# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 21



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET * 

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33
sarahc
-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Top Cat - FET Mid 2008
Martine - hoping to start Clomid 
Cleo1
Yoda - ICSI March/April 08
Mae1
PaulaB
ready4family - IVF May 08?
Snorkmaiden 
Deb (Charlies-Mum) 
Ava
elvie
Karen
Mandy1974
Tracy W
Macmillan
Tiger - ICSI May 08
Cassie Cat
xxLisaxx 
~SUGAR~ 
Steph_2001
Marielou 
Caz
Petal Pie
Macmillan
Marielou 
baggpuss

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date , 
Lisa H, , , 24/05/08
CK78, ICSI, , 23/06/08
Hun, , , 23/06/08
Birthbaby, IVF,  , 24/06/08
Ashy, Clomid, , 25/06/08
Becca, IVF, , 25/07/08
Samia, Clomid, , 01/08/08
QueenVic, ICSI, , 04/08/08
Frankie B, , , 30/08/08
☺Clare☺, , , 03/09/08
Sally0, ICSI, , 02/10/08
Amee, , , 09/10/08
Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat,  , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , ??/??/09

*BABIES *  

*2006 Babies* *2007 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Karen1, 07/07/06,
Jack
, , Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver

Bev, 27/07/06,
Elizabeth
, , encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel

Clare_S, 21/07/06,
Elizabeth, , Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie

BettyM, 20/10/06,
Zachary Jon
, , Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean

Dixie, 29/10/06,
Catherine
, , Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay

Dopey Dinah, 22/11/06,
Bria
, , lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison

, , , , Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle

, , , , Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia

, , , , CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary

, , , , Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack

, , , , Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
*2008 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) ,
Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace
Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## sarahc

Hi

please can I be added to cycling on clomid, started yesterday.

I have the most awful insomnia! Not sure if it's the clomid or the tonsilitus I started with on Sat? Keep waking 4 hours into the night which is when painkiller are wearing off and then dh snoring is annoying me! I can take some prescription sleeping tabs but trying avoid this month so will just have to battle through. Saving them for work next week if I'm desperate - shift work is hard when you have lots in your head!!

Period a bit odd this month, not as heavy as normal but very painful?  Don't know if it's anything to do with some recent surgery to remove my gallbladder - this is my first period since?

can't remember anything from previous but hope everyone well
Sarah x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

sarahc, welcome to this thread.  Your little girls look so sweet.  You had luck with clomid both times before so no reason to think it won't work again.  Wishing you lots of luck with trying again.  TTC really takes over your life doesn't it?  That's awful about the insonmia.  Dh snores as well.  I actually wear ear plugs and I often nugde him (hard) during the night if he's snoring.  Poor you for going through gall bladder surgery.  It's sure to have an affect on your body so wouldn't be surprised if it's related to your AF being off.

karin, so happy to hear that Emma is feeling better.  It's so cute seeing them in their swings.  Evan got a swing set for our backyard last birthday from both grandparents and loves it.  Sorry that you're still in pain.  Maybe ask your dr about it if it's intense.  Evan's not 100% but is doing better.  He's still very clingy and wants to be carried everywhere (which is hard when he's 30lbs).  But he is on the mend.  Hope you get an ovulation reading real soon.

Marielou, so sorry to hear that you're weren't well.  DOn't worry hun, as it shouldn't affect the embies from sticking.  They're well protected in there.  

Jo, sounds lovely over there.  Perfect day for the beach that you've mentioned.  Good for you for doing spring cleaning.  It's so hard to be motivated for that.  

Bec, glad your week back at work went ok.

becca, glad you're enjoying your holidays.  Bet Ds loved the train ride.  Hope everything is well with you.

Dh is going for another DNA fragmentation test tomorrow. We figured since the dr is testing me again, we may as well test him again to ensure he's still ok.  Speaking of which, dh ordered more fertility vitamins from the States and when it came, they included 2 big cans of samples for me (but in this case, it's a powder).  It's for prepregnancy, during and even after.  I'm a bit hesitant to try it though until I ask my dr...especially since one of the ingredients listed under protein is soy.  Definitley will ask him though as it is for female fertility.

Had a family dinner today so saw my SIL (who is expecting in 5 weeks), and actually we also saw them this morning as we got professional pictures taken of Evan and thier son.  Went ok, and I was even able to ask her a bit about the pregnancy.  I'm happy for them so when I see them, it's ok...guess it's just when I think about it and what we're going through that it's hard. We'll see how I do when they acutally have thier baby.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thanks for the new thread Lou...but, er, can you add me to the list please?  I suppose I'd be classed as an in-betweenie, until further notice 

*Ready*...Sounds like you did really well, dealing with your SiL's pregnancy  Like you say, the thought of it is often harder than the reality. But, if you do find it hard-going once she's given birth, you know we're here for you  Glad to hear Evan's on the mend. Hope it's not long before he's 100% again 

As for the spring cleaning, well, it HAD to be done! I normally hate cleaning (but I'm very tidy  ) DH is really good and does a lot, but he doesn't get into all the corners etc. and he's been working a lot lately so it's been a bit neglected. It was so cathartic though and I managed to blast over half the apartment, so I'll crack on and try and get it finished today. Have to say though, 'eau de bleach' is not my favourite frangrance! 

*Sarah*...All the best for your clomid cycle this month  Like Ready said, it's worked for you before resulting in your 2 gorgeous girls, so let's hope it will do the same again! 

Well, better get stuck into the cleaning again, what with that, and the weight I've started to lose I'm feeling so virtuous!  I even managed to update Lola's website over the weekend for the first time in months. What do you think of our beach pictures?

Have a happy Monday all!
Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning

Welcome Sarah, good luck with the Clomid.

R4F- good luck for DH's DNA test

Sugar- love your photo, so jealous of the beach and nice weather.

Big Hello to everyone else sorry only gone back thru this new thread.

Scan day for me today well in 2.5hrs!! finding out the sex so finanlising guesses before we leave here., I say boy DH says girl


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ah Clare! All the best for your scan today hunnni! Be sure to pop back and let us know the news, how exciting! My guess is a pink one!


----------



## Marielou

I'm feeling SO wobbly today, have been so positive up until now but woke up this morning feeling empty and like it hasn't worked.  I know there's no way of telling that, but I just feel like they're gone.   I've decided that whatever happens, this is our last 2ww.   I had 15 2ww's to get Ethan and this has just reminded me how awful it is, and how very hard it is,  If this fails, I think we'll be looking into adoption.    I do hope I'm very wrong and that this is just a downer, I guess only time can tell.   At the moment, I'm wishing we'd never had this tx cycle, I hate feeling like this.    

Going to go now before I get myself too upset     Meant to be going to see my friend and her 6 day old today but can't face it,

Marie xxx

ps Aweeze - Test date is 2nd May


----------



## sarahc

Thanks for your welcomes girls and your good wishes - means a lot. day 2 today, got low pelvic pain all night and a pain in my tummy too this morning but I really think it's down to the surgery 6 weeks ago and may be that I need the loo - haven't been for few days  

MarieLou - big hugs honey, everyone has wobble days sending big hugs   x x 

off to do breakfast, amy at pre-school today so hannah and I having a quiet day together it's raining here so won't go for our usual walk 

Sarah x x x


----------



## sarahc

Clare - I think it's a girl.

Just to say I now your on my ** but we haven't told anyone about this last attempt for another so will only be discussing it here on FF. If we get our dream (please) then we need to be sensitive to timing of 'news' as MIL passed away last year and need to wait till anniversary has passed and family have dealt with it, and sil is on my ** too so can't say too much on there!!

Goodluck today x x x x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Well I can't believe I'm posting this but I got a   yesterday    

I'm absolutely gob smacked I never ever thought I would be so so blessed again.

Official test day today at clinic so I will catch up with you all later.

Thinking of you all and thanking you for your very much needed support and kind words.

LOL

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sarah- won't mention anything on **,  I'm really carful on what I say on there as i was the same with my BFP everyone here knew but not people on there.

Tracy OMG I'm so sorry how could I forget it was test day!! Congratulations on your


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marie- stay  its horrid but you will survive one way or the other!

Clare - good luck with the scan

Have to ask - whats **??

Tracey - Congratulations.

Am having a bit of a mare at the moment - two people around me have just announce pgs and both have been completely insensitive about it. Comments like "well if you relaxed" and "you know you can get pg so stop stressing"  Honestly where do these people come from......


----------



## ♡ C ♡

**- ********.

Marie - sorry missed you out  wishing you all the best


----------



## becca

sarah- oh mate i didnt sleep either we should have chatted on the phone...........i have been up since 2.30 too   

tracey wow congrats mate x

r4f- hope your ok mate.

hello to everyone else.

looking after ds 3 friends today
xx


----------



## Marielou

Tracy - WOW, congratulations!!!!       So thrilled for you! 


I've calmed down a bit now, have edited my post as I feel a bit   ! 
Can I ask those of you with 2 or more pregnancies - was the 2ww simillar with them, or different?  Was/were the symptoms simillar or not?  Marie xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Sorry to intrude............

Marie now stop that now! There is nothing at all to think that 'they are gone'! The tummy upset you had wont have caused any problem whatsover! The embryos are tucked away and remember how great they were at transfer. Just carry on as normal, do something nice with Ethan...
Consider yourself well and truly told off!

Big hugs

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Oops I consider my bum well and truely kicked     

I'm off for a walk with Ethan now to the shop in the town to buy some teabags and cream cakes - yum!  

Funnily enough I'm not worried about my tummy bug now ... I think I just woke up the wrong side of the bed   

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]          [/move]
* Wow, fabulous news Tracy! *

*Marie* looks like Lou's kick up the  has done the trick!  Good to see you're feeling a bit brighter now, don't worry, we're all entitled to the odd wobble now and then, and none moreso during the 2ww.

*Debs*


----------



## KW33

*TracyN*        That's just brilliant!!!!!!!!! Congratulations.

*Marie* Sounds like you have been giving yourself a tough time.  Take it easy and spend some lovely time with your boy.

*Deb*    People can be so awful can't they?

*Clare* thinking of you today... I think it's a boy!!! 

*Becca* DS and 3 friends ... you wont get a moment free!!!

*Sarah* Sending you 

*Jo* Soooo jealous of gorgeous weather!!!

*Ready4* How long to get results of dh tests?

Hi to everyone else. 

No news here.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Right Karin, I've kicked off my dancing shoes and I'm about to give you one helluva big +OPK dance, to get things moving along!

 ah-1, ah-2, ah-1 , 2, 3, 4....

[fly]         ++++++++++++++++++++++OPK         OPK++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++           [/fly]

Hope that helps hunni


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Jo, thanks for your words and support about my SIL's pregnancy.  I'm sure I'll be shedding a few tears to all of you when the baby is born.  Nice to know in advance that you understand.  I'm like you and like things clean and tidy.  Good for you for getting dh to help, even if he's not as good.  My dh and I used to split the work before Evan, but since he's been born, it's all fallen on me.  So I tend to blow up about once every 6 months saying it's not fair since we both work and don't live in the 1920s when cleaning was a woman's job.  He seemed to agree wtih me, but after a few weeks, we were back to me doing all.  Having said that, since I brought it up at our counsselling sessions, he's been at least doing the washrooms once a week. Good luck with finishing up and at lesat you found it cathargic.  Good for you with the weight losss too. I'm at work now, so can only sneak quickly at your website, but oh my gosh, Lola is just georgous !  And the beach looks so lovely. Wish we had that near by.  

clare, good luck with your scan today.  That's so exciting finding out the sex!

Marie, so sorry you're feeling so down.  The 2ww is pure torture and it's an awful feeling when you think it hasn't worked.  It's so tough too when you feel down but then you have your litte one.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.  Glad you're feeling better now.

sarahc, hope you're feeling better.  Enjoy your day with your little one.  It's hard when the weather isn't great out so you're stuck in the house all day.  So sorry about your MIL's passing.  

Tracy, a huge congrats to you. Fantastic news!!!

Deb, so sorry about the pregnancies around you and those stupid comments.  If only that was all there was to it!

karin, the dna tests usually takes 2 weeks.  Not even sure why the dr wanted hmi to retest now as I won't even start the mock cycle until May 8th (i.e. so won't finish until end May or start of June).  Hope you're doing ok.

So Evan had his fever last Wed and Thurs.  He's had a bad runny nose (sometimes thick greenish..sorry if tmi) and a bad cough.  Night is awful for him as he's coughing constantly..although didn't hear him last night (dont' know if he wasn't coughing or if I was so tired was out of it). He's still very clingy and barely smiles with us.  (Having said that, he did perk up at our family party yesterday).  Anyone know if this is normal after a sickness?  We think that his head is so stuffed and he must be in lots of pain from all the coughing, but I'm starting to worry as he hasn't been the happy boy he usually is.  I'm feeling so bad for him as he was just so sad when i dropped him off at daycare.


----------



## KW33

OMG Jo it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just done OPK and a nice dark line!!!  Thank you!!!

*Ready4* Emma has had something similiar to Evan and she is very whiney and clingy at the moment too... I guess it just takes them a while to recover. Give him a hug from Emma and I. 

xxx


----------



## Amee

Karin - u go get in there and get lots of bed action in hun!!!       

R4f -    hope Evan is better when u pick him up, maybe being at daycare with other kids could perk him up...I think its just the ends of his ill thing...L is never happy when sick!  

Jo - love your new pic...think Im goignt o have to take L so visit PIL as they live in Poole with nice sandy beaches!  L aint been to the sea yet!  

Tracey - many congrats hun   

Deb - u work "friends" dont sound very friendly...why dont some people just get it...I have a friend, a good one who is trying for no2....and she said "oh well, we have DS and the urge aint the same the second time round"...hmmmm...I had to correct her on that one....the urge is juts as strong as ttc no1

Clare -    great stuff hun!  

hi everyone else and welcome newbies

well, me just plodding along with normal routine...we are having a lot of the house done and I won an old victorian fireplace on ebay last night so well chuffed....L did a huge poo this am...but think she ate it     it was on her clothes, the carpet, the table, chair, playpen...all over me...poor thing...dont think she will try eating poo again...it was an explosive nappy and she must have stuck her hand near there!  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

KW33 said:


> OMG Jo it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just done OPK and a nice dark line!!!  Thank you!!!


We know what you will be up to tonight   

Sorry about earlier - having a 'moment'. Just been shopping to spend my debenhams vouchers (leftover from b'day) and couldn't find ANYTHING I wanted or liked. Why is it when you are skint you see loads you like and when you have money brning a hole in your pocket you can't see anything?  ho hum. Anyway shopping did the trick and feelign a bit more 

Amee - oh my god. Thats not what you want to be cleaning up. Well done on the fireplace - just got to fit it now 

oops monster screaming so best dash
Deb


----------



## KW33

*Deb* You have just described the story of my life shopping wise!!! Glad you are feeling a little better.

*Amee* Oh no... Poor L... and not very nice to clear up. My friend used to look after a little boy about 18 months and he delved into his nappy once when he woke from his nap and redecorated his nursery in an interesting shed of brown!!!  

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

KW33 said:


> OMG Jo it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just done OPK and a nice dark line!!!  Thank you!!!


Woohoo! Maybe I can sell my services...Anyone else want to hire me? I could be a dance pro! 

Oh nooooooo Amee .....not nice, not nice at all!  Poor L, and poor you!

Deb, you have as many moments as you want luvvie. Always here for you 

Ready, poor little Evan  I'm sure he's just recovering, so give him a few more days, and if he doesn't pick up, pop him back to the drs.

No news from Clare yet


----------



## ready4Family

karin, whoohoo!  Great news on seeing the line.  Thanks for the hug for Evan.  Just want my boy to feel good again.

Amee, yeah, who is happy when they're sick?  Oh my gosh, what's just awful with the diaper story.  Your poor little one...and poor you for having to clean it!  I'm the exact same with the shopping thing.  

Jo, thanks.  Just bugged dh at work again asking if he thinks we should take him in today...or wait one more day if not bad.  Just hate seeing the little guy suffer.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

sorry I'm here,  happy to announce I'm having another girl!  I'm totally and utterly shocked as really thought it was a boy but they say 85% its a girl and thats quite good for a girl, we saw no boy bits when we saw the bum so think it is a girl!  isabel was only 65% and was a girl so.  MIL doesn't seem impressed think she really wanted a boy as we said we were going to give it middle name after FIL, can't do anything about it thou, text we got well there is still 15% chance its a boy then so guess she has her hopes on it being a boy. Scan went on for ages, she wasn't laying right so I had to keep turning over then was sent for a walk and to drink and eat sugary stuff fianlly got the mesaurements they wanted.  Photo ingallery


----------



## KW33

Well I got that wrong then!!!!   

Congratulations Clare, DH and Isabel!!!   

*Jo* if you feel like dancing some more... do me a fertilization dance!!!  All this dancing can't hurt your diet!!! 

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Clare - lovely news glad all was well with the scan. silly mil!
kW33 well done on Positive opk.
Jo - can I request a positive opk in two weeks pls lol

all ok here, having a few hot flushes but pleased as means it's working as it should!

love sarah x x


----------



## Marielou

Clare - Lovely news on the baby girl!  

Karin - Yippee to the positive OPK!   

Amee -  to the poo story, lovely!  

Still managed to spend a lot of the afternoon crying on and off, (noone tell Lou, she might tell me off again   )  but made some banana flapjacks with Ethan which cheered us all up and had a chat on the phone to a fellow ff'er which was also lovely.  Walked down to the park, and they've closed it because they're building a new one!  Lets hope they build it soon, we love the park! 

had the plasterer over today, he's done the plastering in the bathroom, tomorrow he's doing the lounge - its so dusty in there I could even feel it in my EYE earlier on!  Ethan helped him sweep up with his dustpan and brush  

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Great news Clare - really chuffed for you


----------



## Frankie B

Hello girlies sorry haven't posted for a while.

Pleased to say sickness has stopped   and everything going ok so far  

Sarah C hello hun you kept that one quiet, really pleased you are trying again  

Marielou just spotted St Judes how is Mr Adeghe and his team?  Hope this works for you hun!

Karin yey +OPK

Congrats to the bfp's I've missed

Ready 4 hello hope you ok?

Hello everyone else   

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

oh my word, can you lot talk, 3 pages in one day (and a new thread - I thought I'd lost you all  )

Just wanted to say

TracyNB - wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo   congrats on the    that's really cheered me up    so pleased for you

Karin -    OPK+  hope you're getting busy  

Marie -     

Clare -   lovely


Going to have to run, packed lunches for tomorrow to make, etc etc etc

Bec  x


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls

Thanks Frankie - I have kept my desperate lonignig quiet because it was never the right time but really feel this month is the right time so going for it one last time.

Think I need to chill out a little bit! Slept better last night, not great but worried that all this being anxious is going to stop it happening anyway and I am only cycle day4!!!! Going away this week to my parents for 4 days then back to work for 2 weeks so hopefully once I get busy my mind will be occupied and I won't be thinking how I'll feel if it's a negative altho I'm preparing myself for that outcome as don't want to be too dissapointed.

A good friend gave birth to her 4th daughter yesterday. I am so pleased and looking forward to seeing her and baby but it makes my longing for another of our own so much more intensified. I've struggled with her whole pg on and off and am hoping now that baby is here my feelings will subside a bit, the pg bit was always difficult for me when ttc amy but once baby is here I always feel so much better, think it's because I need to be pg first to achieve the baby if that makes sense? Anyway once that first visit is over and I've had a lovely cuddle sure I'll feel better - not sure how I'll be if I get a bfn tho?

right off to sort out and get ready for the day x x x x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hiya girls

Goodness me I will never catch up on the posts 

Anyway here goes..........

*Marie* Try and stay positive hun    and sending you a big  and I hope your resting up

*Karin* Yeah   ...you got a line, hope your nice and busy

*Amee* Congrats on the fireplace..so you've just got to get it fitted now. Gosh your brave to have building work done with a toddler and baby bump, how are you finding it, not to hard I hope.

*Jo* Hiya hun..love the new pic of you & Lola, it must be wonderful to live in such a beautiful area and its so so good for the little ones to spend lots of time on the beach. Oh and crongrats hun on your weight loss  

*R4F* Poor little Evan, he's really had a tough time of it the last couple of weeks, hopefully now though he will start to get a lot better..sending Evan & you a . Is it Evans birthday party this weekend??

*Deb* We all have moments like that...hopefully you'll find something nice that you can treat yourself too

*Claire* Congrats hun  and boooooohoooooo to MIL

*Sarah* Hi hun.. Wishing you lots & lots of luck with trying again

*Bec* How's things with you hun  Not long till your next FET  

And a big  to everyone I've missed

Well had my BFP confirmed by the clinic yesterday and my 6 week scan is booked for the 6th May so another anxious 2 weeks. It still hasn't sunk in and it feels very surreal and too be honest I've got very very little symptoms, they were much more intense with Sam but I was using the horrid bum bullets that time and nothing this time. Told my Mum & Nan yesterday, they were both in shock at 1st cause they had no idea that we were going to try again but they are both obviously delighted. My mums just fab with Sam (I'm an only child therefore Sam's her 1 & only grandchild - well at the moment  ) and she's a major support to me. She helps out so much when Sam's in the need of things (I have never purchased a pack of nappies my amazing mum does this for me) I don't think she will ever ever realise how much I appreciate her for this. So we had a little joke yesterday by saying she will need to work day & night now  

Hope everyones OK
LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Marie

I am watching you for naughty behavour!  

No crying allowed, nothing to think this wont work Missy!  

Love and hugs

Lou xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yay,*Clare* I was right!  And  to your MiL!

*Tracy*...oh no, another 2 week wait!  Lovely to hear of your mom and nan's reactions to your wonderful news 

*Marie* ...sounds like you're doing all the right things to try and take your mind off it (although nothing totally does of course!) Baking flapjacks with Ethan...how yummy!!

*Sarah* ...I've booked you into my diary! What do you fancy, a samba or a cha-cha-cha?!

*Ready* ...how's Evan today?

*Becca* ...did you survive your day with DS and his friends? What did they get up to?

*Frankie* ...glad the sickness has stopped. You're over half way now! 

Hmmm, wonder what *Karin's* up to? 



Macmillan said:


> oh my word, can you lot talk, 3 pages in one day (and a new thread - I thought I'd lost you all )


  *Bec*, we can run, but we can't hide!!

Not much news from here today, apart from all 3 of us are bunged up with head colds. We're not dying (well, me and Lola aren't, of course DH is on the verge of hospitalisation  ) so hopefully it'll soon pass.

Take care all
Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Clare, wonderful news on your scan.  Another girl.  Bet Isabel and her sister will be very close growing up.  Hope MIL didnt' put a damper on things.  She shoud be grateful that she's going to have another grandchild, girl or boy!

sarahc, hope the hot flushes aren't too bad.  I'm on temporary menopause meds to treat endometriosis and have experienced that at night a couple times.  Very strange. I know how you feel as it's very hard not to stress over all of this.  Hope your busy time ahead will help.  And totally know how you feel with others close to you being pregnant or giving birth. My BIL and wife are expecting in a few weeks and their pregnancy has been quite hard on me as it's their second and she got pregnant with no issues after stopping breastfeeding their first.  It's double sided as on the one hand, you're happy for them, but on the other hand, it drives that knife in deeper with the pain of infertility.

Marielou, sorry you're still feeling down.  This is such a rollercoaster on our emotions, isn't it?  Glad you were able to continue on and have a good day with Ethan.  The park is great for kids, isn't it?  Ahh..that's so cute with Ethan dusing after the renovation.

Frankie, so glad to hear that everythign and well with you and your growing bubs, and that the sickness has stopped.  I'm doing ok thanks.

TracyNB, yep...Evan's birthday party is this Saturday.  It's his actual birthday as well (and mine too).  Can't believe he's turning 3 already!  Wonderful that everything is now confirmed at the clinic.  Must have been wonderful teling your mom and grandmother.  (I'm an only child too).  Your mom sounds amazing too.

Jo, Evan's doing much better thanks.  So sorry that you're all sick with colds.  That's never fun.  Your comment about dh made me laugh.  Feel better real soon.

Yah, I have my boy back.  When I picked him up from daycare yesterday, they were playing outside and he was on a bike.  He was smiling when I saw him and happy to go home and play (and even wanted to go on the swing in our backyard).  Didn't hear him coughing much last night and his mood was ok this morning.  So now we just have to hope that chicken pox stops going around in his class so we can have his birthday party on Satuday as planned.  It's been lovely all week here and of course they call for rain on Saturday. Sucks too as the only activities I've got planned for the kids is outside (I bought a bubble machine and we have a swing set for them to play on).  But it's only Tuesday so the forecast can change by then....and if not, they can just play with Evan's toys inside.


----------



## KW33

Good afternoon everyone,

What a lovely day it is here today . We are off to the park later to feed the ducks. I feel full of the joys of spring!!!  We had a nice line yesterday and so managed  last night and will try again tonight and Thursday I think. We had already been having BMS from day 10 every other day anyway... Hope this will be enough but not sure.  Also does anyone have any recommendations on how long to lie there? 

*Ready4* Have you taken Evan back to the doctors today? Hope he is feeling better.

*TracyN* You get through one 2ww only to start another 

*Jo* Men!!! A headache is a migraine, a cold is the flu and a dodgy tummy is food poisoning!!!!  And we soldier on looking after our little ones and ourselves!!! Hope you feel better soon.

*Marie* Flapjacks sounds lovely... snuggle up with your boy, flapjacks and some books... and take it easy. 

*Frankie* Can't believe you're just over halfway!! Glad to hear the sickness has stopped.

*Sarah* It's hard to stay sane isn't it? I go  very early too... trying to stay calmer this cycle. (yeah right!! )

Clare, Edna, Becca, Amee, Deb and anyone else I've missed 

Karin

xxx


----------



## sarahc

sugar - whatever works!!

sorry to run busy day seen baby, lovely and feel very calm and chuffed to bits for my friend x x


----------



## Marielou

Hi, Quick post from me tonight, our tv & pc were put in storage today  cos we have the plasterers in, am on the iPhone which is impossible to type on but gives me something to do when ethan in bed&  mark at  work!  More positive today, kept busy with a few baby groups & afternoon with a friend,
Marie xxx


----------



## becca

hi girls, how you doing sarah ? how did it go with your friend yesterday. ?

he he i copped very well on monday with ds and 3 chums....ds was being a little monkey with him telling the others that they couldnt play with this nor that because it was hes........but he came too.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Karin, hope you had a wonderful day feeding the ducks.  Bet Emma loved it.  I'm crossing my fingers for you this momth.  After ET, they always tell me to sit there for at least 15 min, but don't know if it's the same with BMS.

sarahc, glad that seeing your friend's baby went well and you're able to feel joy for her.  It ain't easy.

Marielou, I'd be lost without the tv and computer.  Good thing for today's technology that you have other means to get on here.  Hope you're doing ok.

becca, toddlers!  They're still learning the sharing thing.


Got a question for you mommies again.  As mentioned yesterday, Evan's mood was good when I picked him up from school on Monday.  Yesterday however, he barely spoke to me (including ignoring answering questions) and just wanted to lie down.  When getting ready for bed, he even put his head down on his fluffy mat on the floor in his room (we have hardwood in our house but have a soft mat infront of his crib).  This morning, it was really hard for dh to get him up, he wanted nothing to do with me (which broke my heart) and just wanted dh to carry him...was very cranky again.  Should we be concerend?  Or am I just being the crazy worry-mom that I am?  I've seen him tired before but never like this.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ready, hun, if I was you, I'd pop Evan back to the doctors. Maybe he's just low after his illness and needs some sort of vitamin boost or iron supplement. It's probably nothing serious, but it will put your mind at rest. And no, you're not a crazy mom at all, you just want your little boy back to his normal, happy self.  

Letus know how you get on xx


----------



## becca

r4f- hummmmmmmmmmmm i'd say hes slowly recovering from being poorly or even maybe coming down with another bug......hes prob ignoring you or being grumpy as your the one with him all the time.

do you get kiddies vitamins over where you are ? jack has bassetts multi vitamin as hes diet is very poor he wont eat veggies. and touch wood hes been ok (hes a tonsilitus sufferer)

xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

R4F  I agree with Jo.. you know your little boy and your obviously worried (who wouldn't be, it's a natural mummy reaction)

Sending you & Evan a 

Let us know how you get on

LOL
Tracy

PS ... thinking of you Marie


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

R4F - Evan probably just recovering from his bug, but no harm in get him checked out again, will put your mind at rest?  

TracyNB - hope you're ok, feeling preggers yet?  

Marielou -  

Jo - saw you post on the Babydust board, awww, Lola  

Karin -          hope this is your lucky month

Hi to everyone else  


Trying to get used to the new routine here of work and nursery - W gone back to waking in the night   but am pretty sure its because they don't structure his daytime sleep (on Tues I picked him up at lunchtime and he'd been asleep since 9am   )  Going to have another chat with them tomorrow about his routine, I haven't spent 6 months perfecting it for it all to go down the drain now  

DH going into hospital tomorrow to have his varicocele repaired so hoping that it might improve his   count...

Bec  x


----------



## Marielou

Bec - Good luck to DH for tomorrow   

ready - It does sound like Evan is recovering from being poorly or is getting another illness.  I'd take him along to see the gp, just ot be sure. 

Us - we had a good day, kept busy, had our first session at tumbletots which was good fun!  Zero symptoms on the 2ww front, I'm not trying to be down but I really do not expect anything to come from this.    Been reading my 2ww diary from Ethan and I was already having a fair few symptoms at this point.    Will try and keep busy for the remaining few days, official test date is the 2nd May but as its a natural cycle I should know by the 28th/29th if its bad news.  Hoping for good news though ob!   

Marie xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Marie......I am still checking up on you! Rememeber your cycle with Ethan was a fresh cycle so lots of your 'symptoms' would have been drug side effects   I had NO symptoms at all with Caspar apart from period pains.

Hope you are going to have another nice day today, behave yourself!  

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Thank you all for your responses about Evan.  He was much better yesterday again after school.  My MIL thinks he may have been so tired since they've been spending a lot of time outside with the nice weather we've been having, and that in conjunction with getting over his sickness.  I'll keep an eye on him though and call the dr if he's like that again.

jo, thanks for saying i'm not a crazy mom.   I just love your profile picture.  Wish we had water near us like that (well we have lake Ontario but it's not very clean to swim in).  Must so fun taking Lola to the beach. How does she react to the waves?

becca, yeah we get kiddie vitamins over here.  I often wonder about them as Evan is such an awful eater at home (basically only eats dairy and bread products).  He has a 3 year appt early May so will ask his dr then.  So sorry that ds suffers from tonsilitus.  Must be so painful for him.  

Bec, it's tough going back to work and getting into a routine isn't it?  That's so frustrating that he's up at night and he's napping so differently from what he's used to.  Do all the kids have a nap at 9am?  Or that long?  Definitely have a talk with them.  Good luck to dh.  Hope the procedure isn't too bad for him and he recovers quickly.

Marie, must have been so much fun going to tumbletots.  I miss those sessions with dh.  Try and not compare 1 pregnancy to another as I'm told each one is very different.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Gave dh a hard time this morning.  We're having the birthday party on Saturday for Evan, which is also my birthday (best present anyone could ask for).  It's also a friend of ours birthday who is coming so we wanted to do something for her.  Dh said he'd pick up an extra cake for her.  I told him not to do anything for me.  He promised, yet he's done something.  We have this huge icecream cake for Evan so we don't need another one.  Plus we're having lots of people and I"m shy so don't like that kind of attention with so many people...especially when the party is for Evan and I did all the planning.  I know it's stupid but I really don't want him to do anything and made him promise to cancel the cake he got for me.  I said if he feels silly with us getting a cake for our friend and not me, then just put my name on her cake.  I know it's just a cake, but how can I trust him when he down right lies to me?  And no matter how many times I try to tell him that I'm cutting down sugar because I want to get pregnant, he thinks it's silly and won't listen. (I really think part of the reason for so much inflammation is because of my big sweet tooth).  I guess he means well, but if he really wanted to do something for me, then he'd do something rather than add a cake to a party I planned.  Every year, I plan a celebration for him by having his family over..including this year (which is next Sunday).  Sorry for the moan.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Aww *Ready* hun, sounds like you need a big hug  Glad to hear that Evan's picked up though, that's really good news  As for your birthday treat from DH, I'd really spell it out to him if I was you. I can understand his point about getting a cake for your friend and not you, but it doesn't have to be a cake does it? He could either give you flowers, or a pamper voucher, or a card with a meal out planned etc etc. Sometimes men are just totally cr4p at reading the signs and this present thing stresses them out! I'm sure he wants to make you happy, so I'd go ahead and tell him what to do! He'll soon get the idea, and you never know this time next year he might surprise you with a wonderffully romantic surprise that he's thought of all by himself!  BTW, that is _THE_ most special thing, sharing your brithday with Evan! 

*Marie*...no 2 pregnancies are alike hun, so don't even try and compare this one to Ethan's. Like Lou said, the circumstances are so different too. Great to hear that you're keeping busy though.

*Bec*...good luck to DH with his appt. today  How did you get on with the nursery? I'd definitley make it very clear what you want them to do, as like you say, you don't want all your hard work going down the drain.

*Karin*...is this the last day of BMS this month then? You must be shattered!  Glad to hear the wetaher's picking up there, and that you're able to get out and about more with Emma. Did she enjoy feeding the ducks?

*TracyNB*...how you feeling hun? Any symptoms yet? Hope this next 2ww is going quickly for you

 to everyone else. Hope you're all ok

Had a lovely day here today. I normally work Thursday mornings, but my student's mom cancelled today because they'd got plans (she still paid me though! Woohoo!) so we've had a really active, adventure day! We walked up to my friend's (no mean feat, she lives at the top of a huge, and I mean really huge hill. It's a good job I love her!) and took her girls and Lola to a themed park where they ran wil on the slides and swings etc. Then Lola decided she wanted to swim despite the pool being pretty cold, so I just let her paddle, but she got right up to her neck  After that we went to the soft play place, and now, finally she's not surprisingly crashed out in bed! Phew I'm shattered too!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

Oops, you found me again Lou    Feeling better today, been busy again, cuddling my friend's 9 day old baby. Soooo sweet!  Anyway, she said her pregnanices were not the same and that it was very bizarre giving birth to a baby who was not the exact same as her first-born!  And, I know the first thing my sister said to her second baby when she was born was 'Oh, you're not Hayley!' - so I guess I need to stop thinkibg they're the same right now!   



ready - ooooooh Ice cream cake, that sounds lovely!!  Hope you have a wonderful w/end with Evan   

Jo - Sounds like you had a really lovely, busy day, no wonder Lola's crashed out now!

Ummmmmm not much else to report - had the plasterer in again today and the lounge is looking lovely now! (well, as lovely as it can with wet plaster everywhere!)

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Mornign lovely ladies,

Looks like more sunshine today.  I have been so busy this week barely had time to post but I have been thinking of you all.  Cd21 here (I think ) and we have managed BMS every other day since day 10.  Going to try one last time on Saturday and then I'll just have to wait.  I hate that bit. We have decided this month not to test until at least cd35 as I've only ever had one cycle that long. The idea is that I wont get wound up about an upcoming test.... HA!!!  I'm feeling good and have managed to lose some weight and up my water drinking so feel like I really have dane as much as possible. The craziness will begin next week but DH2b is home so that should help (or not!! ).

Got my Nan coming to stay for a few days today. It her birthday tomorrow (along with Evan and ready4 ) so busy tomorrow, then party on Sun and Mon for Emma. So wont have too much time to dwell on anything until Tuesday. 

*Marie* Glad you are managing to stay sane (ish!)  Sending you lots of 

*Ready4* Men why do they try so hard and get it sooooo wrong?!?!   I understand the sentiment but as you say "adding" to everything you have worked so hard for isn't really "thinking" of you. My dh2b will often agree with me about something we have discussed and then do the opposite and I then feel that I can't believe him when he talks to me so you have my sympathy.   

*Bec* How did DH get on at the hospital?

*Jo* sounds like a fabulous, crazy fun filled day.

A big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

So much for me not posting here  Useless is what I am!!! Well AF is due today (this pm to be precise) and I have awful stomach pains - not pre-af but from doing too many sit ups at aerobics on wednesday night. owch!

Karin  like your idea of not testing until day 35 I've got two tests sat upstairs and they are calling to me. If no af by sunday then I might test but I doubt I will get that far 

Marie - glad you enjoyed getting plasterd  

 to everyone - I'm definately no good at remembering stuff anymore 

Deb


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Hope everyones OK

Still not got many symptoms, to be honest I'm really worried because I don't feel pregnant at all and I am dreading the 6 week scan in case its bad news (the worry just doesn't stop does it!!) Is this normal at this stage to not have many symptoms

We heard some really sad sad news on Wednesday, a little boy who went to the same nursery as Sam was diagnosed with leukemia a while back and he's been undergoing intensive treatment but the poor little sole passed away on Tuesday. I felt physically sick when the nursery staff told me you just can't even imagine what his poor parents must be going through.

*Bec* How's your Dh, hope everything went well. Did you speak to the nursery about Williams routine and are things any better?

*Marie* How's things hun. I'm glad to hear your feeling a little better and yes your SIL is right that no 2 pregnancy are the same, I felt totally differant during my last 2WW and look at the outcome I got and of course we are using no meds !! Stay positive  

*R4F* Hope Evans still getting better and wishing you both a very happy birthday  and have a great weekend

*Jo* What a great time your having with Lola, it must be wonderful to spend such precious time with your beautiful daughter

*Karin* You must be ready for a rest   . So the madness is soon to begin...I will be praying for you   . Have you anything planned to pass the time?

A great big  to everyone I've missed

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Tracy  Its horrid when someone you know is so pooryly, especially when they don't make it. From my baby group one little girl had cancer but is now  well, and another is recieving paliative care as they don't know what is wrng with her but her body is shutting down... seems its only time.....  

There is something very wrong about burying your children.........


----------



## TracyNBaz

Deb  Nice to hear from you.  Fingers crossed for you today that the horrid witch stays away  
and I couldn't agree with you more that we should never ever have to bury our children. 
Its really made me feel so awful, I only knew the little boy by dropping & picking Sam up from nursery Sam used to play with him quite often at nursery (they are very similar ages) and I just can't comprehend why something like this can happen to such a little boy with his whole life in front of him.  The nursery staff had planned to run the race for life for him and have many many sponsors because this has touched so many people, I'm sure they will now do this in his memory


----------



## annabiss

hi everyone
aweeze, can you pls add me to the list. I'm new to FF and Jo suggested I post here after reading my intro post. 
Pls put me in the "in between/TTC naturally" section. Looks like I will be going on clomid next month depending on what cons says next week but this is last month of trying naturally I think after over a year of it only to find out I probably have PCOS and DD1 was a lovely accident (also called a 'fluke' by the lovely but direct dr doing my hycosy the other day).
Having said all that for the first time ever of using OPKs I got a +ve today so  !
Look forward to chatting with you all.
Annax


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Very quick post as I'm really busy today preparing for Evan's party tomorrow.  It feels good to put my feet up for 2 secs.  Wanted to sleep in a bit this morning, but at 6:30am Evan came charging into the bedroom after dh got him dressed (so cute though...just had to smile).  So have been cleaning, doing loot bags, ran to the store to get some food items and last minute stuff.  Still have to decorate and pick up last minute food.  Unfotunately they're still calling for rain so there goes the bubble idea with the kids but I'm sure they'll still have fun just playing.  Oh my gosh...my baby is turning 3 tomorrow (and I'm turning 35....how scary!).  

Jo, sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.  Nice that you still got paid too.

Karin, I'm thinking of you and send you lots of positive vibes.  Happy birthday to your nan!

Tracy, it's so early so try and not worry about not feeling anything.  I know though, the worrying never stops.  That's so heartbreaking about the little boy.  I have tears in my eyes just thinking about it and don't even know the boy.  

Anna, welcome to this thread.  Looking forward to getting to know you and wish you lots of luck.

Marie, hope you're doing ok.  The 2ww is soooo hard.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Gotta go and continue with party stuff.


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Today was my last day of getting plastered in my 2ww  the house looks really good but dusty and messy!  Been out with a friend all day, and have plans with her tomorrow to keep me busy too. 

Tracy - thank you for your email, will reply when I get mypc back, amstill on my iPhone! I had no symptoms with ethan once I was really pregnant, the worry never ends, does it? 
so sorry to hear about the little boy at nursery, heartbreaking news.

Marie xxx


----------



## annabiss

Thanks for the welcome ready and hello to everyone else
annax


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Happy Birthday ready and Evan

Welcome Anna.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​​
 and ​
​​
Hope you both have lots of fun at your party.
Love Jo & Lola xx​


----------



## ~SUGAR~

GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Just got to the end of a huge list of personals and lost the bl00dy lot  

Sorry, haven't got time to start all over again right now, so will just have to say hello and hugs to you all  

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Have a wonderful Birthday *Evan*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

*Ready4* Enjoy your special day with your little boy... and save me a piece of ice cream cake!!! 

Welcome *Anna*!!!

Hugs for everyone.

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Happy Birthday Evan!  

   Happy Birthday Ready!  

Hope you had a wonderful day together!

I had a lovely day - another positive day, two days in a row now I've been quietly confident about the hopes of a BFP. Went to an NCT nearly new sale and spoilt Ethan rotten  - then got home and this evening the cramps have started and I've had diarrhoea, which always happens 1-2 days before AF shows.  I'm 11dpo, 8dpt, on a natural cycle and my AF usually shows on 12-14dpo. Lets just say that confidence has now been sapped, and I sat watching ITNG with Ethan with tears rolling down my face, thank goodness he didn't notice!

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, Jo (awesome message!), Karin and Marielou, thank you so much for the wonderful birthday messages for me and Evan.  They really made me smile.  Had a wonderful day.  Everything from Evan's party went great (I was really worried as I never threw parties before Evan). Evan was so happy to have his friends and family over.  The weather even held up (rain for a few seconds) so the kids could go outside and play on Evan's swing set.  Unfortunatley our bubble maker was busted (we bought the darn thing a couple weeks ago and tried it out and it was fine!) so we had the manual version of me blowing bubbles.  But Evan and one other were chasing them and laughing.  So cute!  Dh surprised me and during the party told me that he got his parents to babysit and he was taking me out for a nice dinner.  I was really touched.  So it was a great full day.  Feeling a little nauseous now.  Think it may be the combo of mixing metformin with the wine from dinner.  Our place is a mess now (so much for taking all day Friday to clean it...but i did get a compliment on how spotless our place is) and Evan got so many toys we need a new house now    Dh already brought out an empty storage box so think tomorrow we'll have to go through all of his toys and put away some older ones (which is probably harder on me than on Evan).  Thanks again for the messages.

Marie, hang in there hun.  Pregnancy symptoms are similar to AF ones so you just don't know.


----------



## Marielou

Stoopid me, AF due tomorrrow so thought I'd test   BFN of course.  I'm 12dpo and didn't get a positive until 15dpo with Charlie and 11dp3dt with Ethan (and it was only very faint then, hcg of 56!) so it ain't over yet!  I guess I just wanted to 'know' so this torture would be over.  Guess I'll have to wait just like everyone else   
Still feel sicky this morning and ovaries cramping a LOT, they cramp when I'm pregnant and cramp some before af shows, so how knows?!  I'm not holding my breath though! 
Whatever happens, I'm pretty certain this will be my last cycle, I only realised during this FET how much I truely truely hate all this.  

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Marie -   its torture not knowing isn't it?    hope the next few days pass quickly for you   

Bec x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Well Af still hasn't showed up (due friday) and the pee stick was a BFN so I guess the witch has gone on holiday after the 'interesting' month we've had (1st birthday, Moving house, sorting finances, thinking about returning to work on weds, etc  ) Whats the betting she arrives Wednesday Morning!!   I have PMT from hell according to DH -ooops  

Marie  I'm exactly the same.  step away from the pee sticks!


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Just a quckie as it's Emma's birthday today.  

Deb It's so horrible when the witch plays tricks. 

*Marie*   

Hello to everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning Hopefuls 

Hopefully I won't lose my post again today...here goes....

Ready...wowee, sounds like Evan's party went fantastically, and DH _did_ surprise you after all! How lovely! 
Deb...  hunni, it's so cruel when the witch is late like that  Good luck with the return to work 
Marie...really hoping that your test was just too early, and that there's some good news on the way  
Anna...welcome. I'm glad you decided to join us 
Tracy...how long now til your 1st scan? Such devastating enws about that little boy. Life can be so damn unfair 
Karin...are you all partied out yet? Hope Emma's having a wonderful 1st birthday! Can't wait to see some pictures of the celebrations
Claire...has the tiredness eased up yet? Have you decided on another girl's name? Such fun!

Hi to everyone else. 

Lola's cutting some molars, poor love  She's being ever so brave though but I can tell she's not her usual self. Her gums are so swollen but hopefully they'll cut through very soon.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​​
 Hope you're having a wonderful day.
Lots of love, Jo and Lola xxx ​


----------



## Marielou

Well, my period is here - failed again       I'd truely forgotten how much this hurt, I've cried so hard this morning I have a massive headache.  

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, sending you big hugs hun.   I'm so very sorry and know, it's absolutely devastating and life is just so unfair.  Give Ethan and dh an extra hug.


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, sending big birthday wishes to Emma!    What are you doing to celebrate? (I think you said a party?) Totally understand the happy and tears face.  It's so emotional as they grow up so quickly...and their first birthday, like Emma is having, is real milestone.  Give your little girl an extra birthday hug from Evan and I.  Have a great day!

Jo, yeah, everthing went great at Evan's party and dh did put thought into my bday. He was very sweet.  Poor Lola with her molars.  Hope the pain doesn't last long for her.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marie - Huge  not fair not fair not fair


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh Marie   Big hugs coming your way hun    I'm so very sorry


----------



## Mummytoone

Oh Marie, Im so sorry hun. Dont know what to say but just want to send you a massive hug

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Marie - I'm so very very sorry      

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Marie  I'm so sorry the witch has turned up.

Karin- happy 1st birthday to Emma


----------



## sahara

Marie

i am so sorry, ring me if you want to talk. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macmillan

Marie

So sorry   

Bec  x


----------



## becca

to marie

belated birthdays to r4f evan and emmas 1st


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hey Karin, come on, we're dying to hear all about Emma's birthday celebrations. How did it all go? Have you recovered yet? Or are you slumped in a corner somewhere?


----------



## ready4Family

becca, thanks for the birthday wishes.  Had a great day.

Karin, I'm with Jo and would love to hear about Emma's birthday.  Must have been emotional for you with it being her 1st.  Did you all have a wonderful day?  Any parties?


----------



## KW33

*Marie* Just wanted to send you lots and lots of  and say I'm so sorry.

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Sorry the prolonged absence. I've been so busy and had my grandmother staying so haven't had a moment free!!! Thank you so much for all Emma's birthday wishes. She has had a fabulous time and I've been  and . 

Saturday was my grandmothers birthday so I made her a coffee and walnut cake and spolit her all day, going out for lunch etc. Then Sunday we had family and godparents round for Emma's birthday. The sun shone all day and we were out in the garden with all the children running around and having a lovely time. Emma got to play with her new things (pram, sandpit, climbing frame, rocking horse - so spoilt!!) in the garden and we had a little party tea. Then yesterday we had another party for all her little baby friends. The weather wasn't so good but we still had a smashing time. We bought her a trampoline (little one) and she had such fun on it. About 6 I got a little teary as Emma was born at 6.14pm and I gave my girl a big squeeze . I'll put some pictures on in a minute. I'm exhausted but it truly made the happiest mummy. 

As for TTC no 2... we are cd 25 and nothing to report - thankfully I have been far too busy to give it any thought at all... guess now is when it will get tough. Got my lovely dh2b at home for the rest of the week though so that should help.

*Jo * How's Lola getting on with her teeth poor little girl? 

Will be back with pictures. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Please ignore my oh so shiny face!!! 










Cheeky birthday girl!!!










Birthday cake.










My trampoline



















Party dress










Little friends


----------



## becca

omg how cute  is the birhtday gal...and nice to meet you karin ...................please can i have a piece of that wonderful cake.............who ever made that tell them it looks fab


----------



## annabiss

hi everyone
i'm a new one on this thread and to the site generally but just wanted to send good wishes to marie. I hope there haven't been too many more headaches from crying since.
also, on a more superficial note, I just had to say that is the most amazing 1st birthday cake ever for birthday girl emma. hmm, if i am feeling v. indulgent of dd on her 3rd birthday I can see me asking someone to copy that!!
annax


----------



## sarahc

Just wanted to send marie my thoughts and a big hug x x x x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Sorry to gatecrash girls but I just wanted to send lots of hugs Marielou's way. I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time.  

  

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- love the photos the cake is amazing!!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Absolutely stunning photos Karin!   Emma looked like a princess, and OMG, that cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Just wonderful hun, glad it all went well, you'll never foregt it!


----------



## Steph_2001

Hello girlies

Is the right board to be on?  My dh & I had our 1st bubba thru icsi (Tobe's now 2 - already!) and we're hoping to ttc naturally for a second baby.

xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been in touch this week (been really really busy at work and home)

Sorry for the lack of personnel's but there's just too much for me too catch up on  

But would like to say a very very happy belated   to R4F and Evan 

and a very special   1st birthday to beautiful Emma (Karin those pictures are just gorgeous !!)

Marie hope your doing OK hun - sending big   your way

I'm really sorry to everyone else I've missed will try to catch up with you all soon
and a big   to the girls I haven't spoke to yet

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, amazing photos!  Your little girl is georgous and how sweet in her pink little dress.  Oh my gosh...and what a beautiful cake!  You look great too and nice to see a photo of you.  Looks like Emma is loving the trampoline.  We were thinking of getting Evan one this year, but went with a train set instead.  Sounds like you had a great few days of celebrations!  Belated happy birthday to your grandmother.  Know the feeling of thinking back to when they're born and getting emotional.  Her birthday sounds just lovely.  Good that it kept you busy from thinking about the 2WW.

anna, when does your DD turn 3?  Our son turned 3 this past Saturday.  Time just goes so fast.

Steph, welcome..you've posted at the right place.  Hope ttc naturally works for you so you don't have to go through icsi again.

TracyNB, thanks so much for the bday wishes.

Not too much doing here.  Since Evan got so many new toys this past weekend, dh made me sort through his old ones and put the younger ones into storage (and also put away some clothes while I was at it).  It was probably harder on me than on Evan.    Seriously though, it did make me sad wondering if we'll actually ever be using those toys and clothes again.


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya - I s'pose I'd better go thru tobe's toys & put his baby ones away!!!  Part of me just can't face it! he he Silly eh?

One of the reasons we are ttc naturally is because of £££££££  we just haven't got any!! Yikes!  Can you be sponsored to have tx?! he he  Perhaps I could approach Tesco or something & say that if they sponsor us for a cycle we'll put the baby's middle name as Tesco?!     he he

xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Sorry, still lurking, but *Steph*, I remember a few years back there was a pregnant lady on the news who 'sold' her bump space for advertising as she said it was the first thing people looked at - maybe something in it!  

Chux xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the lovely comments about the pictures. I'd like to say i made the cake but I didn't, I designed it (get me!! ) and a lovely lady made it for me. She does amazing stuff. 

I'm on cd26 so I guess I'm well into my 2ww... AF due any day from today so knicker watch starts here. Especially as I have no party organisation to take my mind off it. 

Wanted to say  to newbie *Anna and Steph*. Everyone here is lovely and so very supportive. 

*Ready4* It's hard to put stuff away isn't it?  Especially if the things hold special memories. I've got some sorting out to do too... need to put away things like rattle and real baby stuff. 

*TracyN* Hope you are okay and not too worn out with work being so busy.

*Marie* Thinking of you. 

*Chux* 

Hi to Jo, Deb, Clare, Becca, Edna and anyone else I've missed.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, some of the toys that I put away included a rattle and baby tummy mat...and Evan just turned 3!    Dh put his foot down and made me put stuff away.  Not easy, but it was about time.  You tell that AF to stay away!


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* I'll pass that on to my Dh2b... he said I was hoarding stuff for too long!!!  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

LOL - I've gone the other way and just put most of Amy's stuff in the loft - small house minimal mess  

Well... where to start. AF due last friday - BFN on 2 pee sticks(fri & Sunday). Spotting (well might have been but not 100% sure) lunchtime today, nothing since - too scared to pee stick again. However DH and I have both just had one of those horrid 24 hours S&D bugs (or food poisoning -not sure which) So not overly hopeful.... But then I didnt' get a BFP with Charlie until I was over 5 weeks so who knows  going bananas second guessing myself. Where is AF to put me out of my misery


----------



## KW33

*Deb* here's to    for you...    You must be going crazy. 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Oh Debs    lets hope AF stays away

Karin-  i'm in envy at how your room is so tidy!!! mine always looks like a bomb has gone off


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Having an internal argument about whether to waste £10 on another HPT - Do I don't I  Might have to nip to the shops at lunchtime.......  Sods law if I do then AF will arrive 

How is everyone else doing? I'm back at work and bored solid - no one in the office and diddly squat to do.....


----------



## ready4Family

For both Karin and Deb...           

Deb, I'm inbetween assignments at work (and also haven't been assigned too much this past month or two) and am also going crazy with boredom.  Makes the days really long doesn't it?  

Tomorrow night I'm seeing We Will Rock You again (5th time).  We have front row, which I love as you feel like you're on stage with the actors and you can really see thier expressions.  So excited and can't wait!  (I LOVE the theatre).  Only thing is, I love this show and it's leaving in a couple weeks.  I know, probably sounds silly since this will be my 5th time seeing it.  Apparently though, they're making a sequel so that should be interesting. 

Yesterday I called the clinic to see if I can get the meds for the mock cycle so I can have them on hand, ready to go when AF comes.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin & Debs....everything crossed for you both             

Welcome to Steph   

Ready...aww, bless you holding onto all Evan's toys for so long. I feel like that about putting away clothes Lola's grown out of.  

Edna...are you still lurking hun? Hope all's going well  

Love to Marie, Becca, Tracy, Clare and everyone else.  

I can now feel at least 6 teeth cutting through   Poor Lola, but she's coping really well and I think now they've broken the surface, she's over the worst.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Oh My God


----------



## KW33

*Deb*               I'm so happy for you... I can't stop crying.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Just whizzing through.................

Deb           that is absolutly fantastic news

Tracy xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!! Fabulous news Debs!!!!!! Wowee!!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Deb, fantastic news!  Congrats!


----------



## Mummytoone

Oh my goodness Deb that is fantastic, that has made my day 100%



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Debs thats great news!!!  congratulations on your


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*Deb* - I was just running through (stalking again) but chatting to dh and your post made me stop mid-sentence!! Absolutely fantastic news........huge congratulations..........I am sooooo chuffed for you!!

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

debs just read you post on birth club by accident meant to go into the winter one! and my test was like that you could see the positive line appearing for the control line


----------



## sarahc

Wow Debs that's amazin news congratulations  

No news here, think ovulation is on it's way as have lower tummy ache on and off today so   lots for the next few days  

Back to work after 8 weeks off tommorrow   sad don't want to go but will be ok once there. All new to me as we had a takeover a month ago and I am still learning all new onboard service and stuff, so bit expecting a headache by landing!! Have done one day but was nearly 3 weeks ago now so forgot most of it  

right off to bed soon 
congrats to debs again love to everyone else x x x  x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Cd27 over with but have already resigned myself to the fact that it's over.  I have every sign that af is on her way - tearful, snappy - and absolutelu no signs of any pregnancy not even sore boobs so that's it for another month.  Will get through the next cycle and see what consultant suggests next.  I know he was reluctant to up my dose of clomid  

Hugs for everyone

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin - I still feel all those symptoms now. YOU WILL NOT GIVE UP HOPE YET!!! 


Thank you all - slowly sinking in (actually getting scared now - what have we done?)


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

So glad it's Friday!

sarahc, it must be hard going back to work after the time off.  You work on an airline?  What are your hours like?  Hope it goes ok.  

karin, don't give up yet hun as you just don't know.  Some women don't feel anything and it's still quite early.

Deb, great to see your new ticker.

Going to the theatre tonight and can't wait!  Too bad on the timing though as I was hoping to be able to go to this show right before EC for a pick me up, but unfortunately it's leaving here next weekend so no can do.  Oh well, YouTube is fantastic though as some people posts scenes, so that's kind of neat.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Having a tough day today. Cd28 which is hard enough but seem to be on the verge of a big fall out with my best friend... and I have no idea why?!?!?  She came to Emma's party on Sunday, seemed fine and called on Monday to wish Emma a happy birthday. Then I tried her mobile and land line, leaving messages on Tues and Wed with no reply and no call back. Got a text Wed evening saying "sorry haven't spoken to you this week, catch up soon" This is my best friend who I have spoken to everyday for the last 5 years. Now I'm stewing on it and remembering that we fell out for 10 months about 6 years ago because of something silly that she couldn't "forgive" me for and thinking this is a repeat situation. Back then she sat me down with a list of my "misdameanors" and I evetually said I don't have to be treated like this and walked out. Since she has said "catch up soon" I assumed she'd call me but nothing not even another text. Don't know what to think or do.  Any advice greatly appreciated?

No symptoms but no AF as yet.

*Ready4* Enjoy the theatre.... I love it!!!

xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya girlies

Just a quicky - Deb - AMAZING News!!!!!  So pleased for you!!!  Wow - bfp!!!  That is so cool!!!!         

Am wondering how long to try naturally b4 trying clomid again.  The first time I tried it (b4 tx) it turned me into an evil-hot flush at the drop of a hat-wanting to lamp my manager kinda person! Yikes! he he  I found that it exagerated how you felt, if you were ok then you were great, but if you felt slightly wound up then it felt like you could start ww3!!! he he  Maybe we'll keep trying naturally for a while! he he            

Hope everyone has a great bonk holiday weekend!!!! he he

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Sorry all for being AWOL this week but William and I both been poorly with tummy bug    on the mend now though

Just wanted to say:

CharliesMum - absolutely fantastic new    well done you  

Karin -     


Bec  x


----------



## KW33

The first of my post natal mum's is pregnant again...   Just told me.  Her little girl is only 10 months.  I hate that I have to watch this happen around me again  .

Sorry for moping.

xxx


----------



## Top Cat

Well I know I haven't been on for a while, but had the biggest shock of my life 3 weeks ago.

After 6 years trying to conceive Safi, 6 IUI's, 3 IVF's. Then had FET in Feb for baby no. 2 which failed.  It seems that a couple of weeks later, we only managed it on our own, got a BFP!  I think we managed it because I was still weaning myself off the steroids from the FET.  So I am 8 weeks pregnant.

So happy, I can't believe it.

Congrats to Deb, we were on the trimester boards together last time.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning Hopefuls 

Oh *Karin* hunni  I'll PM you this morning chick, but in the meantime, here's a big  coming your way.
*Ready*...hope you had a great time at the show 
*Bec*...sorry to hear you and William have been ill. Get well soon 
*Sarah*...good luck with the BMS this month 
*Marie*...how are you holding up hun? Thinking of you 
*Top Cat*...congratulations! What a wonderful surprise 
*Deb*....great new ticker ! 

Hi to everyone else. I know it's all I've been on about lately, but the way Lola's been teething has been crazy. She was a late starter (in fact she walked before she got her 1st tooth at 9 months!!) and has only had 3 more since then, but now at 16 months, she's playing catch up, and I've counted at least 8 cutting through these past 2 weeks!  She's gone from gummy to jaws! 

Doing great on the toilet training front though, and we even go out nappyless now!

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Cd29 and nothing to report. No af and no symptoms. Pretty sure that AF will arrive on day 32.

*Top cat* That's brilliant news, you must be over the moon. 

*Jo* You are doing so well (well Lola is!! ) on the potty training - what a clever little girl!!! 

*Bec* hope you and William are feeling better soon. 

*Steph* I had one month of clomid where I was    It was awful!!! It's hard to decide when to take the next step isn't it?

*Ready4* How was the show?

Big hello to everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

Debs - great bews hun, soo glad you had a BFP... 

Karin - have pm'd you hun!    hoping that AF stays away! 

Top cat - congrats on your bfp too hun... 

Ready - how was the show last night...bet u really enjoyoed it sitting in front row!?  

Jo - DD is 15 months and teething badly too, she only has 6 teeth but one molar is nearly out but the other has started cutting thru now too...she is sooo clingy and drooling loads at the mo! not fun but once they are here, we will have another hurdle to look forwrd too...congrats on pooty training too, how do you manage with poos in potty.  DDs tend to be squishy so no way I can get her to do potty yet!  

hey everyone else,  sorry for not being around....just seem to have got busier at home but I do read!    we have just had the back of our house knocked down where we were to have an extension but its being temp walled up....sooo much to do hence we are living in chaos!    

got dodgy tummy today, lots of gas    so need to go lie down and and see if I can release it! sorry for tmi!  

A
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Karin, I'm so sorry for the situation with your BF.  It must be so upsetting and can see why you'd think back to the past.  Seems very strange to ignore you.  Maybe she truly is just busy and it's nothing?  So sorry for the pregnancies around you.  It's so hard isn't it?  Know totally how you feel.  Big hugs.   Thans for asking about the show.  It was incredible!

Steph, this is such an emotional rollercoaster and stressful so know what you mean by regular emotions being magnified.  Hope it works for you naturally real soon.

Bec, so sad that you and William have been sick.  Hope you're both back to normal real soon.

Top Cat, wow that's fantastic news!  HOw ironic that after all that, it happened natrually.  Congrats!

Jo, you feel bad for your little one with her teething so its only natural that it's on your mind.  Poor thing.  Do any of those teething rings work?  We used to ahve one that was full with water and we'd keep it in the fridge.  Hope she feels better real soon.  I saw one of your posts about Lola's toilet training.  Can't believe how advanced she is at such a young age. That's fantastic!

Amee, wonderful to hear from you.  That's exciting about the extension.  I'm sure it's hard now but it'll be great once it's done.  Hope you feel better.  DO you have your 20 week scan soon?

Went to We Will Rock You yesterday and OMG was it amazing!  I just love that show and it has so much energy.  Front row is the best as you can really see the actors (male lead is really cute).  Such a shame it's leaving here though.  I miss it already.

Today we went bed shopping for Evan and wil probably look again tomorrow.  Also picked up all the meds I'll need for our mock cycle so I'm all ready now.  

DH's birthday is tomorrow.  We're going to my inlaws tomorrow night so tonight Evan and I took dh out tonight.  I wanted to do more for him, but I understand his mom wanting to hold the celebration.  Tomorrow will be nice, but not looking forward to seeing my SIL who is having a baby in less than 2 weeks.  (And things are a bit awkward with us as I was really upset with her for not coming to Evan's party because it was her son's nap time, and she knows that I was upset).  The birth talks are already coming up more of course, and I feel like crying each time.


----------



## becca

hey debs wooowwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congrats hunnie you take it really easy now.

r4f-hope your theatre was another night to remember wow 5 times you must love it.

jo- oh hun i did chuckle with your phrase gone from gummy to jaws..made my morning that did.

sarahc- hey got everything crossed for you and looking forward to seeing you in the next few weeks.

karin - keep thinking positive..and try and not let your friend upset you.

hello to everyone else..i have got everything crossed for some more  

no news my end in the 3rd trimester now so will be count down soon for me.

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

popping in to send Karin a hug   sounds like you need one

and Top cat congratulations on your


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi everyone 

*Becca, Amee & Clare*...can't believe how quickly the time is going for you both!

*Ready*...sounds like you had an amazing time at the show  Happy Birthday to DH  Hope the celebrations are going ok, and you're not having too tough a time with SiL. She should be the one dreading the meet-up anyway, in shame of her pitiful excuse for missing Evan's party.  I did dig out Lola's teethers for her, but she wasn't fussed about them, plus they've all cut the surface now, so I think she's over the worst. And I know I have been so incredibly lucky with her toilet training, she just seemd to get it within a matter of days. But they do say it's easier with girls.  No long now til your mock cycle then, hope it all goes to plan 

*Karin* sending every bit of       your way hun              

Started spotting today, so looks like AF is on the way. 1st one since I miscarried, so not sure what to expect  It does explain why I have been in a fowl mood all week though, I really thought I was heading into some kind of depression, but it was obviously PMT 

Love and hugs to all
Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

Thanks everyone for the hugs... Definitley needed!! Cd 30 now... and nothing. *Maybe* my boobs are a tiny bit fuller but that's it. I think I've already decided that this month is a no go so just waiting for AF. Convinced it will come on Tuesday.

*Jo* Glad you are not sinking into depression. Hope AF is not too bad for you. 

*Becca* 3rd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How did that happen?!?!?!  Hope you are feeling okay?

*Ready4*  Mr Ready!!! Hope that everything goes okay tonight and that SIL keeps herself to herself. I'm glad that you enjoyed the show. I love front row seats too.... lovely to see the actors faces so clearly.

*Amee* Lovely to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like you have a lot going on there, can't be easy with a toddler and bump. 

Hi to Clare, Deb and everyone else.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thanks Karin  I was so awful to DH this week, couldn't control my temper or the tears, but at least now I know why and I'm not going loco  as first thought!

I'm trying not to get too excited for you, cos I know you've got your feet on the ground this month, but please can I just have a little* woohoo!* for CD30?! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Morning

Awww *Jo* Hormones have an awful lot to answer for don't they!!! 

CD31 here but have woken to quite bad cramps so I guess my belief is correct. 

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Top Cat - Congratulations!!! Has it sunk in yet? I'm still not quite believing it 

Karin -  Sending you lots of  and  and 

Jo - Well done on the potty training. Amy is currently just in a state of screaming at the potty whenever we go near it - might have a minor problem  

Ready - Hope the party is ok (and stuff your SIL  Some people! huh!)

 and hello to everyone else.

Deb


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Sorry I've been quiet but I've just been feeling so low and down and I didn't want to bring others down with me!  I'm so lucky to have my littleman but its a bitter pill to swallow that we'll need IVF again.  TBH, I'm terrified, angry and upset.  I hate that they tell me I'm so fertile, I'm clearly not, am I?  Its silly because we do have just male factor infertility but because of all the treatments, I now do believe there must be something up with me.        Anyway, I think we're going to take a break as we're on holiday next month and then have IVF and perhaps a hysteroscopy in July/August time.  

Debs - Lovely news, well done! 

Tracynbaz - How are you doing? Have you had your scan yet? 

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, can't believe you're in the 3rd trimester already.  How have you been feeling?  That's so exciting you're on the countdown.  Yeah, I sometimes get into a show and then see it over and over (and play the music over and over).  

Jo, thanks for the bday wishes for dh.  Things did seem a bit awkward last night between my SIL and inlaws but got through it.  Don't know if it was just me or they felt it too.  Glad that Lola's teeth have cut through and the worst is over.  Yeah..for some reason toilet training is easier with girls, but still, very impressive with Lola!  Thanks for your words about out mock cycle.  Not surprised that your AF is late after your m/c as it's common for it to be off for a bit.  Hope you're feeling better. It's crazy how it takes over our whole mood isn't it?

Karin, you're getting far without AF so let's hope. I'm crossing my fingers for you.  I totally agree with front row.  (Funny how alike we are in so many things).  Love seeing them close up as you can really see their expressions.  Also love seeing little theatre tricks like seeing the actors waiting prior to their entrance, seeing the microphones, etc.  

Deb, thanks for your words.  Don't worry about your little girl not liking the potty yet.  She's still quite young.  Evan is 3 and refuses to sit on it.

Marielou, know how you feel hun as this is so hard, and it's especially discouraging after getting negative results.  We're always here for you though if you need to talk...good or bad.  It's all scary isn't it with them not knowing why it's not working.  Good idea to get both of you checked out.  Did dh ever have a dna fragmentation test?  Maybe we'll cycle together as if everyting is ok with us then we'll be aiming for july or august as well.  Sending you big hugs and hope you're doing ok.

Dh had a nice birthday yesterday.  We took him out for lunch and then went to inlaws for an early dinner.  Was finding it hard being with SIL and hearing birth / baby talk and found myself putting on fake smiles...or just concentrating on Evan and dh's bday to think of the good things  Think I'll be a mess in a couple weeks when the baby actually comes (actually, end of next week).  

Yesterday we found (and purchased) a 'big boy' bed for Evan, along with a desk and dresser.  Evan seemed excited as well and enjoyed trying the bed out in the store so hopefully the transition will go smoothly.  Dh and I felt so emotional as our 'baby' is growing up.  The bed will come in a few weeks so have a bit of time to get sheets, etc.  Anyone know if we should get him a pillow right away or hold off?  (Guess most of you have younger ones so yours are probably still in their cribs/cotbeds).  We're also not sure about sheets and now, he just lies on his crib matress and then I just put a small blanket over him.


----------



## tams

Hi,
Can't believe I'm posting in this thread already!  We're thinking about trying for a little brother or sister for I and I'm so excited but so scared at the same time.  Although DS was conceived naturally it took over 3 years of trying... part of me wants to start trying now incase it takes ages again and part of me worries about it happening too quickly.. also I'm still b/f I a little bit at night - is that going to stop any chance of it happening again do you think?
Debs I am so so happy for you, many congratulations x
Tams


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Well CD31 and this time last month I had spotting but not so far. Still had cramps though. My cycles are a bit haywire so I think it's due tomorrow or Wed. No symptoms at all so no hope really. Wil keep you posted.

*Tams*  and Welcome. Don't know that answer to the BF question but Iknow some people conceive when BF so who knows? 

*Ready4* You are so like me... I love to be close to the stage so I can see how they use all the scenery and how it all works.   I know yesterday must have been very tough and when the baby arrives will be even harder but remember we are all here for you, listening and supporting.  When is Evan going to move to his big boys bed? It's bittersweet isn't it? You love to see get to the next stage but mourn the bit they're leaving behind. I think pillows are okay from 12 months ?

*Marie* Lovely to see you.  Here if you need us. Where are you going on holiday?

Big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

hey r4f- ohhhh must have been hard with sil...i know last yr i found it soooooo hard when people spoke about babies..but IT WILL WORK ,

as for the besd situation we did this a fe months ago jack was in a cot bed but with bubs coming i put him in a midi bed smaller than a camp bed...........but like evan he was sooooooooooooooooooo excited but poor mummy kept crying its like another stage isnt it...babies then weening potty training ect ect.

but i will say yes i gave him a flat pillow and a duvet.

karin-     for you x

tams- hello- there is a lovely bunch of gals on here...still feel at home on this thread.

marie- keep intouch hunnie

right better shoot got tons of house work to do xx


----------



## rookie

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I last posted. After 7 years of trying and hoping I had a DD last Aug, She is a true blessing and an absolute joy. She is now 9 months old and DH and I are thinking about trying for another baby. We are going to try naturally first although I think the chances are slim, and then we will move on to IVF if nothing happens. Although I am so grateful for my DD, I would love to have another and am afraid that it will take over my life again. I am already thinking about using OPK's or temperature monitoring. I know once I start on this path it will be difficult to get off.  I am also really scared that it won't work at all. I am 39 in 2 months time so feel time is running out! I need some words of inspiration please!! 

thanks rookie xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Tams, welcome.  Hope it doesn't take you 3 years to conceive again, so understand why you're starting now.  We were hoping for 2.5 years between our son and a sibling and he just turned 3 and it's still not workign for us.  Not quite sure on your question but i beleive if you're fully b/f, then usually you dont ovulate but maybe if you're weaning off and down to only 1 a day, your system can start up.

Karin, yah for no AF.  Let's hope it stays that way and this is your month!  It's funny how similar we are on many accounts isn't it?  Thanks for being there (as always) and I know I can cry to you guys when dealing with the new baby in the family.   As for Evan's bed, it should arrive 2-4 weeks.  Yeah, totally bittersweet.  They just grow up so fast.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.

becca, thanks for your encouragement.  So when Jack actually got his midi bed, did the transition go smoothly?  Evan is excited but I wonder how he'll actually be when it actually arrives and replacs his baby crib.  And he figured out how to use the pillow?  Completely understand why you were crying.  These stages are so emotional.

rookie, welcome to this thread.  The ladies are lovely so you'll find great support.  Can see all that you went through to get your DD.  Our little ones are complete miracles.  Makes you want another one that much more doesn't it?  Looking forward to getting to know you.  Hope it happens naturally for you so you dont' need to go through another ivf.  You just never know, it may happen.

Nothing new here.  Bought tickets to see Thomas the Train show that's coming here so excited for Evan on that, but it's not until October.  He should really enjoy.  Can't help thinking ahead hoping that I'll be pregnant by then with a bump.


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Girlies!

Hope you all had a good bonk holiday!    he he

Rookie - Welcome!  We're in the same boat - tobe was ICSI but I'm hoping that we'll be able to conceive naturally - fingers crossed!!!

Marie - I feel the same - ours was male side but I'm sure (because lots of people have told me I might have PCOS) that there's something wrong with me.  Ho hum, we'll be ok - I'm sure of it!  

Hope everyone is ok - haven't gotten to grips with all the names yet - sorry there's no more personals!    

xxxx


----------



## becca

r4f- he loved hes bed he slept right through the 1st night think it was a, he finally thinks hes a big boy b, there was more room for him to move.c, something new for him which he loves..anything new and hes there.

i so hope you have a bump by oct too..you soo deserve it
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks becca  

That's great to hear that the transition went so well for ds.  I wonder when Evan realizes that he can get out of his bed, if he'll do so during the night or morning.  Luckly he's a good sleeper at night so it'll probably only be an issue on weekend mornings (only time he's up before us).  Good for you too as you can resuse your cotbed / crib.


----------



## KW33

Hey,

CD 32 and nothing yet but as you all know I've been here before.   Still crampy but nithing else to report really. Still got all pre AF stuff like craving loads of food... so I guess it's coming. So much for clomid regulating stuff!!  If no AF by Friday will test but that will only be day 35 and longest cycle since Emma is 37 so who knows?  

Hope everyone is ejoying the gorgeous sunshine at the moment. We've had some lovely times out in the garden with all Emma's new outdorr toys.

*Rookie * Welcome. Hope that things happen naturally for you  It does happen.  Would you feel more in "control" if you were monitoring your ovulaion? I know I do, makes me feel like I'm being proactive.

*Ready4* Thomas show sounds fun. How are you feeling about your mock cycle... not long now. 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, sending you lots of            
As for the mock cycle, I'm actually quite nervous about it and am worried it was the wrong decision.  I was put into menopause to remove all the hormones for the endo, so even if it's helped, I'm worried that the mock cycle will just create the problem again...plus that with the time to wait (gettng the results) to start ivf.  I know it's good to retest, but in discussion with dh, even if there are still issues, he'd rather just do ivf than surgery on me as he doesn't want to risk my health.


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Well surprisingly nothing yet but still got stomach pains.  Knicker checking in earnest now can't believe I've agreed with DH2b to wait until Friday to test!!!  I supposse it's only just over two days away but if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow I'll being going loopy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Ready4* I can totally understand your concerns. I would think though that perhaps the endo took time to get bad and therefore wont come back instantly so should be clearer for you in the short term? That's just a guesstimate though.  I can see DH point of view, but how do you feel about more surgery?

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Good to hear that you're all enjoying a dose of lovley sunshine 

Eeeee *Karin*!                                  

*Ready* Oh what a dilemma hun  I really hope the mock cycle doesn't make the endo flare up again, and that you can get on with your real cycle ASAP  How exciting about Evan's new bed! Hope he settles in well 

*Steph*...keep up the postive thinking hun. Every little helps  

Welcome *Rookie* and *Tams*   and all the best with TTC#2

*Becca* ...I know exactly what you mean about being excited about the next stages, but remisniscing about their baby days. It amazes me when I look at Lola's baby photos that one year later it's the same little girl. Aren't they just amazing? 

*Marielou* ...good to hear from you hun. Hope that your holiday helps to re-energise you. Where are you going nice?

*Tracy* ...your scan must be very soon. Everything crossed for you 

 to *Deb, Amee, Clare, TracyW, Topcat* and anyone else I may have missed.

Well, I've had 3 job offers in 2 weeks, and I haven't even been looking for work!!  Being an English-English teacher in a country where learning English is very important I'm lucky that I'm one of a minority and can pick and choose what I do. At the moment I work 3 x mornings from 10-12 teaching a private student one-on-one. He has Asperger's Syndrome and is educated at home. I LOVE this job. The hours are perfect, the pay's good, it's stress-free and he is a brilliant student. I won't give this job up, but have to consider whether I want to take anything else on. We desperately need the cash, but I don't want to be taken away from Lola too much either. Decisions, decisions..... 

Love Jo xx


----------



## tams

Hi again!  Thanks for such a lovely welcome, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.

Karin - I've got my fingers crossed big time for you.  Really hope this is the month it happens.  I know with my DS I was certain AF was round the corner and that month held off testing until I was 2 days late - was so so shocked when got my BFP.

Ready - hope the bed goes well for Evan!  Must be weird seeing your baby doing something so grown up.  I still find it hard to believe I is nearly 1 and that he's not really my baby boy any more but is actually a toddler.  Too sad that it goes so fast!

Becca - wow, not too long to go now!  Really hope I get to put another ticker up soon, its a wonderful time and I felt so good being pregnant.

Well better go to bed - DS was up from 12:30 - 2:30 last night - he's never been the best sleeper but he's got an allergic reaction (we think) or hayfever or something - his little eyes are so red and are really bothering him.  Been to the docs and got some eye drops which hopefully will help, but if there's a repeat performance I really need to get some sleep before work tomorrow!

Lots of love
Tams x


----------



## KW33

Me again!!!  Getting a bit desperate now... if it's coming why doe it have to take it's time?!?!!? 

*Tams* Your poor little man... hope the eye drops work for him (and you get some sleep ).

*Jo* You are in demand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously though tough decision.... 

Just here to kill the time!!! 

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls just a quickie 

think I've ovulated now so in 2ww, am keeping away from posting as I find it drives me crazy but I read lol.

Weather is lovely here so off out for a picnic, love to all sorry no personals
see you in a fortnight Becca x x x x


----------



## Marielou

Thanks for all the hugs  

Still feeling pretty low at times but my littleman keeps me busy. 
In the middle of the renovations now - kitchen is being ripped out today, and we're having a new boiler and radiators.    Manic!  Kitchen is being delivered today, fitting starts tomorrow ....

Marie xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Goodness me I've only been away from a PC for a couple of days and you's have been gossiping for England  , there is no way I will be able to catch up, so sorry for lack of personnel's

*Karin*   I'm praying for you hun x

*R4F* Sending loads & loads of luck to you for your mock cycle will be thinking of you & hope all goes well (I so so hope you get that bump you deserve) x

*Marie* How you doing hun? Been thinking of you and sending you a big  x

*Deb* Has it sunk in yet??  or are you still in shock ? I am so happy for you 

*Jo* Hows your wonderful summer going with Lola? Gosh your job sounds fantastic and what a choice you now have with the job offers you've now got.

Sending a big  to everyone I've missed and hope your all OK

I went for my 6 week scan yesterday, I have 1 wonderful bubba with a lovely heartbeat and sac measuring 17mm  and unfortunately another sack measuring only 7mm with no heartbeat . I am so happy that 1 is OK but I'm also really worried about the other sack cause this happened with Sam and I bleed at just over 6 weeks the last time so I'm praying that this doesn't happen this time. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan so yet again another stressfull couple of weeks.

Love & hugs to all

Tracy xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marie - your workmen are getting younger!! Love the piccy 

Tracey -  Baby on Board. Try to relax about the other sack - many people don't even know about the other one 

Karin - Still hoping for you  ^noAF^

Jo - What a lovely position to be in - so many job offers. Can totally understand why you want o spend time with Lola though!!! 

 and hello to everyone. Back in the office today 

Deb


----------



## KW33

Hi,

It's me AGAIN!!! Day 33 and I'm just fed up now.  Still no symptoms but no AF. Feel like I'm losing my mind!!!  Starting to have a tiny bit of hope which means AF is going to appear any second. 

*Deb* Boo hiss to work!!!

*TracyN* I'm glad your scan went well. It must be hard to know about the other sac. 

*Marie* More  for you. Sounds like you have a lot going on at your place right now. How long will it take to complete?

*Sarah* Sending you lots of    for your 2ww.

xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Girlies

Tracy -   on your scan!!!  We had the same thing when we had our scan, you can see Tobe (he was on 8mm long - awwww) and an empty sac, and I bled too.  Fingers crossed that everything will be ok!!!

KW33 - Sorry you're having a rough time!  Sending you lots of virtual hugs!!!!  

Hope everyone is ok - the weather is gorgeous down here today!!!  I'm having to go outside to warm up!! he he

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

karin, can understand what a hard time this is not knowing, but it's a great thing that AF hasn't come yet.  I've got hopes for you.  Yeah...let's hope you're right in that the endo took time to form int he first place so hopefully the timing will be ok.  As for more surgery, it worries me too.  Our dr will send us to a specialist if we need to discuss that route as he's not even comfortable doing it himself.  I've had past abdominal surgeries (for colitis) and a lap can risk ruining what was done. And although I'll do anything to have a child, I don't want to go back to when I was sick (which won't be good for Evan either).

Jo, thansk for your words about the mock cycle.  That's fantastic about the job offers! It's so hard decidig what to do isn't it?  Who looks after Lola now when you're working the mornings?  Will any of these new possibile jobs take you part time so you can still spend time with Lola?

Tams, it was strange seeing Evan lie down in the regular bed.  So it'll really be strange not seeing his room with his crib gone.  Your little one changes so fast at his age, and soon he'l be considered a toddler.  You're right..they do grow soooo fast.  Hope his allergic reaction goes down and doesn't bother him..and you all can get some sleep tonight.

sarahc, wishing you lots of luck in the 2WW.

Marielou, that's exciting about the renovations.  I know it's hard..keep giving your little guy hugs.

Tracy, thanks for your words.  Great news on your bubba.  So sorry about the other one.  HOpe it doesn't give you the worries, but at least you know about it, so if you do bleed now, you'll know that it's not your growing bubba.  

Steph, enjoy the great weather.

So I start the provera tomorrow.  I guess in this case it's good that I don't get AF on my own or I'd go mad waiting and waiting for AF to come so we could start the mock cycle.  It could postponne things by weeks (like we haven't been waiting enough!) since the menopause meds lasts 3 months but obviously not exact.  WIth the provera, I take it for 5 days (so Thurs - Mon) and then 4-7 days later AF should come and then we can start the mock cycle.  

We got confirmation that Evan's bed is coming next Thursday so this weekend we'l need to go shopping for sheets!  Also need to get some safety locks for cupboards/drawers incase he's able to get out of his room and starts playing int he drawers in the washroom (i.e. with cleaners and medicine).

Well, I've been playing around for the past while so I really should do some work (working from home today)


----------



## Macmillan

Just passing through quickly, but wanted to say  

R4f -  with the mock cycle   

Karin -     


Took W to the docs this morning as has been projectile vomiting every night for the last week and lost weight -  the doc agreed that it is probably flare of his reflux after last week's bug, so phoned the hospital for their advice and, to cut a long story short  , we ended up going there to be seen on the ward, got some new medicine (domperidone) and eventually got home at 6pm.  First dose tonight and no vomit (yet) so fingers crossed.  Got to get him weighed again next week to make sure he's putting on again.

Absolutely shattered now, so off to bed.  Work tomorrow  

Bec  x

P.S.  AF turned up today so now here we go with FET #2


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Can't sleep a second longer.  day 34 and nothing but had more cramps last night.  Just have to get through the next 24 hours and I'll know.  Testing v early tomorrow!!! 

*Ready4* I'm glad you don't have to wait for AF too. You have waited such a long time already.  Hope provera is okay? Does it have any side effectts?

*Bec* Poor little man and poor you!!  Hope the new medicine does the job and he's feeling better. Great news about AF...   for FET.

*Steph* Are you enjoying the sunshine? 

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Karin -    for tomorrow! 

Got my new kitchen being fitted today - yippee!  Place a HUGE mess.  Luckily have fab neighbours who threw a BBQ for us last night - yum!  

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Hmmmm  ... some nausea this morning and weepy over random things (ie old episode of Eastenders ) Time will tell.

*Marie* Bet kitchen looks fab when finished. And what perfect time and weather for a BBQ... FAB!!!

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin!!!  

 to all

Deb


----------



## KW33

*Deb* Love your new pic... look at your beautiful, walking little girl!!!  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin keep popping in for updates!! got my  for you hope the pains are a good sign


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Bec, thanks for the wishes.  Poor little guy with the vomiting.  Hope the meds help and stop it from happening.  Great news that AF arrived so you can move forward with FET.  Good luck!

karin, I'm getting causiously excited for you.  The cramps can be a good thing too so let's hope.  I'll be thinknig of you tomorrow.  Provera can have side affects, but I've taken it twice before and have been ok.

Marielou, lucky you to have such wonderful neighbours.  Ours are nice people but nothing more than a friendly wave.

Deb and clare...great new photos.

Well, starting the provera today.  Wish the mock cycle wasn't such a long process (about a month in total), but what can I do but go with the flow?

It's Mother's Day here on Sunday.  If I remember correctly though, Monther's Day in the UK falls at a different time, right?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Yep - mothers day in the Uk was back in March (I think!) 
Good luck with the mock cycle!!

Karin - how are you NOT testing? (you know how good my self control is   )

Clare - love the new piccy 

 to everyone. Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## KW33

*Deb* The thought of another BFN is keeping me away from the peesticks.  But I'm sub consiously counting the hours until I'll test (probably about 6 in the morning!!  )

*Ready4* Awww... mothers day... hope you get truly spoilt just as you deserve. 

xxx


----------



## KW33

Pink spotting... the end.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin


----------



## sarahc

karin so sorry hugs to you x x x


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Just popping in to say HI!! I rarely get on here at all anymore as so busy at work which is good.
Karin - sorry hon, keep positive. 

Am going to take a few moments to go back and read all the news as soon as I get a minute. 

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

Oh Karin, just wanted to send you big    I am so sorry.  Wish I could take the pain away as was so hoping for you.  

sallyo, nice to see you.  Hope all is going well with you.


----------



## becca

karin- so sorry but still keep positive hunnie,

r4f- happy mothers day and good luck with your mock

hello to everyone else


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Everyone 

Oh *Karin *  
*Ready*...it's Mother day here too on Sunday. Not sure if we'll be celebrating it though, cos we celebrated on the Uk date, but if DH is willing to play ball, then why not eh? 
*Marie*...what a lovely neighbour! I'm sure you'll have the house ship-shape again in no time
*Bec*...oh poor W. Hope the medicine kicks in and he's on the road to recovery  Everything crossed for your upcoming tx  
*Tracy* so sorry to hear that one of your precious embies didn't make it, but congratulations on your healthy bub 
*Deb* I bet you're finding it doubly hard to concentrate on work now! 
 to Tams, Sally, Clare, Amy, Steph, Sarah and everyone else.

Well, I had ANOTHER job offer yesterday!  This one's in a brand new field (marketing a flagging restaurant) but I've got my thinking cap on about it, as I could do as much or as little as I wanted. It'd be commission based, so no set hours.

I'm meeting with someone tomorrow who's asked me to manage an English Saturday School which I really like the idea of...good money, and only 3 hours on a Saturday to work. This is definitely my first choice. 

I've turned down one job offer as it was a school that I'd worked for before who called up and asked me to go back...no way Jose! It was the worst job I ever had, hated every minute of it!  And the fourth is to run a private English course, but I'm not too keen on that idea either, but have told them I'll think about it.

Phew! With all that, entertaining Lola, plus I'm setting up a Moms & Tots group starting a week on Monday (it's the first one in our town, and I've got an appt with the Press tomorrow about it!) I'm rushed off my feet. Saying that, my student has a week's holiday next week, so although I'll miss the cash, it'll give me chance to catch up with myself.

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just a quickie to say thanks for all the hugs.  Dealing with it okay ( ) as only one more cycle til I see cons again.  More later.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, thanks for the wishes.

Jo, ah ok, so it's Mother's day in Turkey as well.  You should definitely celebrate!  Congrats on yet another job offer.  That's fantatsic.  Great too as you can pick the job that fits into your lifestyle, time with Lola, etc.  Good luck with the meeting today.  You'll sure be busy but it's great as you get the best of both worlds working AND being able to spend time with Lola.

Karin, glad you're doing ok.  You're so strong.  You can try again and then take the next step if needed.  There are other options so you know it'll happen one way or another.

Anyone notice how the style for tops now is the high waist with the string? (Or maybe the style is different in the UK?)  They basically look like pregnancy tops. I find that so depressing when you're trying to get pregnant and you're not.  I really want to wear those tops, but only because I have a bump.

What's everyone up to for the weekend?  We have a busy one.  Tomorrow we'll need to go shopping to get Evan sheets, etc, for his new bed.  Plus we're having the family over on Sunday for Mother's Day so we'll need to do food shopping and prepare.


----------



## Amee

Karin -    real sorry hun 
Axx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Karin

I'm gutted for you hun      

xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Just whizzing through (in work so just sneaking a quick peak)

Just like to say   to everyone and hope you all have a wonderful weekend and to make it even better the weathers going to be lovely 

R4F  Have a wonderful mummys day I hope you get spoilt rotten

Lola  Make sure you twist your DH's arm in spoiling you again (but of course you deserve it)

Love & hugs to all
Tracy xxx


----------



## Marielou

Karin - I'm so sorry to hear that    Am gutted for you,

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Happy Mothers day to Ready4 and Jo... enjoy your special day ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Quiet weekend over here.  Did you all have a good one?

Jo, did you end up celebrating Mother's Day again?  HOpe dh spoiled you...and Lola of course as well.

Tracy, thanks for the wishes. HOpe all is well with you.

Karin, thanks hun.  HOw are you doing?

Had a very nice mother's day.  We had dh's family over for an early brunch.  It was the only time we could get everyone together, but MIL REALLY appreciated us hosting and making it work..even if it was early.  In the afternoon, we visited my mom.  My mom's sick, and Evan was just so sweet to her.  Then dh made dinner for me, which was sweet (even though I heard my MIL telling him to take me out or do something for me).  

What did you all get up to this weekend?


----------



## CK78

Just popping back in after being awol for months ! Dont think i have posted here since my BFP

How are you all doing ?

Becca - How are you doing?  You are not that far behind me.  When is your edd?  I am getting a right old rib beating at the mo! 

Ready - i see from your profile you are doing another mock this month - hope it is going/goes well and then really not long for your ivf.  Wishing all the best for that -     Glad you had a nice mummies day!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sun with your little ones - mine has gone to bed early as i think he is worn out - we have been out in the garden since before 9 this morning!  It is a perfect day here. 

C
xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hello Ladies

It looks like I'll be back in dodgy old ttc land soon. Scan today showed pg wasn't viable and that my body is trying its damnedest to get rid of it. Just got my head round being pg and now I have to get it round not being pg 

Trying to be positive cos at least we got pg - even if it didn't(won't) last 
Just got to wait for it to all be over then back to ttc.

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

ck, congrats.  Love the foot photo!  Thanks for the wishes.

Deb, I am so sorry.  Sending you big hugs.   You sound really positive about things considering.  Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh no Deb  I am so sorry. I know _exactly_ how you're feeling.


----------



## Macmillan

Deb - so so sorry    xx


Ladies - I'm useless at posting I know, will try harder... and soon  

Bec  x


----------



## sarahc

morning

need my head examining today!! For a few days had sore boobs, low tummy ache and yesterday felt a bit yuck all morning! So convinced I bought a pg test and did it this morning I think I am about 8-10dpo more 8 I think and it was bfn, sooooo disappointed but may I have tested too early? Feel really silly now because I don't belive the result anyway.

Silly silly me thinking it's all over now!!

sarah x x x


----------



## Marielou

Deb - I am so, so sorry to hear your news    Such sad news to read this morning  

Sarah - Too early to test for sure!

I'm in a wierd place right now.    I badly want another baby, in fact, I ache for one and always imagined a large family pre-IF.  We're all set to have more tx in a few months .... but .... I just don't want to.    I really, really don't want to.  If it was ttc naturally I think it might be different, but I find I have no intrest on having the injections/EC and another 2ww terrifies me.    This leaves me in a bit of a sticky spot, as I really want another baby, and I'll HAVE to have IVF if we want that.    I've not even rung the clinicyet to tell them BFN on the FET!  I guess I'll do it today and arrange a councelling appt and a chat with the dr. in July after we get back from our holidays.

Marie xxx


----------



## sarahc

Marie - don't be too hasty in your decision, it's so soon following your last teatment that your emotions and feelings are bound to be high. Give yourself those couple of months and see how you feel then. Arrange the counselling and look forward to the summer with Ethan. Gosh big hugs what a decisionx x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Deb, hope you're doing ok.

sarahc, definitely would have been too early to test.  Sounds very promising for you.  I'll be crossing my fingers.

Marielou, know where you're coming from.  It's SO unfair that we have to go through all this to get pregnant isn't it, whereas some get pregnant by accident on a romantic night.  Sounds like a good idea to arrange for a councelling appt and have a follow up appt.  And if you don't want to go through it now, that's not to say that you'll never be ready.  It takes time to get over a BFN and then work yourself up for another.

karin, how are you?

jo, hope you're well and had a good weekend.  Did you celebrate Mother's Day?

I'm in a bit of a tricky situation.  As some of you know, I LOVE the theatre.  Just went a few weeks ago to one musical that I really love as it was closing, but they decided to move it to another theatre and reopen it from mid July to August.  I'm soooo excited about this and would love to go just before EC for a pick me up.  I actually asked my MIL (who is an amazing friend) and we've booked to go end of July.  She knows about what we're going through.  I've become friendly with someone at work and she loves the theatre too and said how she'd love to go to this musical with me.  If we want good seats, we have to book now.  Dh and I are doing this mock cycle now, and if the results are ok, then we're good to go for ivf (please!).  So if I get tickets with the friend from work, there's a chance that I'll have to back out if it ends up falling around EC or ET.  And I'd feel soooo bad doing that.  Do I tell her that there's a chance that I won't be able to go as there are a few days that won't work in July or August but I won't know the day until closer, but I'm still happy to chance it?  Or do I just not say anything?  This is another case how TTC takes over your life and it's hard to plan around it.


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Girlies!

Karin - Sending you lots of hugs!!     

Deb - Sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of hugs too!!      It's good to hear that you are sounding positive.

One of the girlies who sits a couple of desks down from me in work is pg - she's only got a few weeks left & there was another girlie just down from her who went on mat leave the other week. Today I'm told by someone else that they're expecting their 2nd one! I said that we'd like another one, and she says 'well at least you've got your dream'. I mean I know we've got Tobe, and I'm so grateful/blessed for having him, but I so want another baby!!!! I think that people think if you've got one then you'll be happy, end of story! But it's so hard when you want another one & can't. Sorry for the rant, just a bit envious at the moment. Some people have only got to cough & they get pg! [deep breath]
xxxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls 

r4f - why don't you explain the situation and book anyway then you have somethink to look forward too?

well the stick madness continues!! I tested last night bfn, and then this morning before I posted I tested again and nothing showed up I posted and assumed bfn, well about 20-30 mins later I went to the loo and the stick was on the top of the loo and a faint (but you can see it from an arms length away) purple line - same colour as control line, was there although it is very thin (bought a hair line thin) but very visible. It's def not grey in colour as you would expect an evap line to be and I have had in the past and if it is an evap line then I am curious as to why the test last night didn't have one? I can see it any angle/light etc. BUT I only noticed it after the result time which is 10 mins max although I only waited approx 5 mins for a result! All very confusing as to whether it is a postive, I know a line is a line but it's a wary when it's out of the control time it's noticed, am going to keep it anyway and test again Thurs morning which gives any hcg 48hrs to double therefore creating a darker line - will also use the same brand test to keep consistancy. It's a sainsburys test as they measure 25miu so same as a fr. so maybe? who knows wish I hadn't tested now !!!!!!!!!

Gosh what a day have read allsorts online so now going to go to asda and attempt to put it out of mind!! 

Steph - tell me about it my friend coughed 4 times!!!!! keep deep breathing x x x x x x


----------



## Steph_2001

Sarah - Your friend really needs to get some cough medicine!!!! he he      Good luck with the tests!!!  I found that my strongest tests were the ones that I did 1st thing in the morning, I know some say you can do them at any time of day, but I always waited til the morning.

xxxx


----------



## becca

omg sarah......im a def believer a line is a line.................how can a second line appearIF YOU HAVENT HAD A HGC  go girl go......quick nip to asda.

got everything crossed for you.......call me if you need to xx


r4f-hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm do you know what i would do.....go for it.....chances of it being ec day is not a high chance but if a day later you might be up for a cheer up...or in the 2ww its something to take your mind of things......try and carry on as normal (hard i know) i went to a radio 1 concert this weekend and i posted it on the 3rd trimester thread and someone said they went to a concert in a 2ww and it didnt affect it at all.

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## sarahc

did you get ticket to the big wkd becca - how come I live closer and I didn't!! Hum not playing friends now hee hee 

well the line is still there!! Have some lovely symptoms which would indicate pg
very tired - going upstairs is an effort!
insomnia last night
eating toast at 2am!! I was soooo hungry
sore boobies - never get these before af generally
feel like af is going to come ANY nimute
headaches
tingly feet this am which I had with both girls
and a general yuck feeling yesterday morning and on and off today

so maybe it is a postive not like I checked the test 2hrs later only 20mins or so? Or maybe it's all my head because I know I've taken clomid and want it badly? Don't want to test on thurs because scared it will be a neg and then I'll be even more confused? but my job is high risk so need to know by friday before my next day in.
anyways got a weeks worth of shopping to unpack and collect the girls from nursery - may take amy swimming this evening be nice to be just me and her for a few hrs.

love to all x x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sarah - sorry to be a bit of a pesimist (sp) but I always get these lines on my pg tests after about 20 minutes (Its an evaporation line) even when I'm not pregnant.
Try to stay away from the tests if you can hun (says she of the zero paitience  )

Sending you lots of  and hoping the Clomid is working for you and that my misery guts pesimisium is jsut me being a misery guts 

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Steph, I HATE comments like that.  Makes me so angry!!!

sarahc, thanks for the advice. I did end up saying that there's a possibity I won't be able to go, but didn't elaborate. I don't know exactly how hpts work, but would there be a line if it didn't detect something?  Even if it was later than expected?  Sounds promising to me.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.

becca, thanks for your words.  It's so hard to plan around everything..especially when there are so many unknowns.  How are you doing?

Took a chance and ended up getting the tickets.  Hope everythign falls into place with us being able to go ahead with ivf AND let the timing be good that I don't have to back out of either show (both times are 2 weeks apart).


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Evening  

Deb...how are you holding up hun? You know we're all here for you  
Ready...so glad you decided to go ahead and book the tickets. Hopefully everything will go to plan for you  
Sarah...I hope it really is a BFP for you   but I have to agree with Deb, sometimes evaporation lines can appear after about 20 minutes  
Steph...sorry to hear things are tough with the news at work. Sending lots of strength your way  

Hi to Karin, Bec, Tracy, Marie and everyone else. Are you all enjoying that lovely sunshine I've been hearing all about?  

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

The thing thats concerning me somewhat about my feelings regarding IVF is that always before in the past, my way of dealing with it has been to throw myself into planning the next tx - that just isn't there this time.  I badly want to be pregnant and have another baby but I don't want to have IVF.      Lets just say this is putting a huge strain on my marriage at the moment.    I'm also finding it really hard to hear pregnancy/baby news, and even cried in the library last week at a book called 'waiting for baby' aimed at toddlers getting a new baby brother or sister.  

Sarah - It all sounds good   and you do have previous good track record with clomid   

Steph - Comments like that really anger me.  Do people who concieve naturally and easily go about bleating about how grateful they are?!  Clearly, we are grateful and we DO know how lucky we are, but fgs, we're normal human beings with normal feelings and desires, not mutant freaks!    (can you tell I'm hormonal?!)  I hate tha assumption that we have to be glad for the one we have and not want ano0ther.  

r4f - I'd tell your friend the circumstances and warn her you may not be able to make it, but hopefully you will!  It'd be lovely if it fell between EC/ET or just after, give you something 'normal' to look forward to!   

Got our new bathroom being fitted today, as well as doors and windows - eeeek!  - I'm going out for the day with Ethan.  Was meant to be going out with a friend for a baby-free day of shopping, but when I told her I'd have to bring Ethan now because of the work, she said she'd rather not go anymore.    She's not seen Ethan for 2 months now, and I'm beginning to wonder if there is a problem?  She's got a little boy the same age and a 4 week old and I know she's having PND-related issues ...  maybe its just me being too sensitive  

Marie xxx


----------



## becca

good morning everyone,

just logged on to see how sarah is ,
did call you last night mate but no answer left a message though..hope your ok and you have good news 

x


----------



## Mummytoone

Sorry to intrude ladies but

Marie - reading between the lines I know what you are going through. If you ever need a chat please feel free to IM me on here or ********. Just wanted to send you a big big hug, not sure what else to say. xxx

Also

Sarah - logged on as read your post yesterday and very excited to hear your news! Where are you!?

L xx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls

well showed dh and he said it's positive it is def purple in colour but have done a first response this morning and that is negative so am going to take that as the result. I am gutted but ok going to put it out of my mind for the next few days and resist the urge to test till Sat which will be cd28 and 13dpo. Gosh I may have to post them to myself so they don't get here till sat!!!!!!!!

Right jobs to do love to all x x x 

Becca I was watching holby city!!!!! I'll call you later x x x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the absence... had a mad few days in the sunshine!!!   We've been to a BBQ, held a BBQ, played in paddling pools and sandpits it's been lovely.  I'm okay and back taking the clomid for what it's worth.  Feeling like I can't be bothered this month but will give it a shot so I can say to cons that I've tried hard.  Also managed to lose a stone and hopefully more before next appointment so he can see that I've giving it  good effort and hopefully will do something new to help.  

Will read back (   ) and do personals later.

 for Marie.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marie  Only you know what is right for you. Take some time and don't feel you have to rush any decisions.

Karin  for this month

Sarah - Still have my  that *on your test day*  you will get a BFP 

 to everyone else

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Jo, thanks for your words.  Hope all is well with you.

Marie, totally understand your feelings with trying again.  Oh my gosh, I would have teared up for sure as well with the 'waiitng for baby' book.  It's so hard isn't it?  I was always soooo sad after our BFNs and dh would just brush it off and continue on as normal with a smile on his face (and heart) the next day.  As with you, it put a real strain on our marriage and we're actually going to counselling now.  It's helping as even though we deal with it completely differently, we're learning how each other thinks and copes.  Even though we don't understand how each other can think they way we do, we're more sensitive to it.  Thanks for your words about the play.  I've actually only just met her and we're barely telling anyone so don't want to tell her the reason (although she's studying to be a midwife so would understand).  Yes...the night before ET would be fantastic (as long as I'm not too sore).  Hmmm...strange about your friend.  Sounds like she is maybe having a rough time and needs some adult time.

sarah, this time is so hard isn't it?  Def try and put the hpts away.  It can cause unnecessary upset.

karin, I've been thinking of you.  Sounds like you've had a lovely few days. It's worth trying one more time and then as you said, if this month isn't it either, then your consultant can take the next step.  That's fantastic about the weight loss.  Not easy to do at all.

Just found out that my BIL and wife had thier baby this morning (they had a scheduled c-section on Friday but guess the little guy came a bit early).  At the moment, feeling very happy for them, and for my inlaws who have another grandson.  But know as time goes on and I keep hearing of the baby, and more so, seeing the baby with his older brother, it's going to be really hard.   Just hope I don't break into tears when I see the two siblings together for the first time. (Dh was actually sensitive and commented that he knows that the news is difficult)

PS - Absolutely no signs that AF is coming.  Just want it to come so can go ahead with the hormone meds for the mock cycle.


----------



## Steph_2001

r4f - Sending you lots of positive vibes!!!       My cousin's wife had a baby on Monday (by c-section) and my uncle is over the moon coz now they've got a boy & a girl.  On one hand I'm really happy for them, but on the other hand I pray/wish/dream it was us!  It'll happen!  I can feel it in my water! (either that or I've eaten something dodgy!    he he )

xxx


----------



## KW33

Where is everyone today?!?!    

xxx


----------



## tams

Hi all
Well thats another week at work finished thank goodness so back for a chat.  Its so nice to have somewhere to come and know that people know *exactly* what its like!  
I've stopped taking the mini-pill again this week (god knows why I bothered but there you go) and am waiting to see if I think I'm ovulating again.  Like I said before I'm still BF my LO before he goes to sleep and during the night so it will be interesting to see whether this is still stopping everything.  Fingers crossed its not as he's a bit of an addict and I'd rather he just weaned himself as he gets a bit older!

Karin - was so sorry to hear AF arrived, I had my fingers crossed for you big time.  Hopefully this month will be the one?

Debs - so sorry to hear your news as well.  Just hope that it's not long before you're back in the same position again.

Marie - I can completely understand your feelings, it must be so hard.  Do you think if your friend has PND she is feeling bad because she knows what you're going through and is not feeling over the moon about her new baby?  My sister had mild PND and it was pretty awful.

Sarah - lots of good vibes re the tests - god they can be awful adictive things can't they?

Ready - Seems weird to be wishing AF on someone but hope it hurries up soon!  And good luck meeting the new baby.

Lots of love
Tams xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hello ladies

Tams - good luck, hoping those eggies start popping again really soon

Karin - sounds like you've had a good few days in the sun.  Well done on losing the weight.  Fingers crossed for this cycle   

R4F - really hope that AF comes soon so you can get started, it's awful waiting for the off isn't it

Deb - hope you're doing ok  

Marie - oh its just not fair is it?  I know where you're coming from and I think I'll be the same if this frozen cycle doesn't work.  I think Deb is right, take some time to think

Sarah - fingers crossed for Sat, hope you get a definite answer   

Hi to everyone else


Start OPKs tomorrow, but not really expecting to surge until beginning next week.  Already stressing about how I'll manage to sneak out of work and nip to glasgow and back (3 hour round trip) for bloods without anyone noticing     Really wanted to do this cycle without having to tell them, but I'm pretty sure they'll guess straight away  

Right am off to spend a little quality time with DH - just don't see him much these days  

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's been so quiet here the past couple days.

Steph, it's two sided being happy for the new birth and being sad at the same time isn't it?

Karin, I was asking the same question (i.e. wondering where everyone went);

tams, we all understand over here.  Hope you don't need to wait too long to see the ovulation line.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  We'll probably see him this weekend so I'll let you know how it goes.

Bec, thanks for the wishes.  THe wait is soo hard, and we've waited so long it's not fair to be further delayed.  Can you just say that you're going through somehting medical and will have regular appointments?

Tonight is Evan's first night in a real bed.  Luckily he was really excited for it so we're hoping the transition goes smoothly.  It'll be interesting once he realizes that he can get out of it on his own.  I was such an emotional mommy taking pictures of him in his crib for the last time last night, and then tonight of him in his big bed for the first time.

On the other side, am feelign down hearing of the baby.  It's not even so much hearing about the newborn that's hard but hearing about how his big brother is acting with the change.  I just don't want to hear it...cause all I can think of is Evan who may never have that...missing that special relationship.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

What awful weather after the last week or so. Temperature is down 10 degrees and it's raining!!!  I'm starting the OPKs again today but feeling nothing really but dread for this cycle.

*Ready*    I missed the post about the baby arriving. It must be so hard for you. And I totally understand how sad you are to hear how the sibling is reacting. I have the same feelings that one day Emma is going to ask for a brother or sister and I wont be able to give her that.  But how lovely to hear that Evan is in his "big boy" bed. How did the first night go? So many bittersweet moment.  When are you expecting AF?

*Bec* Good luck with this cycle and hope the work situation doesn't cause you too much stress. 

*Tams* Hope that you ovulate soon. 

Big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, I'll be thinking of you sending you lots of positive vibes for this month.  It could surprise you.  Thanks for your words and good to know that others understand and don't think I'm not a horrible person (cause on the one side, I truly am happy for them, but on the other side, it's hard).  Last time I took provera, AF came 2 days after I stopped.  But there's not even a hint that it's on its way, and I don't know how it's affected since I've been in menopause for 3 months.  Evan did great in his bed.  He slept ontop of the sheets, but did use the pillow (and didn't shift positions).  He was so proud of himself in the morning too (as were dh and I of him).  Hope the sun comes out for you.

sarah, how are you?  Sending you positive vibes for tomorrow.

Last night a friend called and I told dh that I didn't want to take the phone because I didn't want to hear congrats and baby talk about dh's new nephew (and I guess mine).  I did take the phone though and aside from 'congrats' we didn't talk about it...and felt better talking to her as we shared some laughs.  Just finding it hard hearing about the baby when we're in limbo with the mock cycle until i get AF.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Lovelies 

So much news to catch up on.....

*Marie*...hunni I really understand the turmoil you're going through right now. My honest advice would be to delay going for tx again until you feel differently. From my own experience, I feel so much calmer and at peace about things now that I've decided to take the summer (or maybe longer?) off. But whatever you decide to do, I hope you feel better about things soon 

*Ready*...so sorry that the baby/sibling news is upsettting you.  But try and stay positive that this mock cycle will go to plan and you'll be trying again soon for a little brother or sister for Evan.  So, wowee, your little boy's in a big bed now?!?! Had to chuckle at you taking photos- I'm just the same!  How did his first night go?

*Karin*...boo-hiss to the bad weather!  Typical UK summer eh? Lasts all of a week!  Hopefully it'll brighten up again soon. I can understand you dreading this next cycle, as you've really been put through the mill the last few months, but don't give up hope....I haven't!  

*Bec* ....hope you see a surge sooner rather than later. Can't you make up a dentist appt or something to tell people at work? 

*Tams*...yes, we do all understand each other, and like you say it's so nice to be pat of a group like that. Hope that you see signs of ovulation soon  

*Steph* ...love your positive attitude...I agree, it WILL happen!! 

*Deb* ...how are things hun? Thinking of you 

*Sarah* ...good luck for re-testing tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you x  

Not much happening here, although I am trying to ignore the fact that I _think_ I may be ovulating. But I'm not going to do an OPK or have BMS as I am still firm in my decision to not TTC naturally. I don't want the worry of miscarrying again (and although I know that's still a possibility with FET, in my mind, my chances are much better) and I'm having a whale of a time with Lola. I just know it was the right thing for us to put it on the backburner for a while, and I really am enjoying life at the mo. After saying all that though, I hope no-one is upset about me sticking around on this thread, cos I suppose I don't officially belong here any more... 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oo Ready, our posts crossed!

Well done Evan on his 1st night inhis big bed! What a clever boy! 

And here's an AF dance just for you........

[fly]                            [/fly]


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, thanks so much for the AF dance.  Oh, and absolutely!  Please DO stick around!!!  I've been inbetween cycles (with testing) since our last BFN in Oct and haven't left.  Personally I love talking to you (and I'm pretty sure that everyonen else says the same  ).  My heart breaks for you with what you went through, and it's wonderful to hear that you're just enjoying life and your time with Lola and your family. And whenever you decide to go for that FET, we'll all be here for you.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh Ready, your kind words made me cry!   Thank you hun, that's so sweet and means such a lot


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Well Done Evan - Woo hoo!!! 

Jo - I think if our fears are confirmed on Tesday we will just chill and relax for the summer. This last week has been horrid and I'm loving Amy so much at the moment I want to enjoy some family time with her whilst I can. 

 to everyone else. Am stuck in the office with a sunken heart. What happened to the lovely weather? (Jo I want to be in Turkey with all that sun and gorgeous sand!) 

Well nose back to FF... er oops... the grindstone 

Deb


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Don't you DARE go anywhere!!!!   I second every word of Ready4... we love talking to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Deb* I'm sorry that you are going through this.  Shall we both head off to Jo's with the girls?!?!?!?  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo - when should we pack our bags? One week or two??


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Next flight leaves tomorrow morning girls...I'll be at the airport to meet you, unless you tell me otherwise!   BTW, it's a one-way flight, hope that won't cause any problems?!


----------



## sarahc

One way flight sounds fab  I'll do them on my staff travel for us all! 

Debs - what a horrid week you've had - chilling for the summer sounds good to me  

well I did a test tonight a first response and it was a   
I have af pains tonight quite strong like it's about to show any minute and even though I know it is a neg I am trying to convince myself that it was neg because I didn't use the first wee but did it mid afternoon   Yet I know that both my positives I got in the evening so I am being stupid
I am angry more than anything   feel so stupid for thinking it would work and for putting my family through a month of nonsense. I am also devastated that that is it, def no more for us and it saddens me to think I will never fullfill my dream of three children. altho I know how lucky we are to have the two we have. (it never takes away that longing tho)

well that's my self pity over i have 2 beautiful daughters who I am grateful for every moment with and a lovely dh (altho I want to pick a fight with him right now but I know that's just because of this  )

off to have a BIG bar of choccy and put the next plan into action - enjoy the summer   

Hopefully I can stay here for a while posting don't feel ready to move on just yet x x x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Jo/Karin/Deb...are boys allowed?  Cause Evan and I will come!

sarah, I am so sorry for your result.  TTC is such a rollerocaster of hope and then more ups and downs.  I'll still pray for you that it's still early.  It's not fair how ti comes easily to others is it?  Same words go to you as Jo...of course you can stay here and hope that you do.  Big hugs.


----------



## KW33

Hmmm.. what do you think ladies?!?!?!  Of course Evan can come... the girls need an "older" man to look after them!!! 

*Sarah* I'm so sorry for your BFN but don't give up just yet. Like ready says it might be too early.  Definitely stay... we don't want you to go anywhere. 

xxx


----------



## sarahc

thanks girls feel a bit better already - may be too early but I doubt it very much shall I retest in the morning or leave a few days - desperate to test in the morning lol!!

Feel better already as just had some news from work I have been part of a buy out by a big orange airline and our cabin crew contracts are different so they want us off them pronto!! Well the sentence that cheered me up was 'we have agreed a transitional payment' wow think this means they are going to buy us out of our contracts!! How much I don't know but hoping enough for new stairs carpet, dh learn to drive and open myself an isa, oh and a trip to lakeside for some cheering up!! Have no debt other than mortgage or car so don't need it for anything other than me!!!!!!

x x x x x x


----------



## becca

hey sarah , im so sorry on your result, you know im here if you need a chat...look forward to seeing you in the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sarah - Liking the sound of that 'payment' 

Where has the sunshine gone?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL...lots happening in the real world. Sadly 2 close friends have had miscarriages and anothers little boy has been diagnosed with Downs. I've been all over the place trying to support them and feeling guilty about being pregnant.

I've been thinking of you all and reading up on your news.

Catch up properly soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Karin, thanks for letting Evan in the girl weekend. Like your comment about needing an older man.  

sarah, how are you doing hun?  Sounds like the buyout is a really good thing for you. That's great news.  Hope you're doing ok.

Edna, wonderful to hear from you.  I'm so sorry for the sad news around you.  That's just awful.  Try and not feel guilty for your pregnancy. as it doesn't change their situation.  

Feel like there's lots to say from my end (but at the same time, nothing to say).  I'm getting so frustrated that AF is still not here.  It's just so unfair as we've waited so long to start the mock cycle that it's delayed until AF.   What if it doesn't come at all if the provera wasn't enough for me (since I have issues ovulating on my own)?  The affects of the menopuase meds only last so long so a delay isn't good.  I'll be so angry if by the time we're raeady for ivf, I'll have to go back on the menopuase meds since the endo will have returned.

I"ve been really down this weekend (with BIL's new baby) and so dh took me to the computer and showed me a 'surprise' that he had in mind.  Our anniversary is end of June and so he wanted to take me to NY (I LOVE theatre and NY).  But I told him that we cannot book anything in case our mock cycle is delayed, and the biopsy falls right when we would have been away.  He said "we can then delay the mock cycle".  He just doesn't care if I have to go back into menopuase meds for 3 months...and haven't we waited long enough?

Today we looked at an open house in the area (we're looking at upgrading so have been looking for the fun of it).  I really don't want to make decisions until we know what's happening BUT we saw this house that we LOVE.  It's has pros and cons, but it kind of feels right if that makes any sense.  But one of the cons is...if this never works for us and we remain as a family of 3, then it's really more than we need (upstairs has 4 bedrooms plus open office area).  (It'll be perfect if we have 1 or even 2 more).  Other thing is with the timing of moving, it could end up falling right when we're doing ivf..which will be the worst timing.

I've really been just so down snapping at dh.  Finding it so hard with the baby in the family.  And tomorrow we're going to see the baby (with his older brother).  Just hope i can stay strong and don't burst into tears.

Sorry for the long 'me' post...and I know you girls are the only ones that understand.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh Ready hun  Cuddle in sweetie, you sound so down  It's always the way with AF isn't it? Never coming when you want it to  Have you phoned your cons and told them? Maybe there's something they can suggest to speed it up a little 

As for the trip to NY and the new house....well, my advice would be to go ahead and live your life, regardless of what might or might not happen with tx. You've already been in limbo for so long, and it's not a nice place to be. If the NY trip and tx _does_ end up clashing, could you reschedule the trip without losing out too much financially? And as for the house, if it feels right, then I'd say go for it.

I know it's easy for me to 'say' these things, and it's just my point of view. I do understand the turmoil you must be going through about everything, but I just think it's important to try and enjoy life as much as possible, and not let TTC control everything.

Our poor DHs always end up at the brunt of all our emotions, just remember to give him a kiss and a cuddle in between snapping at him, and I'm sure he'll understand. When you see the new baby tomorrow, give yourself a little mantra to chant, something along the lines of _'This baby is a blessing, and our family will be blessed with a new arrival too.'_ Keep believeing that it will happen for you, and hopeflly it'll help you to cope. Thinking of you 

Edna...how lovely to see you hun. Hope you're feeling ok as your pregnancy progresses. I'm so sorry to hear of the sad news around you right now, but like Ready said, you musn't feel guilty. It sounds to me like you're being a wonderful friend. 

Sarah...glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better  Ooo, so you work in the travel industry then? I reckon I should too with all the air miles I clock up! 

Deb...Will be thinking of you tomorrow   I understand exactly what youre saying about enjoying Amy so much right now. It's a lovely age, and like you, deciding to put off TTC again until after the summer is the best thing for us right now. 

Karin...are you busy organising our hopefuls meet?  I think I'm the most central for everyone, and it looks like Sarah can get you all some cheap flights! 

It's soooo hot here now. I'm glad Lola has her naps in the afternoon now, as it's too hot to go out already. God help us come August! I started a new moms and tots group, and it was our 1st session today. There's nothing like it in our area, and it went really well. Looking forward to next week's already!

Hi to everyone else, 
Love Jo xx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls sorry no personals hannah asleep in car so rushing to get some stuff done while she naps.

Still haven't tested scared stiff of a bfn altho I am now cd31 and 14dpo! Really should I know got a few symptoms but lets be honest we can look for those if we want too.
May test tommorrow or later not sure.
Dh agreedto more clomid so if a bfn will be seeing gp for a refferel really pleased he has agreed.

right sorry again chat later maybe I'll have some good news - oh do you reckon I have to use first wee of day now I am so far in my cycle will a later one like this afternoon if I feel like do? May not just asking lol x x x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Sarah...an afternoon one will probably be ok. If I was you, I'd try not to drink too much and hold off going to the loo for at least 3 hours before you test, that way it should be strong enough to detect the HCG.   for you


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Hope you had an okay weekend despite the much colder weather!!!

*Sarah* I agree with Jo. Don't drink too much and hold off going for a wee for a few hours and it should be fine. I did that when I tested with Emma at about 7pm and it showed +. But also really pleased for you that DH is happy with you having more clomid. 

*Jo* Now that would be one fantastic FF meet wouldn't it?!?!?! 

*Ready4* Awww you poor thing.    This is a really hard thing for you to cope with and please remember that we are always here to listen and send a hug.  Tomorrow when you go visiting just remember that are doing everything in your power to make this happen for you, DH and Evan. You are a kind, caring person and a wonderful mother and I believe it WILL happen for you.  PM me anytime.

*Edna* Lovely to hear from you but so sorry to hear the sad news around you.  How is the gorgeous Evelyn?

Hi to everyone else.

We are cd 10 or so and BMS has begun, just keep telling myself that I can see the cons next month.  On the happy side my daughter is a fully fledged walker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  After literally months of cruising and taking a few steps, this weekend she is toddling everywhere. 

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Well done on the walking - that's brilliant such a milestone.

Thanks girls - with both my girls I tested in the evening so may do tonight altho I know have af type ache for first time since fri - maybe it really is a neg - but feeling sicky!!!! O well I may be back later hee hee x x x x


----------



## KW33

Sarah!!!! Will be checking to see what happens!!!  

xxx


----------



## sarahc

bought the test!!!! I know I won't be -able to resist I am going to have a wee now then hold out with liquid and going for another till about 8ish after girls in bed - will be torture as I have such a weak bladder at the best of times never mind when I'm trying not to go!! 

If bfn I can make my dr app for tom for referal and got my meeting about my payout first thing so plenty to keep me from being down about it - plus the sun is shining always helps x x x x x


----------



## becca

have got everything crossed sarah 

xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Sarah

...and a special  to Emma on becoming a fully fledged toddler!  I reckon you've got one very proud mummy there!


----------



## Mummytoone

Hey Sarah, I keep logging on to check on you  

Keeping my fingers crossed for you

L xxx


----------



## sarahc

still haven't tested sorry lou!! I will tonight I think am busting for a wee and only held 2 1/2 hrs but had nothing to drink! Will try and hold to 8pm and beyond if I can. Gonna nip to tesco take my mind off it lol


----------



## becca

just logged on again sarah, nipping out now , tex me please xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Sarah*, best of luck for your test...everything crossed for you.

*Karin*, Woohoo Emmas a toddler no stopping her now...you must be really pleased its a huge milestone. Evelyn is doing OK. We're trying potty training at present very stressfull as she hates being wet and / or dirty (such a princess) not a good combination. Today we had a very tearful girl telling us that she didn't want to be a big girl and could she have a nappy. Oh well I'm sure we'll get there.

*Ready4*, I'm with *Jo*you can't keep putting your life on hold whilst you do txt, or you'll have lots more to regret. There are always ways to overcome problems and I know you have good support from family who would help you. I hope tomorrow goes well. It will be hard but I'm sure you'll be OK after all he is your nephew.

*Jo*, really envious of your weather send some over here please. Glad your mums and tots group went well. Its so useful to have that network isn't it.

*Becca*, hope all is well with you.

I know what you are saying about feeling guilty. I find it hard to see good people suffering and I wonder why we've been lucky. Don't get me wrong I'm delighted that we're pregnant its just been a tough few weeks. I also have to say that my friends have been lovely and so pleased about my pregnancy too.

Right must go dinner is ready, catch up with you soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## sarahc

ok though, sort out work stuff, enjoy summer, loose weight and get that referal. Been through my tears on Saturday kinda knew what the result would be just feel a bit flat tonight. A bar of choccy will change that  

x x x x x


----------



## KW33

*Sarah*    Sorry hun.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

So so sorry, Sarah


----------



## Macmillan

Sarah - so sorry    but like your PMA  

Karin - well done Emma on the walking  

Edna - don't feel guilty   sorry your friends are having a hard time

R4F - hope tomorrow's visit is ok  


Had to go back to clinic today for more bloods but they say I haven't had LH surge yet    must have been a false OPK + on Sunday    Don't know what's going on, the waiting and uncertainty is so hard.  Got to go again on wednesday for more bloods, so looks like ET won't be until at least the weekend now.  Have taken next week off work as holiday so at least that removes some of the stress.  Just wish didn't have to go through all this  

Bec x


----------



## becca

so sorry sarah, call me if you need a chat.

see you next week x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sarah, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big hugs.

Jo, thanks for your kind words.  Haven't called the clinic yet but will tomorrow or Wed (wed is easier since I work from home so easier to talk).  Have a feeling they'll say 'well you  just need to wait'.  You're right in that our whole year last year was in limbo.  I'd just hate to schedule a trip though and after all this waiting, have to wait more to continue the mock cycle because the biopsy falls right when we'd be away.  And the stress of moving won't be good either.  I did at least not put my life on hold completely as I have about 5 different theatre tickets booked between July and Oct..any of which could be cancelled because of our tx (and a couple are with friends who don't know of our tx).  Thanks again for your support...you really help.  Wow, so it's really that hot there now (it feels like fall here now).  The mom's group sounds lovely!  And it's wonderful how you both have somethign to look forward too.  Btw, have you picked a job from all those offers?

Karin, thanks for the hug and the wonderful support.  What sweet words you said as well.  Thanks.  I hope you're right in that it will happen.  Wow, great news with Evelyn's walking!     It's such a moment when they walk on their own for the first time isn't it?   Very impressed to as Evan didn't even CRAWL until 13 months never mind about walking.  Good for her!  So cute too how they wobble, isn't it?

Edna, let me know if you have any potty training tips. (Evan refuses to use the potty).  It'll actually probably help you that she hates being wet or dirty.  Thank you as well for your words.  You sound like you ahve great friends (for being so supportive for you) and you're a great friend to them.  It's easier said than done, but don't feel guilty about being pregnant (and after all, it did not come easy to you)..and then really all you can do for them is just be supportive and an ear to them.  

Bec, must be very frustring for you waiting for the transfer and tryign to book your holiday around it.  Can you rescheudle your holiday to a week later?

Today we saw BIL and wife's baby (and the older brother was there who is 1.5 years).  I managed to get some strength.  Didn't hold him though as I didn't know how it would feel (plus it's been a couple years since Evan was that young and so didn't remember how to).  Did start to tear up when i saw dh hold him (wondering if he'll ever be holding his newborn again) so just walked out of the room at that point (which was fine since everyone else was in the other room so I just joined them).

I posted on a question about how long it's taken others to get AF after being on the menopause meds and someone said up to 7 months! (and there were other long answers).  Really really want AF now so we can get moving and the endo doesn't return by the time we're ready for ivf.


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Girlies!

Where'd the hot weather go?!

I'm fed up.  AF turned up last week   and then a chappy in work told me that his daughter is expecting no.2! (we had our baby's around the same time) - it was a kinda gritted teeth 'oh congratulations!'  

Was talking to dh the other night & I said 'trying for a baby is different for the 2 of us isn't it?'  Every time I see/hear about someone being pg I feel down about it, but for him it doesn't bother him - he agreed.  He knows it's hard for me - he's so lovely about it.

Sarah - Sending you lots of hugs!    

Hello to everyone!

xxxx

PS - sorry for the rant/moan


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Well we've just had to go to the pub (for lunch!)

The scan showed a sac, a yolk sac and a small embryo WITH A HEARTBEAT!!!!
Basically all is as it should be but my dates have been put back a week. Not overly suprising as I'm a bit erratic with ovulation but needless to say we are cautiously overjoyed! 

Thanks to all for your support 

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Deb, oh my gosh, what a rollercoaster you've been through!  Wonderful news that everythign is ok after all.  You must be so happy.


----------



## Steph_2001

Deb - OMG!!!! That's huge news!!!  Congratulations!!!

        

You've really cheered me up!  Nice one!  Take it easy!

xxx


----------



## KW33

Oh *Deb* I'm so pleased for you all.  

xxx


----------



## becca

omg was gob smacked seeing your post, esp seeing your profile ( but noticed you changed it )

you really take it easy now ........ keep us posted x


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

*Sarah*, so sorry to read that it didn't work out this month. Great PMA, it will happen for you.

*Deb*, just seen your news...HUGE CONGRATS. You've certainly been through the mill and I'm so pleased that everything seems to be working out. Got everything crossed for you. Lovely new picture of Amy.

*Steph*, hugs from me, IF sucks big time and hearing about others happy news can be hard.

*Ready4*, I'm not sure I'm the person to ask re potty training we're thinking of taking a couple of steps back as Evelyn has been getting so upset and I hate seeing her like that. Shes still small so might try again in a month. I'm hoping AF arrives soon and you don't have to postpone. Well done with your nephew must have been hard but family is important.

*Bec*, its not easy an easy process is it? Sorry you're having such a stressful time. I was told to leave OPKs alone as they are unreliable my clinic only rely on scans but the constant toing and froing to the clinic is tough particularly arranging childcare. Hoping tomorrow gives you some better news.

I'm feeling more cheerful today. My friends little boy had a heart scan today and thank god he doesn't seem to have the health problems sometimes associated with Downs. I also saw my midwife and had a good chat with her. All is looking good.

Right must leave this here, speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## sarahc

Hi

Deb - posted elsewhere but that is amazing news.

think af is starting today and have to spend tom with my friend and her newborn baby - her 4th! It's going to be hard.
meeting at work was awful basically they want to cut my pay by 1500 per yr, make my working conditions worse, not guarantee I can stay part-time and they expect me to be happy to do this for a sum of £600? And of course they assume this is a fab deal because we have been given a uniform for free (er we have to have this) and we will all be working under the same conditions - yeah ok whatever. I am not a teenager and I know when I am being stitched up. they reckon we ill make our money up with other things but I don't think so.

wow rant over sorry no personals again off to bed lot to digest today like the subject of redundancy and the fact I love my job - it's been a hard week, dh off next week and am ready for some chill time we need it x x x


----------



## Caz

Evening ladies, may I cautiously join you? 

Having debated, ummed and ahhed and finally browbeaten my DH into the idea I think I am just about ready to jump BACK on the rollercoaster again. Never thought I would say this and have been a regular lurker in here for...oh about a year (  ) but DH has finally agreed to give it a go. We are not having any more tx as I simply cannot face that. However, we are going to try the old fashioned way for a bit - in part the decision for me to give it a whirl made by the fact so many of my tri buddies and birth club buddies are now expecting no. 2 and so many have done it naturally after tx. Debs, yes that does include you so you can only imagine how utterly overjoyed I am to read your happy news here today.
Soo, I have set a 12 month goal to really give it a boost and, I am afraid to say but I think I may have missed the boat already as I think the old problems are back again already  but I am going to try and convince my GP to give clomid and met a go if I can. Can GPs prescribe it? I guess I will find out soon enough. If after then I am not pg...well, we have Benjamin and he's gorgeous so I can't complain. I feel a bit of a newbie all over and can barely remember all the old ttc tricks I used to do...pillow under the bum, opks, sexy undies at the LH surge... oh blimey what am I doing!  


Debs, Many congratulations on your lovely result hun    I am really over the moon for you.

Sarah  I was praying for a BFP for you yesterday and sorry to see it wasn't to be. I hope the old AF hurries up and gets on with it so you can move on to next month  Yes, I agree your company sound like they are pulling a fast one  Have you thought about asking for access to the Work Issues board here? Maybe someone there can advise on what rights you might have? 

Sorry I don't know everyone yet (a few familiar names though) so apologies for no personals but I am sure I will catch up with your all soon enough.

Loads of luck and babydust for all    

C~x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Caz - GP's prescribe Clomid, that's where I got mine from when we tried it.  I asked DH the other day how long  we ttc naturally without anything & when do we try clomid again.  A bit nervous about the stuff really but if we need it we need it.  good luck!!!

Sarah - sorry your work is being a pain, I know it's the last thing you need at the moment - sending you lots of hugs        

xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sarah  you could certainly do without the stress hun....

Edna - so pleased to hear about your friends little boy and his heart scan.  for them

Caz - Hiya buddy!!! Welcome to the roller coaster again 

 to everyone else

Am stuck at work and in death by powerpoint mode all day 
Deb


----------



## ready4Family

HI all,

Steph, men are sooooo different in their thoughts of all of this.  My dh is so indifferent as well, and I just don't get how he can put it to the back of his mind and not care.

Edna, glad you're feeling better.  Good news about your friend's baby.  I'm sure it breaks your heart though as we just want a healthy baby. No need to push the potty training if they're not ready.  It's so hard isn't it?  Evan is sooo stubborn he refuses to sit on the potty now.  

sarah, hope today goes ok for you with your friend's newborn.  We had a ceremony for my new nephew today (their 2nd) and felt like cyring thinking wondering if we'll ever be in their situation.  Oh no..so sorry about work.  Thought the changes were going to be for the good.  Hate it when people think they can trick you and you won't notice.

Caz, welcome.  Nice that both you and dh are ready to try again.  That would be great if it happned natrually for you.  Looking forward to get to know you and hope it'll happen quicly for you.


I called the clinic today to tell them that AF still isnt here.  THe receptionist pulled up my file and said to give it a couple more weeks as it's only about now it should be coming.  My stomach does feel a bit funny but I think it's my stomach acting up (since it's sensitive to food) as oppose to menstrual cramps.  If it comes in the next two weeks then dh can still go away for our anniversary end of June, but if any later, then the trip won't work as we can't chance being away when they need to do the biopsy.

Had a ceremony for new nephew this morning (BIL's son).  It was hard, but I pulled through.  I did have to hold him though as the immeidate family 'passed the baby' along until he got to his mom and dad at the front.  On the good side, it was nice showing Evan off to family / in laws friends that rarely see him.  Was so glad I didn't get asked 'so when are you having another?'


----------



## Macmillan

Deb - fantastic news    I'm so pleased for you

R4F - hoping you're feeling more positive after your call to clinic today   

Caz - welcome back to the TTC-rollercoaster -   that it happens naturally


Been back to clinic again today (cd15) for more bloods, but still not surged   so got to go again on Friday.  Fingers crossed for then.  Getting expensive again with all these trips - 145 mile round trip to clinic each time (and diesel costing a fortune), now £150 for a locum to cover me at work on Friday morning, and £495 for the FET.  What with just going part-time and nursery fees, am feeling the pinch a bit this month now!  Going to have to start saving really hard if this doesn't work and we end up having to do another fresh cycle.

Bec  x


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

*Bec*, you certainly have some bills to cover this month don't you? Must be hard to juggle and I certainly don't envy you your trip to the clinic. Hoping that you have your surge on Friday and can get moving to the next stage.

*Ready4*, glad your clinic weren't too negative, hoping your AF turns up really soon, so you can do your cycle AND have your anniversary trip. Glad the ceremony for your nephew went well and your family had the tact not to pester you with annoying questions.

*Deb*, poor you death by powerrpoint still an opportunity to catch up on your Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z Z.

*Steph*, I don't think Clomid is great but can it really be worse than IVF drugs (and I know nothing as I haven't taken it). Still if your GP will prescribe it got to be worth a shot.

*Caz*, welcome to the thread...hoping that your plan to get no 2 works.

*Sarah*, sorry that you had such a rotton day. Certainly doesn't sound like a good deal you're being offered. I know you say you love your job but there comes a point...

OK better leave this here, catch up soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Steph - I certainly found clomid worse than the IVF drugs - NEVER EVER again!!!! 

Edna - Yep powerpoint was very dreamy..er.. informative 

Bec - blimey your bank manager will love you 

Well off to bedybyes for me.
Night all
Deb


----------



## Caz

Hello ladies  thank you for makign me welcome. My seat here is nice and comfy! 

Steph, thanks for that. I know GPs can prescribe metformin too as my dad's does (for his diabetes) so now I just need to convince mine that it may be a great idea for me to try clomid and met. Not looking forward to the idea of clomid again. My DH said he needed a suit of armour when I last was on it because I was such a *****. 

One again I apologise for not doing proper personals - no excuse except mod duties tying up my time on here. I will next time I promise. You seem like such a lovely bunch. 

C~x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Caz - I only had a couple of goes on Clomid, but OMG what a nightmare!!!  Hot flushes, mood swings, etc! he he  On the time my gp increased the dose I ended up taking the week off sick from work coz I wanted to put my line manager's head thru the wall!!!     I really found that it really exagerates the way you feel, if you feel ok then you're great! But if you feel slightly wound up then you feel like causing wwIII!! he he  I think we'll keep going naturally for a while & then see what happens.

Bec - Sorry it's costing you lots of ££££££ - I know it's so hard to look after money these days!  Sending you lots of                    

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hey everyone,

Just a quickie. We are having a busy few days (and weekend) visiting everyone so no time for personals. Hope everyone is okay and welcome to *Caz*  I got clomid from my cons and met from my gp but my gp said she could prescribe clomid just that I was seeing cons anyway. Also that they (GP's) are being told to do tracking with the clomid which I found useful so you could mention that too. Good luck.

Take care all.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Lovelies 

Sorry for being MIA the past day or two, but the lovely *Karin* sent out a search party for me and here I am! 
*Deb*....Wow! Wow! Wow!  What an amazing turn around for you!!!! You must be on 
*Caz*...Hurray! So good to see you here sweetie!  Sorry to contradict what a lot of the others said, but I found the Clomid suited me fine. No obvious side-effects and had me ovulating which I was pretty impressed with, considering my track record. Hope it works out for you too 
*Bec*...Doesn't it make you  the mounting costs of tx? Praying for a surge (and a lottery win!  ) for you 
*Edna* ...good to hear that your friends little one has escaped the more serious medical conditions. It must still be really hard though  Great news that all is well with your pregnancy 
*Ready*....Really hope AF shows up in the next 2 weeks so that you can go ahead with your anniversary plans.  Well done for getting through the ceremony...it must have been tough  Thanks for asking about the jobs...I've taken on the Saturday English Club, turned down two of them, and am still considering the restaurant marketing, although it looks like I might not have time to devote to it, as already I'm running out of hours in the day...and that's with working only 3 mornings! 
*Sarah*...what a cr4p situation with your job! And to think that you were hoping for so much more  Have you got any comeback with them? Surely they can't expect you to accept that? 
 to everyone else. Hope you and your bubs are all well.

Been hectic here the past few days. My moms and tots group went well, although Lola didn't really interact too much with the other children, but hopefully she will in time. The moms looked at me like I was mad when I suggested getting into a circle for a singsong at the end, but we did it and they ended up loving it! 

Had friends over for dinner on Tuesday. I was working in the morning, and Lola normally sleeps for 3+ hours in the afternoon, but oh no, on the day when I've got to cook and clean, she decides to nap for 40 minutes!!!  Don't know what was up with her, as she was then clingy and moany for the rest of the day, so I had to get everything ready with her stuck to my hip. Needless to say, the house and food were fine, but by the time the guests arrived I looked like I'd been dragged through a bush backwards! 

Take care
Love Jo xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Can i join you all again, i started taking Clomid almost 2 weeks ago and im about to OV i think, i joined last year but would get a bit   when AF arrived every month so we took a wee break and are now TTC again, i have 6 months worth from my GP, not really expecting it to do anything but its worth a go, i recognise a few names from different threads, if the clomid doesnt work then it will probably be back to TX as we so want a wee brother or sister for our DD.


xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Bec, it's unfair how much this all costs isn't it?  And like you said, it isn't always the direct cost of the meds and procedure.  At my last clinic, it cost me $15 each time I went for parking!  Try and not think of doing a fresh cycle. This FET will work! Good luck tomorrow.

Edna, thanks.  Really hope things work out and the mock cycle starts soon (i.e. with AF) and dh and I can get away.  Can't belive you're 4 months already. 

Caz, the meds have crazy affects on us don't they?  

Karin, good to keep busy.  Hope things are going well with you.  Have a good weekend seeing everyone.

Jo, glad Karin had you found.   Thanks for the note about AF.  That's so amazing that you had so many offers to choose from so you could pick what suits your schedule and desires.  Congrats on the Saturday job then.  (If I remember correctly, that one was half day?).  It's good to have variety too with your other morning job and this one.  Don't worry about Lola not interacting yet.  She's still young and at that age, i remember Evan and other kids would play in parallel and not together.  It'll come as she gets older.  Glad that you managed to get eerything done dispite Lola not napping.  Was she not feelign well if she was so clingy?

Debs, welcome again.  Hope the clomid works for you.  Lookign forward to chatting wtih you.

Starting to worry about AF as not only will it prevent dh and I from going away for our anniversary if it doesn't come soon, but the longer the wait, the bigger the chance that we'll be doing EC in Sept.  If that's the case, i'm anticipating a BIG fight between dh and me as he's been scheduled for a work trip mid Sept for a week.  For me, there's no question that ivf comes first and for him, there's no question that work comes first.  (AF like pains gone so I think it was just my stomach acting up from digestive issues)

At councelling last night, we were talking about the birth of his new nephew saying how hard it's been on me.  The counceller asked dh how he felt about it with what we're goign through and he shrugged and said "Eh...it's just the cards that we've been dealt".  Not that I want him to feel sad and down, but it just boggles my mind how he doesn't even care.  I mean, I know he'll be estatic if we ever get that BFP, but don't get how he doesn't care when we get BFNs and the "oh well" attitude.


----------



## KW33

Quickly *Ready4* and *Jo* you make me sound like a stalker!!!!!  

Welcome (back) *Debs* 

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Well Karin, now you mention it.... <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYTR%2526i%253D15%255F1%255F63%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Only joking hun, you can stalk me anytime. Makes me feel like a celebrity! 

Welcome Debs  Good luck with the Clomid 

Yes Ready, it is just Saturday afternoons, and not starting til September so I'm happy with my choice. As for the reason why Lola was like she was, well she got progressively worse as the week went on and has been really naughty for the first time ever! I was at my wits end with her, but DH seems to have hit the nail on the head...he blames his mother!  He says she doesn't discipline Lola at all when she looks after her 3 mornings a week, and also feeds her too much sweet stuff. So of course now whenever I tell her 'no' about something, she has a hissy fit.  So we've had strong words with her and hopefully will see an improvement. I think he's right, cos I was off work last week and Lola was great, then this week was horrendous, but then from yesterday when she wasn't seeing MiL she's been really good again. Hun, I was thinking about your AF...could you have a session of accupuncture maybe to try and bring it on? I know how much depends on it arriving ASAP, and it would be such a weight off your mind. 

Hi to everyone else.

Off out to enjoy the morning sun before it hots up too much. I know you all think I'm really lucky with the weather, but really it's not as great as it sounds, as we're housebound from about 1-4 cos it's so so hot. But luckily that's when Lola sleeps otherwise I'd never get out!!

Love Jo xx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Hope you're all having a fab bank holiday weekend

Jo - hoping Lola starts playing ball soon 

R4F - sorry DH has the "oh well" attitude - mine too, and then doesn't get it when I get upset.  Men, they really are another species aren't they?  

Debs - good luck for the clomid

Hello to everyone else

Just a quick update from me - finally surged yesterday   so now defrost Monday and ET on Tuesday morning. Only 2 frosties left so hoping they survive the thaw  

Bec  x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Welcome Caz and Welcome back Debs

Deb-  got a text on hol with your great news in so glad the scan went well.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Clare - Glad you had a good holiday, bet Is had a ball.

Deb - What fab news, congrats again.

Macmillan - I had my DIUI's at the Glasgow Nuffield, our consultant was Dr Haxton.

Sugar - The new job sounds great, congrats.

R4F - Hope the    shows soon  

Caz - Hope your Dr is as nice as mines and gives you clomid, the only thing is im not having any tracking as its not normally something that my GP would do, but he knows our struggle and he and his own DW had clomid had to take it to conceive their kids so he understood.


DH was out on Thursday and again last nite and was talking about going out this afternoon as theres football on i think, but i had to put my foot down as he has to get his priorities right,    .


XDebsX


----------



## Amee

helloooo    

just a quickie to say congrats to Deb -  

And Debs - hope u get loads of action in this weekend and say not to DH for footie, sounds juts like mine!  

hi everyone else, have read but forgotton    have been really busy and just managed to get online againas builders here..away fro long week at mums but will try and post after weds and DH away for couple of weeks so he cant whinge at me for being on here!  

Ax


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Jo, sounds like the job is just perfect for you.  That's really tough with the situation you have with your inlaws...especially since she spends so much time with them.  And I'm sure it's hard for you and dh to tell them how to do things..but then again, Lola is YOUR daughter and they can't spoil her like that.  It's not helping her in the end.  We had a really hot summer last year, so do know how hard it is when it's so hot you can't even go outside.  I do hope it cools off for you real soon.  Is it normal to be so hot, and this early in the year too?

Bec, you said it...about men being a different species.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow with the defrost.  All the best for Tuesday's ET.  

debs, good for you for putting your foot down.  That's crazy that dh has been out every night.

Amee, nice to see you.  Have you had your 20 week scan.  Have a great time away with dh.

So news here...AF came!!!!!!!!!!!!!      It's the funniest thing too since my MIL looked up natural ways to bring on menstruation on the internet and read that parsely tea helps so Friday night I drank 3 cups (just parsely infused in water) and then 4 cups Saturday morning, and then it came.  Don't know if it's coincidence, but I had it planned in my head to call the clinic again on Wednesday (when I'm working from home as it's easier to talk) and try to bypass the receptionist and ask to talk to the dr, but now don't have to.  Feel so relieved too as now dh and I should be able to go away for our anniversary as the biopsy should be the week before.  

So spoke to the clinic today and have started the hormones for the mock cycle.  I go to the clinic June 3rd for a scan.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Thats great news, glad you didnt have to wait any longer and you can now get away for your anniversary.

Jo - Ive had to put my foot down with the PIL's too, they have H on the 1.5 days that i work and they would feed her chicken nuggets and sausages if they could   , i was over there the other day and i had to tell H off for something and she cried, MIL said she only laughs at them when they tell her off, i wonder why! 


Had a christening yesterday and H wanted to run around with the older kids, im knackered now as i was trying to keepu up with them   as they could easily have gone out the front door, but she had a fab time and was knackered last nite.


xDebsx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popped in to check up on *Bec * ....how did the defrost go hun? Hoping and  that both precious embies survived, and that ET is still on tomorrow   

*Debs* It's so hard with the grandparents isn't it? I know my own mom is good with the discipline, so I let it go when she slips Lola the odd bit of choccy, but MiL is such a soft touch! Her classic line the other day when I went to pick Lola up was, 'Oh look, she's being naughty now her mummy's here!'  Of course she bl00dy is! Cos I tell her NO! after she's been allowed to do what the heck she likes all morning! BTW, sounds like the Christening was loads of fun! 

*Ready* Er no, it isn't hard to tell MiL what for! I just leave it up to DH and he isn't afraid to speak his mind!!  In fact, it was him who reckoned it was his mom to blame, so for once, I didn't have to 'feed' him a script of what to say! But anyway, forget all that, cos you must be on  Woohooooo!!!     So pleased that AF has made an appearance and that your plans can go ahead.

*Amee* ....hope you're having a lovely time away 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Macmillan

Thanks Jo
Yes both survived the defrost    ET tomorrow morning, so hoping that at least one will have divided by then  

R4F - fantastic news about AF, I'm pleased for you  

Bec x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

YAAAAYYY!!!! Great news Bec! Sending loads of dividng vibes their way!      

[fly]    *GO EMBIES! DIVIDE! DIVIDE! DIVIDE!*      [/fly]


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had a wonderful weekend away so just a quickie and will catch up properly tomorrow.

*Bec* Great news about defrost and sending you load sof    for tomorrow.

*Ready4* Fantastic news about AF ariiving, I'm SO pleased for you. 

Big hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Sneaking in a post at work....but just wanted to say great news to Bec on your frosties, and all the best for tomorrow!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you've all had a good weekend. We have catching up with family Evelyn has been spoilt and had a fab exhausting time.

*Bec*, fantastic news that your embies survived. Very best of luck for ET tomorrow.

*Ready4*, yeah AF finally here. So pleased that you can get going on your cycle and still have a fan trip for your anniversary. Its nice when things work out.

*Jo*, sounds like you have quite a difficult issue to deal with. I think theres nothing to do but discuss it with your MIL, at least your DH is supporting you.
*
Debs*, hi there and a belated welcome to the thread. Glad you had a good day yesterday. It can be exhausting running round after small people and I have the same problem with Evelyn as she thinks shes bigger than she is too.

*Karin*, hope you enjoyed your weekend catching up with everyone.

*Amee*, *Deb*, *Steph*, *Caz* and *Clare*, hope all is well with you all.

Right better leave this here a pile of washing to sort out.

Catch up with you soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning (Just )

Boy have I got an over tired whingey baby today!!! She had so much fun over the weekend with the bigger kids but I'm paying for it now!!! 

Anyway I had my OPK surge sat/sun (typical when we at someone elses house ) But managed BMS Saturday morning before we left and Monday afternoon on our return so hopefully did enough. Will do tomorrow and Friday I think. No Idea what will happen this motnh but I have had the odd glass of wine this month and tried to chill a little.  So now in 2ww - or 3ww - watch this space.

*Bec*   

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Debs, it can be a handful keeping an eye on our little ones can't it?  That's cute though that you DD wanted to be with the older kids.

Jo, good that it'll be no issue telling MIL not to give Lola so many sweets and to be more tough with her (and even better that DH is happy to have the talk as he should).  My inlaws ask now but I used to hate it when they used to always have cookies in their pockets and say how it's thier right to spoil them.  But I always feel like such a stoof when I say 'no' to them feeding him junk.  They're better now with that though.  Yes, very pleased and relieved that AF finally came.

Karin, glad you had a nice time away.  Good for you for still managing BMS while away.  You and dh certainly do all you can, and I really hope this is your month.  I'm sure the wine helped you relax.

Edna, so nice to see family you haven't seen for a bit.  I'm sure Evelyn had a blast with all the attention.  

Bec, I'm thinking of you.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Still don't know what to do about our house.  Yesterday we had an agent come by to access the value of our house, plus she showed us a house that we wanted to see (since they weren't having an open house).  I'm worried that if we go ahead with things now, that it'll be bad timing with having to move or clean up our house for open houses right when having EC / ET.  That won't be relaxing, plus I like to lie down for the few days after ET and can't be stressed.  Plus how would I clean the place up or pack / unpack?  (And I say this since the timing would be August or so for both...if we can go ahead with ivf).  On the flip side, if we wait, then we won't be selling at prime time and it's probably better to sell in the summer when people are out looking (and more chance of getting asking price).  And, if things work for us and I do get pregnant (please please please!), then I won't be able to clean, especially clean and wash the floors.  Dh says he'll do it, but he's not a good cleaner and when he says he'll clean, he doesn't (unless I hound him).  We're not in a rush to move, but have been looking the past couple weekends and we do want to upgrade our place.  Having said that, we don't know if we're going to remain as a family of 3 or become a family of 4 (or even 5 if twins)


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya girlies!

Hope you all had a good bank holiday!

Bec - good luck for your embies!!  I have everything crossed for you!!! (fingers, toes, eyes, etc!)

Had a bit of a pants weekend really - finally got over af & I thought 'okey dokey blokey, frisky time ahead!!' - so Tobe had gone to bed & we're sat on the sofa watching telly so I thought 'play time!' (  he he) - tried to get frisky & he just kinda stopped me!  It kinda hurt really & it was playing on my head for ages after that.  I even moved to the other end of the sofa (I think he gathered by my body language that I wasn't happy) - Yesterday I finally said to him 'please don't push me away again' - and he said that he was sorry he was such a grumpy hubby.  Anyway, made up properly last night    - I hope that doesn't happen again.  I had so many things running thru my mind - why doesn't he want me? what did I do wrong? it better not be coz we're watching telly............  Ho hum, that's over & done with now, hopefully from here everything will be  

Sorry there's no more personals!  Hope everyone is ok!

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Steph - big   I'm sure he was just tired or something    hope you are all loved up now though    

R4F - sounds like a really tough decision, I know I could probably do without all the stress of moving house at the same time as doing IVF, but I guess you don't want to lose your chance either... big   for you too

Karin - woohoo for OPK+, glad you managed to get some BMS in around your busy weekend

Edna - hoping bump is doing well

Jo - hope the MIL-troubles are easing  


Well, I am now officially PUPO and the dreaded 2WW begins, test day 9th June.  We have one grade A/B 6-cell embie on board - the other one lost 2 cells after defrosting but then divided again back to a 4-cell but the embryologist wasn't hopeful for that one.  The consultant tried to persuade us to have both put back, but we've thought long and hard about it, and don't want to risk twins, so we stuck to our decision and just had the good one transferred.  All we can do now is hope & pray.

Bec  x


----------



## Steph_2001

Bec - congrats on your embie on board!!!  I'm feeling positive about your tx - your test date is on our wedding anniversary, so that's gotta be lucky!!!!            
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, great news on ET.  Don't blame you for not wanting to risk twins, and you have a fantastic quality one so sounds promising.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Bec - Congrats on being PUPO        

Steph - Try not to worry too hard about it, he'd maybe just had a hard day   

Ready - OOH, a tricky situation, if you dont need the space just now i'd stay where you are, but if you really need it then you could always put it on the market and see what happens, you have a slightly different way of doing it to us, hope you can make a decision either way  

Karin - Sounds like we had a similar weekend, i thought we'd manage loads of    as we had the long weekend but it didnt work like that, very best of luck, looks like we'll be in the   together with bec      

Jo - MIL says that H is fine until i get there and then she starts playing up, think its cause she knows she has boundaries with me and what she'll be told off for    doesnt seem to happen with my mum funilly enough   

Edna - Hope you are blooming, im sure you are  


Well i think thats now me in the  , gosh, havent had one for 2 years now as it was 2 years yesterday that i got my BFP with Hannah, and i didnt find out til i was almost 6 weeks so going to try and not look into things too much, i made a cake today for my friends wee boy as he has an egg allergy and she is having him baptised in a few weeks so asked me to make a egg free cake for him, ive only made him a carrot cake before so trying something new, im also doing a cake decorating course just now too, im really getting into it.



Hope you all are well,


xDebsx


----------



## Macmillan

Debs - good luck for your 2WW too          
WRT your previous post - our consultant at the Nuffield is Dr Lowe - lovely but completely nutty    We live in the Borders but decided to go there as their success rate better than Edinburgh.

Bec


----------



## KW33

*Debs* It's nice to have some 2ww buddies to go through the madness with!!   Let's hope this is our (and Bec's) month   

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Sorry I've been AWOL, first of all, as I'm sure you ghuessed there were lots of problems here after my BFN, our marriage was in so much trouble we almost split up over it, in fact, it got so close that DH even had his bags packed and I'd talked to a solicitor.    However, we've worked it through and talked to a councellor and its like a huge cloud has been lifted - its not him I wanted gone, its the infertility.  They say it makes or breaks a relationship, and I can really see how!  
I rang my clinic today and finally told them about the BFN.  I've made an appt for July 17th to duscuss where to go from here, I'm still very wobbly but am thinking of IVF in September time.  All subject to change as tbh, I am SO terrified of going through the IVF process again, but I know me, the only way to pull myself out of this is talking things over, not rushing it and putting the wheels in motion again.  

We're going on holiday in just over 3 weeks time, so some good time to share as our little family of three and forgetting anything else!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marie  Its sounds like you and Dh have been through the mill the last few weeks. Sending you lots of  and hope your holiday gives you and the family a chance to get back to a even keel.

 and  to all
Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Bec, thanks for your words about moving house.  Just don't know what to do.  We'd buy first so we wouldn't start the selling until we found something, but once we found, the pressure would be on.  Are you off during the 2WW?     

debs, we're not in desperate need of space, and I quite like our house, but we're pretty sure we want to upgrade.  What do you mean by we have a different way of selling/buying?  So you're also PUPO.  The timing sounds like a positive thing with repeating history.   Sending lots of positive vibes.  Sounds like a lot of fun helping out with the baptism.     

Karin, I'll second the good wishes that it's yours, Becs, and Debs month!     

Marilou, I'm sooo sorry for all the upset you and dh have been through.   Tx really puts a strain on a marriage and guys and girls just deal with negatives soooo differently.  Dh and I also came close to splitting last fall, but we're attending councelling and are about to celebrate our 7th wedding anniversary..and know they'll be many more to come.  A holiday sounds like the perfect thing for you and your family.  As for ivf, as you said, doesn't hurt to talk to them now and nothign is in stone when September comes if you're not ready.

We're probably going to book our trip today for our anniversary.  So glad that AF came and we can still get away.  We're going to NY for a few days and we just love it there.  Haven't been away with dh since 2 years ago when Evan turned 1 and just before I returned to work.  We really can use some time together.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Marie*  You sound as though you have really been through it.  A holiday to spend some time with your fav people will be great.

*Ready4* House decisions are so hard aren't they? Glad to hear that you can go ahead with your trip. NYC fantastic. Dh2b and I went a few years ago and had such a great time.

I'm fed up with this cycle already.  The 2ww sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, hugs to you    The 2WW is cruel isn't it?  A true test of patience..and not fun. Hang in there.


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Ready4* Wish I could just hibernate for 12 days!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Yeah, remember the feeling


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


R4F - Over here we just generally make an appointment with an estate agent to view a home, we dont really do open houses that much, and here in scotland its a bit harder as we have a system where the seller sets their price with an offers over ammount, so if its offers over £150,000 they would be looking for offers at 25-30% over that, it can be very confusing, my mum recently sold our family home and bought a flat and she must have made offers on 4 apartments and they all were declined but she still had to pay for a survey for them all, it sounds like you have a better way of doing things  .

Marie -      Sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time, are you off on holiday to your dads place?  

Karin - One of my birth club mums got a BFP today, so it just leaves me left, all the other mums are PG again, not really hoping for anything as we have severe MF problems, my DR only gave me the clomid as we had a natural BFP after 2 BFN ICSI's and 3 BFN DIUI's, but i got PG the month after a stimmed DIUI, so i think the clomid and Injectibles had something to do with it, ive resigned myself to the fact that we'll probably need ICSI again to conceive and that will probably be next year now as i have another 6 months worth of the clomid, i only took half a dose this month and will do the same again in July, no TTC next month as H and i will be on holiday, DH has just started a new job and cant get the time off   but i'll have 15 other family members to keep me busy   and keep H busy too   .

Bec - How are you?  are you back at work?  hope you are resting, i liked the Nuffield and the staff were great, but Dh lost confidence in them after getting a natural BFP after having 3 TX attempts there, think if we need ICSI we'll go to the GCRM.


This 2ww feels so different to the ones ive done before,  Thankfully, im not as stressed about getting a BFN and am trying to convince myself that its going to be a BFN anyway as i cant let myself think that it might work and then have to face the dissapointment, does this make sense?


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Hopefuls 

Wow, so much  to catch up on!

Sending bucket-loads of    and    and    and    to our 2wwers- *Bec, Karin & Debs*....fingers crossed for a hopefuls hat-trick this month! 

*Marie* - sending you a great big  What a tough time you've been through, but I'm so glad that the counselling has helped, and I'm sure your holiday will be a brilliant tonic too 

*Ready* - I think now that AF is here, and you can make plans for the summer, that it might be a better idea to put the house move on hold until tx is over. As you say, it would be a lot of work and stress, both of which you'd want to limit as much as possible. Moving house is so stressful, and trying to juggle that with IVF would be major I reckon. Give yoursellf chance to relax as much as poss with tx, and then make a plan for your move later- just my idea! 

*Edna* - sounds like you've had a busy weekend. Another few weeks and you'll be struggling to run after Evelyn! 

*Steph* - hope that things are going more smoothly now with DH. Sometimes men just don't think before they act....Err, did I say _sometimes_?!?! 
Yesterday I thought that Lola had been naughty and crayoned on the rug (cream rug + black and green crayons = ) but when I went to pick the crayons up, I realised that they'd melted in the heat! I never thought about it, even though I can't have candles for the same reason. I'll have to go and buy her some colouring pencils but I'm not sure how she'll get on with them. She does love colouring, so will have to find a solution. Oo, maybe I can keep them in the fridge!! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karin*, *Bec* and *Debs*, thinking of you on the hell that is the tww...I've got everything crossed for you.

*Jo*, what a nightmare and I imagine that it will be hard to get out, I know I've never successfully managed it. Evelyn's got some coloured pencils for drawing, some really nice chunky ones that are easy for her to use. Shes also got felt tips that are washable. And finally paint. Needless to say use of all of these is supervised. So maybe you'll be able to find something similar for Lola.

*Marie*, sorry to read that you've had such a rough time. Infertility sucks and is so stressfull. I'm glad that you and your DH have been able to talk it through and stay together. Enjoy your holiday.

*Ready4*, glad you have been able to book your trip. I love the anticipation of a holiday its great fun thinking and planning. I also think you'll enjoy the trip together its important to have time as a couple and good for Evan too (although I'm sure you'll miss him loads).

Hi to everyone must dash as loads to prepare for tomorrow.

Edna


----------



## Macmillan

I am sooooooooooooooo bored

Off work but DS at Nursery, and banned from doing the housework by DH (although I did tidy the kitchen up a bit   ) - I don't know what to do with myself   

Ho hum

Bec  x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Bec - Wish I was at home on my own - do remember the tedium of the 2ww and the endless brain ticking so don't really envy you at all!!!! 

Time to dig out a good book, join the DVD club or find a jigsaw  What joys!!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

debs, interesting that you never have open houses over there.  Here, it's up to the owner if they want them or not.  Often people won't have them as they don't want nosy neighbours stopping by or just anyone, but it also helps if you're casually looking (like us).  That does sound consufing with how the pricing works.  And a pain that you have to pay a fee even if you don't get the house. That's really good that you don't feel too stressed in the 2ww.  It'll help you in the end.

Jo,  thanks for your thoughts.  It's actually still tough for us since this is just a mock cycle for testing.  We should get the results mid to end of July and they will tell us what happens next.  If ok (please!), then we can do ivf at that point.  If not ok, then we'd have to decide whether to talk to a surgeon to see if he can do laparascopic surgery on me or do ivf anyways (dh isn't thrilled wtih doing the surgery as it's risky for me).  So there are so many unknowns now but the hope is that start ivf in July / August.  I'm with you though in that if we can do ivf, stress is that last thing we need as I get so stressed as it is with the ivf itself.  Oh my gosh, that's awful about your carpet.  Did the crayon wax come out  We use washable ones but not sure if that includes carpet or just tables.  Like Edna mentioned, Evan too likes painting.  But of course, it's a whole routine of getting everythign ready and you can't leave him with it.

Edna, know what you mean about loving the anticipation about a trip.  It's great having something to look forward to.  How are things with you?  You managing ok being pregnant and with Evelyn?

Bec, its hard to keep busy during the 2ww.  Do you have some good books or magazines?  Or good tv or movies?  Anythign that'll help make you relax and try and keep you busy.

So it's final.  Dh and I booked our trip to NY.  Yah!  We also got tickets to a couple plays (front row for my favourite...Mamma Mia, and good seats for another one we're going to try).  We love NY...just walking around theatre district and central park, the shopping, the museums, etc.  And it'll be nice to have some alone time with dh.  Plus, with this to look forward to end of June, it'll help pass the time while waiting for the results from the mock cycle (which hopefully should be a couple weeks after we return).

We decided to call the agent and sign with her so that we can call her if we want to see a house that isn't holding an open house (which I did see one on mls yesterday).  Dh explained to her though that we're not in a rush to move and will take our time until the right house comes along.  So not pressured, so we're still casually looking withouth feeling stresed or pressured (and this agent seems good like that).  It's hard though.  We did see a house that we loved when looking at would have jumped at it, had we known we were going to have another child (i.e. but it would have been too big if it stays just the 3 of us).


----------



## Macmillan

Where is everyone today?  

Didn't have trouble filling my day today - W got sent home from Nursery at 10.30 with a sticky eye   but we both went to bed for a 2 hour sleep after lunch and then had a quiet afternoon.

Trying to be positive - have had mild AF-type cramps this afternoon, the positive side of me says that'll be the increased blood supply in my uterus after implantation, but the negative side of me can't shift the BFN-thought out of my head    Ooooh, 2ww    I feel different about this 2ww, I'm far more desperate for it to work (I think last time, in retrospect, I felt it was a bit too soon after having W so was more complacent)

Karin, Debs - how you doing?

Bec  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Bec - Im fine, got my mum here tonight so not been on, keep up the positive thoughts, hope Williams eye is ok  , not been thinking too much about this 2ww, have lots to keep me occupied this time.

Karin - How are you today?  Hope you are ok.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning All  

Thanks Edna, I will look for some chunky pencils, althoughthings like that aren't particulalrly easy to get here- one of the downfalls of living in a tourist resort.   Now if I wanted postcards or suncream, then no problem!   I've managed to get it out the rug thouıgh, thank goodness!

Bec...Here's my dose of positivity for you!        It must be implantation, too early for AF cramps  reckon!   Hope William's sticky eye clears up  

Debs, great to hear that you've got lots to keep you occupied, it's the best way. Sending lots of      your way too.

Ready...Great news that you've booked your trip. Sounds like you'll have a brilliant time, and of course, you deserve it!  

Karin...hope you come out of hibernation with a beuatiful BFP!      

Hi to Deb, Steph, Marie, Clare and everyone else.

Am debating whether to go out tonight   DH is DJing (last night of a 3 day party) and I haven't been out to watch him play for ages, but just don't know if I've got the stamina to stay out til 4am anymore these days! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

*Bec*    The 2ww craziness is so awful. 

*Debs* I know what you mean about keeping occupied. It's only when Emma goes to bed that the loopiness starts!!! 

*Jo* I saw some chunky pencils yesterday in ELC - could send you - well Lola - some if you want? Funny because I was thinking I should get Emma some art stuff so was trying to decide what to get. Came away with a bubble machine in th end!!!  

*Ready4* I'm excited for your trip!!! And seeing Mamma Mia - the best show EVER!!! You certainly have an awful lot to think about at the moment. Trip will be a good tonic.

As for me no signs or symptoms other than the usual that I get every month anyway with clomid. Not at all hopeful at the moment.  But on the positive side we booked a holiday yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are off to Cyprus in Septemeber for 11 days and I just cannot wait. We have kept putting it off because we might be pregnant but Alan REALLY needs a holiday. We haven't had one since before I was pregnant so this will be lovely.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls - sorry been awol computer poorly but all better now.

We have started our referel process and hopefully start again in autumn.

Today was Hannah 2nd birthday party and we've had a lovely time - she's now asleep on the sofa in her party dress. been spoilt rotten.

sorry no personals step mil due any min love to all be back soon x x x


----------



## becca

hey sarah ...awwwwwwwwwwwwww happy birthday hannah  so excited that your going to start again, was good to see you last week if only a brief 10 mins (dp ds were involed in a minor car accident so had to leave) hey sarah dp is in plaster . but both are ok didnt faze jack x

will catch up soon

hello to everyone else, still plodding along ...saw mw last week and baby is breech so got 4 wks for it to turn and showing signs of glucose bp/iron are very low.......IM FALLING APART !!

i do check this thread all the time it so feels like home on here dont think ill ever leave you guys.......so want to see you all getting +++ this yr

xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi 

Hope everyone's had lovely weekends. We've been keeping busy but not seen much of DH due to him working days _and_ nights for the past 4 days but hopefully we'll get to catch up more this week. I didn't go to his party night in the end- I'm just too old now! 

The heat doesn't seem to bother Lola, who just keeps going and going...and going! Regardless. Me on the other hand, I'm melting! Saw the most beautiful sunset from our balcony tonight, and whilst I was uploading new pics onto Lola's website, I thought I'd do this one too and share it with you...










Karin, thanks _so_ much for offering to send me pencils out. You are so very thoughtful, but I don't want you to go to any bother. Plus, my parents come out in a couple of weeks, so when Mum called tonight, I added them to her shopping list. Cyprus will be fab I'm sure. I've never been but always wanted to go. Emma's 1st holiday abroad? How special!!!

Sarah, belated happy brithday to Hannah!  Hope she's recovered from all the excitement!

Becca, can't believe you're so far along now! How exciting! Although I remember how tough those last couple of months were, and that was without a little one to care for too. 

Hi to everyone else,
Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* OMG what a gorgeous sight to have just outside your window. Soooo jealous. Yes it will be Emma's first proper holiday. Very excited although the whole flights things is bothering me... silly really as a nanny for 12 years I flew with kids of all ages without giving it a second thought but now is my own little princess!!! 

*Becca* Where has all that time gone? You are so far along and it seems only yesterday you had you BFP. Hope you are keeping well.

*Sarah* Glad you had a lovely day with Hannah.

*Debs Bec* How are my 2ww buddies getting on?  

I'm okay. Cd24 and not hopeful. Just biding my time as I'm seeing my cons this week. Going to push for a bigger dose of clomid and also ask for a tube check. Not sure what else I can do. DH2b had anoter SA done and it was normal. Wish I didn't feel it was all my fault and that I'm depriving Alan. 

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin -   keep strong     hope the appt with your cons brings you more hope

Bec  x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  its no ones 'fault - just the sh1t that life throws at us.Chin up hun

Jo - lovely piccy hun.  Where do I order my lovely sunset? It was grey and dreary here  

Sorry not been around much - seems that life has suddenly sped up in the last week! Where has all my free time gone?

Sending   and  to all
Deb


----------



## petal pie

Hi! Please can i be added to the trying again list? Having to try naturally for a year before being refered   I just know its not going to work as old symptoms of PCOS have well and trully returned since stopping breast feeding 8 months ago. Had a    yesterday but expected it. I Know this sounds crazy and forgive me if i offend   but i NEED clomid!!! Give it to me!!!! I know it works! 

Still i am hoping for another miracle. However i feel so lucky as my DS is making this horrible repetitive journey so much easier this time. I am blessed, i know. 

Lots of luck to everyone!
Petal xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.  It just goes way too fast.

Bec, how's ds's eye?  The 2ww is so hard.  Try and keep the PMA.  AF like cramps can be a good sign.    

Jo, sorry that you havn't seen dh much over the past few days.  Must be so hard when you're on different work times. I'm the same with regards to staying up late and just can't do it anymore. Oh my gosh!  That's the view you have everynight It's so breathtaking!  You mentioned to Edna that you live on a tourist resort?  I'm soo jeolous.    

Karin, it's wonderful to hear that someone else also thinks that Mamma Mia is the best show ever!  We are soooo alike in so many ways!   Thanks for the news about our upcomming trip. I can say the same for you!  It's so great to get away from it all and see other places isn't it?  Will you bring Emma or go the two of you?  I've been thinking of you this weekend and have everything crossed during your 2ww.     Good news on dh's SA.  It's hard when we blame ourselves isn't it (I'm the same)?  Just know that you're in it together and no one is pointing fingers.  And just think of that wonderful little girl you have.  YOu're not depriving dh.  

sarahc, happy birthday to Hannah!   So sweet alseep in her party dress.  Hope she had a great celebration.  Good luck with the referel process.

becca, can't believe you're so far alone.  It's wonderful to see you post, so continue to pop in when you can.  This is where it all started for you.  Hope the baby turns for you.  Are you feeling sick / weak from the low levels?  Hope you're doing ok.

Petal, welcome.  Sorry about your BFN.  It's so hard isn't it?  I wish you lots of luck trying again.

I've had an eye infection since Friday.  Hate wearing my glasses and the worst part is I can't even wear any makeup.  How embarassing going to work.   Yesterday I looked like the devil my eyes were so red, but at least it's getting better (slowly).

Dh and I went back to look at a house that caught our eye last weekend (and where we met our agent).  We just adore the house and have been looking all around and really haven't seen much else that has everything we're looking for.  It's so perfect.  Only drawback is its quite big so if nothing happens for us, then it'll a big house for just the 3 of us.  And it's a bit pricy (and I worry about having money put aside for future ivfs).  Dh called the agent and told her what we'd be willing to spend, but it's quite a bit less than the seller's listing price so most likely we'll skip it.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Thanks for all the good thoughts. Today is a struggle for me as it's 2 years since my miscarriage.  Think that's why I've been low for several days. I feel guily as when Dh2b and I met we both agreed we wanted 4 children and now feel like he is missing out on his dream because of me.   Not a good day for me.

*Bec* How are you doing/feeling?   

*Deb* Hope you are not suffering to badly with morning sickness. 

*Petal* Welcome. Sorry about your BFN.  I'm on clomid at the moment and agree with you. I NEED it and it's what I said to my cons. Think he thought I'd lost it!!!  

*Ready4* Poor you with your eyes Hope that improves quickly for you. The house sounds lovely and you are obviously taken with it.  But it's hard as you say as having money aside for treatment is very important to you.  You never know I might come and visit you out there and go to Mamma mia with you!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, sending you big hugs    It's so hard always wondering what might have been isn't it?  I keep thinking too that if our chemical pregnancy last march had held out that we would have a 6 month old now.  Know how you feel.  Just try and not feel guilty.  Dh loves you and look at that beautiful little gilr you have.  I often say to dh how guilty I feel and he says how he absolutely loves his life and he'd still be the happiest guy with me and Evan and is thankful for us every day.  And even though I don't know your dh, I know he feels the same about you.    Unfortunately, Mamma Mia closed down here (in Toronto) 3 years ago, but hey, anytime you want to meet me in NY to see it, I'll be there!  Is it still playing in the UK?  Hope you're doing ok.  

I have a scan and blood work tomorrow for the mock cycle to see if I'm ready to start the progesterone injections.  If ready, I think they'll also give us a biopsy date, which I'd love to firm up (and then probably also a follow up appt for my dr).


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Ready4* I know you're right. Yes Mamma Mia is still playing in the West End. The film is out this month and although I will probably go to see it it really can't compete to seeing the live show!!! Meryl Streep is in the film which I can't get my head around.

It would be great for you to have the date now so you feel as though you are moving towards something. I hope that all goes well and you're on here tomorrow with a date.  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'm really looking forward to the film, but like you said, it doesn't compare to seeing the live show.  I know, it's an interesting cast, but I LOVE Pierce Brosnan so can't wait to see him as Sam.  Had no idea he could sing.  Thanks for your wishes.  Sending you hugs and hope you're doing ok.


----------



## KW33

Once we've seen the film we'll have to have a good old chat!!!  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Definitely!


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Girlies!

Hope you are all ok.

Well, I've worked my days out and I should be CD 18 today, so I guess I'm on the 2ww again too      yikes!

Sorry there are no personals, hope everyone else who is waiting to find it is ok too!!

xx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

What a day yesterday was!!! I woke at 6 with severe stomack pains that ust got worse and worse. In the end (as this has happened before several times) I saw the doctor (in tears) who said this had happened often enough and they needed to investigate further. So they took blood for all kinds of things (including HCG) and I have an appointment today for results and follow up. This has happened so often and it is agonising pain. Dh2b had to come home from work as I couldn't care properly for Emma.  I'm quite scared now that there is something seriously wrong with me.   Not expecting anything from the HCG 1 because I don't believe that I'm pregnant but also it's too early cycle to show up for me f I was. Today pain is still there but nowhere near as bad.

*Steph* Good luck for your 2ww.   

*Bec and Debs* How are you ladies getting on?

*Ready4* How did the scan and bloods go for you? Have you started the prog?

*Jo* my lovely have you disappeared on us again... I'll find you!!!! 

Big  to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin - Gentle  hope you get some answers today. Poor you - hope you are feeling better.

Not much happening here. Bleeding has gone  for about 3 weeks now!  Am well into baggy trousers (sat here with top button undone  Nice!) and sickness is fading so now starting to panic that I;m not throwing up - never happy are we!  

It sounds daft but I started talking to DH a couple of nights ago about when we were going to do IVF again - its almost like I don't realy believe that I'm pg. I guess until we have that baby in our arms we won't relax or take it for granted.... 

 and  to all

Deb


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Karin hunni, I'm still here   So sorry to hear you've been suffering again   You poor, poor love   I hope the test results gie you some answers, and that it's something easily treatable. I'll pop back later to see what the doctor said.

Debs, keep believing hunni, you ARE pregnant and it's bl00dy wonderful! I do understand 100% what you're saying though.   that the bleeding has gone for good now  

Steph, good luck for your   Hope this is the one for you  

Debs & Bec ...not long now hunnis    

Welcome Petal and good luck with TTC naturally.  

Ready, how did the scan and bloods go? Are you ready to start on the prog? 

Hi to everyone else.  

Think AF is due any day now....tender (0)(0) and craving carbs like there's no tomorrow   It'll be amazing if it is though, to have a relatively normal length cycle without any intervention.....not that it matters right now of course!  

Love Jo xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Karin - sorry to hear you're having probs.  It's not IBS is it?  I've had that in the past & it can be really really painful.  Fingers crossed that you hear something!

xx

PS - sorry there's no more personals!!  Hi to everyone!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

It's been quiet over here so nice to see some of you back.

Karin, oh my gosh hun.  Are you ok?  Sounds like awful pain you went through.  When you say that you get the pain often, do you mean always at this point in the cycle?  I do hope everything is ok.  Thinking of you.

Deb, glad that the m/s has faded.

Jo, I'm not quite ready to start the progesterone.  Funny how our body changes when AF is coming.  You wonder what the connection is between AF and cravings, but it's so common.  Good news that AF is regular.  That'll help things when you are ready to try again.

Had the scan yesterday. My lining was 1 off from where they like it to be to start the progesterone so they want me to come back tomorrow (Thurs).  Should be good by then as it was so close.  I confirmed with the nurse that the mock cycle will be done before end of June since that's when dh and I go away.

So...with all the house hunting talk and confusion...last night dh and I put an offer in to a house that we loved.  We saw it a earlier and then went back to it this weekend (that's actually where we met our agent).  This is the one that's a bit big for us (especially if things don't work out and we remain as a family of 3) and it's a bit pricy, but it really grabbed both of us.  It has a loft as the 3rd floor which I love as that would be Evan's play area.  But not getting excited as it's very likely that it'll be rejected as our offer was a lot less than the owners were asking (and we won't budge up much).  It's funny though, since we've barely told anyone about our tx...except our parents, my best friend, our marriage councellor..and the agent.  It came up when discussing the house with the agent, I asked dh again if he thinks it'll be too big for us and he said we'll have more kids (and I said "I'm not so sure"), and then also when discussing the closing date since things are so unsure for us and it's likely that ivf and the closing date will conflict.

I'm full of cold today and not breathing through my nose and smelling or tasting anything.  Hope it doesn't last long (I often need to take prescription meds to get rid of colds or they literally don't go away).


----------



## becca

r4f- hope all is ok today xx

hello to everyone else 

sending you all positive vibes xx


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - hope the scan is good tomorrow and you get the green light   

Karin - hope you get some answers today from the tests  


Spotting for me today    I suppose it could still be implantation as 8dp3dt, but I doubt it as I have short luteal phase at the best of times (clinic says that doesn't matter but from what I've read it probably means lower chance of implanting).
Got my annual bonus at work though yesterday, so at least we have some money for another fresh cycle.

Feeling sorry for myself now, don't think I can bear to be in the house this afternoon, might go shopping or for a walk.

Back later
Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Bec   I'm hoping and   that it is implantation. Good idea to get out and try to distract yourself a little.   for you hun xx


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, hugs to you    I'll second Jo and hope that it's late implantation.  A fresh walk, getting yourself out of the house in fresh air sounds great for you.


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Bec - Its lileky to be implantation spotting, i had it later on with H   

Karin -      Its nothing serious, Hope you feel better now  

Jo - Is this the 1st AF since your MC?  

R4F - The house sounds wonderful, its all a big game this housebuying isnt it, hope you are lucky       

Deb - I felt like you for almost my whole PG with H, it seemed so unreal, as if we were still waiting for it to happen, i only just beleived it after she'd been born i think, wouldnt worry too much about the dissapearing MS as this is your 3rd PG now and i know other who had it with their 1st and didnt have it with their 2nd  .

Petal - Hello and Welcome, best of luck with TTC again, we've been TTC again since my AF came back with no luck too  



Girls, you'd better send the    round to my house as i bought 4 of those really early First response pee sticks yesterday, it was buy one get one half price in Superdrug and i couldnt help myself even though i know i'll get a BFN, think i may have OV'd twice this cycle, my cycles are normally 34 days long with OV being around day 20 but with the clomid i got my surge on day 13 but was all mucousy as normal on day 19-21, i know its possible but rare, DH didnt need telling twice that it was possible anyway  , think i might test on Saturday (if AF isnt here) as that will be day 29 and the test says they can be used 6 days early but then i think that theres no point in testing and to wait til AF comes, im    with it all.


Got 2 cakes to make this afternoon, a choc fudge and a lemon coconut one.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Steph_2001

Debs - Naughty naughty!!! Will have to smack your  !! he he Can't say I blame you! he he Try to hold off as long as possible!!    

[am s'posed to be working, but I'm soooo bored at the moment! I have got stuff to do but I just don't feel like doing it! he he  ]

xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Bec  I'm sending you lots and lots of    that it's implantation bleed. 

*Debs*    Move away from the pee sticks!!!  I have to admit everytime I see that FR early advert I'm sooooo etmpted!!! 2WW madness continues!!! Cakes sounds yummy... save me a piece!!!

*Steph* Definitley more fun to hang out here!!!!  My mum has IBS so I mentioned it to the doctor but he said no.

*Ready4* How exciting about the house... will be sending you lots of  vibes. Also if you have lots of bedroom I may come and stay and we can go to shows together!!!    Sending lining thickening vibes for scan tomorrow!!!

*Jo* I'm with you on the carb craving... AF due sometime soon and I'm 99% certain I'm not pregnant. Got cons tomorrow so going to have to be strong and tell him what i want!!!! 

So I've been to the doctors and the bloods are all normal... including HCG - not pregnant. So now he wants me to have an ultra sound to check kidneys, liver, gall bladder etc then possibly a camera to have a closre look.  I did ask him if he though it may have a knock on effect to ttc but he said only if you're in too much pain for   So I'm waiting for the scan appointment to come through and see what that brings, he said he would rush it through 

Karin

xxx


----------



## petal pie

Hi all!

AF arived yesterday, new it was going to. However pleased that it was another 'normal' cycle. since TTC again cycles have been much shorter-between 24 and 34 days. before DS periods were normally between 6 and 9 weeks long! So although they are still irregular, they are much shorter, which must be better isnt it?

As for pee sticks-soon we will probably be able to test 1 day after ovulation   

KARIN-Hope you are feeling a bit better. Good luck with the results.
READY4- good luck with the offer on the house-its such an exciting and stressful time isnt it!!!

Good luck to all those testing soon 

Hope you pregnant girls are feeling well. It wont be long until first scans!

Looking forward to this weekend as dh is not working!!!  Going to do nice family things and count my blessings 


Love and hugs

Petal xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls.


Karin - No probs, send me your address   

Petal Pie - Thats what i found hardest, trying to guess how long my cycles would be, hope you get your BFP soon     

Bec - How are you today?


I succomed to the mite of the 1st response and got a BFN, not too sad just now but probably once DH gets home later i will be    have lots to fill my day, got another 4 cakes to bake, lemon coconut and victoria sponge, might do a peanut  butter one too   


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Macmillan

Debs - sorry about the BFN    was it not too early to test?  maybe try again in a couple of days? 

Me - still have tiny bit of spotting - am pretty sure it's just AF on her way as no symptoms of pg    Don't know whether to test or not...

Bec x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Debs* I'm sure (even with FR wonder sticks  ) it's too early!!! Stay strong and sending you lots of    in return can you send me a PB cake sounds delicious!!!!!  

*Petal* I think you're right more regular cycles has to be a positive thing.   

*Bec* Would you believe it if it was BFN?  That's why I don't test early because I ALWAYS find myself thinking "it's a late implanter " or some other excuse!!!!  That's just me though. 

Big hi to everyone else and hope scan went well today *Ready*

Okay, well I seem to have finally got through to my cons. He has upped my dose of clomid to 100mg and is sorting a hsg for me to check my tubes. He was brilliant this time and very pleased that I had lost some weight (which he noticed )So currently on cd28, pretty sure not pregnant so just waiting for af to start bigger dose.  Feel like I'm finally getting somewhere.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

deb, oh yes, house buying / gambling is a crazy game.  As others have said, put the pee sticks away!  I did one last year and it came out negative.  Ended up being so upset, and then the next day at the clinic, got a (light) positive.  Turned out to be a chemical pregnancy, but it caused unnecessarily upset for a night.  I'm thinknig of you.

Karin, thanks for the wisehs about the house.  Absolutely, a bedroom is reseved for you!  Too bad we're so far away as we'd be great theatre buddies.  SO sorry for the hcg result.  Could still be early though.  I do hope they come to the answer for all your pain.  Good news with your consultatnt.  I had an HSG back in Feb.  I rememer I was really nervous for it, but it ended up not being so bad.  


Petal, so sorry for AF.  Good though that your cycles are more normal.  Yep..house hunting is fun and yet stressful at the same time.

Bec, hang in there hun.  Spotting is ok.  Is it stil brown?

Had scan agani today so am hoping that my lining is thick enough to start the progesterone injections.  Am a bit worried though as the technician asked if I still had AF.  Why would she think that?  Was something wrong with my lining?  I need to wait later and then call in for the results (my clinic has a new call in system).

Dh and I put an offer into that house yesterday and our agent was running back and forth.  But the sellers didn't come down enough for us so looks like it's a no go.  Still a small chance as she's going to talk to the seller's agent and see if they'll come down a bit more as we will still go up (even though we said we wouldn't).  But from what she said yesterday, their lowest is still too much for us.  Too bad as we both really love that house (and Evan loved runnign around in it when we were viewing it).


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I had a councelling session yesterday, and not sure how to feel about it.  I left the session feeling pretty positive but then have kinda felt down about it since.  The woman was lovely, but a few things she said have made me doubt her.  We were talking about our struggle with fertility, and she confided in us that she'd had fertility treatment, not IVF (from what she said, I assumed she was talking about clomid) and has 2 children now.    She asked me why I was worrying about IVF again, and I told her a little about our history, 3 IVF's, a FET, multiple IUI's and 6+ years TTC, a M/C and heavy bleeding the first trimester with Ethan and him arriving 5 weeks early.  Obviously, I'm scared about having the IVF fail, and I'm scared about having so much bleeding in a subsequent pregnancy.  But, wedesperatly want a sibling for Ethan, so we'll have to hope.  She brought up adoption and fostering and then said she didn't think we should have IVF again, and more or less made me feel selfish for wanting to go for it again, saying I should be grateful for Ethan (which I am, of course!) and we should count our blessings, that she knew someone with 6 IVF failures.  I did reply that I sadly am aware that people have multiple treatments without success, or sadly never have a child of thier own, but I can't spend my life thinking I can't ever be sad for us, or grieve for what we haven't got, because someone else has it worse?!  Someone else I don't even know?  

I also really resent being told to 'be grateful' or 'count my blessings' - in fact, its made me really angry.  Why SHOULD I have to be grateful,  because I've had IVF?  Obviously, I am grateful, but people who concieve easily don't have to go around justifying themselves for wanting another children or talking about how grateful they are constantly?  I now feel guilty for wanting another, like I'm not grateful     

Clearly, I won't be going back  

R4f - I really hate when the technicians/nurses make comments during scans/appts, because I don't think they realise how much we focus on those comments and sometimes dwell on them!  I'm sure if there was a problem with your lining, they wouldn't progress onto progesterone - can you ask when you call later? 

Karin -    We wanted 3-4 children and I think ym constant low feeling at the moment is the grieving for those children again - I know even if we have another, which would be fab, as my ultimate at the moment is a sibling for Ethan, the dream for those other children has died.    Its shocking how infertility impacts through your life so strongly. 

Bec - Hopefully that spotting is embies snuggling in   

Debs - Sorry to hear about the BFN   

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Warning...venting coming up...

Marielou, I cannot believe that the councellor said not to have ivf, and made you feel guilty. If she's really been through infertility, then she should know that's the worst thing to say.  After one of our failed treatments, I remember MIL making the comment like "well, think of x...she's not even married so has no kids".  DOn't understand how that is supposed to make us feel better.  For "being grateful", I really think it's the difference between "OR" and "AND". With the statements "We have Evan and I love him to bits and am so grateful for him" (or Ethan in your case) and "I am feeling so sad and devastated when we get a BFN", dh thinks of them as one or the other.  Either you're grateful, or your devastated.  But for me, the two statements are both true.  Anyways, I totally hear you, and it really angers me to hear comments like that.

I am sooo peeved.   Everything is going fine with the mock cycle.  We start progesterone on Saturday and was told to book the biopsy on Tues June 17th.  So when I scheduled the procedure, the receptionist said "oh and you'll need to book a follow up appointment". So gratefully, I responded "yes, please".  But she then proceeded to say "The test takes 4-6 weeks to get back, and Dr C is away the month of July so we can book you for August 14th".  What? ? ?     We should have been well on our way in an ivf cycle by then.  So I asked about the Aug 1-13th and she said that he's all booked up.  I am sooooo irritated.   This is just nuts as we started there Nov 1st and each time it's been a 3 month wait.  And what really worries and angers me is that I was put on menopause to clear up (what is suspected as) endometriosis.  But if you wait too long, then the endometriosis just comes back.  So I'll have been off the meds for 3 months then..plus the time to get started (who knows how long that wait is).  Ugh...I just about burst out crying at work when I heard that.   Then came home, and we're also in a position where we may get that house  ...out agent spoke to the buyer's agent and it seems like they'll come down more (to the absolute max that we said we'd pay)..and so we've been waiting to hear (was supposed to be tonight, but now it's been postponned to tomorrow night)...so of course, dh doesn't give a dam about our ivf troubles and only cares about the house (which I find important too...but am thinking of both).  

Sorry for the rant....my stomach is just in knots...so upset by it.


----------



## annabiss

Hi everyone
I don't post that much on here as I'm sort of in between things right  now and waiting for AF to start so i can start clomid but I just had to when I read your post Marie. I was fuming. I i thought the comments made by the counsellor were so inappropriate, insensitive, unprofessional and displayed a lack of experience/knowledge of counselling people in your situation. I hope you had some opportunity to  provide feedback either directly or to the person or service who referred you. 
I will add my bit to the response i'm sure you're going to get on here. 
You CAN feel grateful and count your blessings but still want another child particularly where the desire is not only to have another child but to give your ds a sibling. I understand that feeling. It really bugs me when there is a suggestion of ingratitude or a failure to appreciate life's blessings when we embark on ttc2/3/4 and persevere despite setbacks.  You are as entitled as anyone to pursue your dream of another child and the decision is for you and your family to make without consideration of anyone else's experiences of success of failure. How can a supposed professional not approach it from this basis?! 
I really hope you bounce back from this, find a GOOD counsellor to talk to who helps you come to your decision.
  to you.
Annaxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Marie -      I cant beleive a counsellor would say that to you, what a hurtful thing to say, ofcourse we count our blessings every day, but the desire for another child is still there, i dont blame you for not wanting to go back and see her.

R4f -     OMG, can you not speak to your Dr directly, is there not another Dr who can fill in for your one, good news on the house front, hope you get the good news you need.

Karin - I was very naughty this month and only took half of my dose of clomid, im supposed to be on 100mg but i only took 50mg every day, might try 100mg after i get back from hols in July, best of luck       .

Bec - How are you feeling today?  has the spotting stopped?

  
I baked the cakes yesterday, didnt bother with the peanut one as i dont know if anyone will have peanut allegies so best not to do it,  going swiming this morning with H's playgroup pals and their mums, she needs to get used to the water before we go away in 13 days, im so looking forward to it even though DH isnt coming with us, but all of his family are and so is my mum so we wont be alone   .


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Marie* What an insensitive, thoughtless, uncaring woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    How dare she make you feel this way?!?!? You have every right to dream of your family and work out the best way for you to acheive that. We all know that we are eternally grateful for our wonderful children but as adults we had an idea of the family we wanted and it hurt to even consider we may now have that. I am so angry for you.        Sweetie you find yourself a counsellor who will help *you*, not foist her opinion on you. I too have many people who say why can't you just be happy with Emma..... these are the people with 3-4 kids... were they happy after one?!?!? Then why the    should I be?! I'm here for you anytime and if you need a hug or to blow off steam please PM me.   

*Ready4*      Oh you poor love. I'm not surprised that you are in pieces.  Can you ask to speak to your doctor. I think he aleady knows your concerns about the endo? It might be worth a try because your concerns are valid and they do know all your history so must have known that the time your were ready for your cycle it was busy. I want to pick up the phone and do it for you. I know dh is absorbed with house... men!!! They can only single task.  

*Debs* I'm NOT allergic to PB so feel free to make it and send!!!   Are you going to succumb to the FR again over the weekend?  Enjoy swimming!

*Bec* Have you decided about testing? Hope the spotting has stopped. 

*Annabiss* 

CD29 here no symptoms and even if I did I wouldn't believe them after the last 3 cycles!!! Just waiting for AF which of course is going to be really late this month just to spite me!!!!   

xxx


----------



## janinec

marie - just wanted to say sorry to hear of your counselling experience - its not on - counselling is about helping the client explore and make sense of their own feelings, it is inappropriate for the counseller to be telling you about her fertility experiences, and to be directive as to what you should do, she has two children, she can't possibly identify with how you feel, and the point is she shouldn't be trying to identify with how you feel that isn't the role of a counsellor - she sounds like a complete novice to me - wrapped up in her own feelings and opinions definately not appropriate.
Best wishes
Janine xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Just wanted to send a huge dose of  to the group.

Marie - That wasn't a counsellor, sounds more like a *****y woman in a coffee shop!!!  to you

R4F  hope your clinic can fit you in sooner. 

Sorry phone ringing - damn work!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello lovelies 

Eeee *Ready*, I'm fuming for you hun  I agree 100% with Karin, and think you should fight this. Get on the phone and give them what for, explaining exactly as you have done to us. Tell them you're not willing to accept such a delay and for very good reasons. I'm sure they can squeeze you in an appt before your doc goes away, I really wouldn't back down with them  On the bright side, fingers crossed that your offer is accepted on the house. How exciting!! 

*Marie*, I'm really angry and upset on your behalf too.   Unfortunately there are some really cr4p counsellors out there (I've had experience of one, and it's the last thing you need from someone you go to for help) I'm glad to hear you won't be going back, and if you feel up to it, I would suggest you report her and ask for a new counsellor. Her supervisors need to know if she's not doing her job properly. It's so not up to her to tell you that you shouldn't have IVF again. I hope you get some proper support soon 

*Karin* I'm so pleased your cons acknowledged your weight-loss, bet that felt great! Good news that he's upped your dose too, but hopefully   you won't need it 

*Debs* look at you, you domestic goddess!  Save me a slice of lemon coconut please!  Where are you going nice on your jollies? Sorry you had to see that horrible BFN, but hopefully it was just a tad too early 

*Bec* Sorry to hear you're still spotting hun. I'm probably going to get shouted at for saying this but....if it was me, I'd probably test  Have everything crossed that you get a much-deserved BFP 

Hello and sorry to anyone I've missed.

Well, AF still not here, so maybe I'm not getting more regular as I first thought (Debs, this will be my 2nd one since I miscarried) Just have to sit it out and see.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

I've calmed down a bit and realized, why should i be surprised by the wait?  I should be used to by now, right?  Really feels like we're being "had" and we're just not going to get to ivf.  I can just hear the conversation too...well, we can do ivf but since it's been so long, I really recommend that you go on the menopause meds for 3 months and then we can do it.  Anyways, sorry, enough venting.  I'll definitely see what the dr says when I see him on the 17th for the biopsy.

debs, I'll ask the dr when i see him a week Tuesday if there's anyway to speed up the process.  Thing is, we really need to discuss our plan with him.  Mmmmmm...cakes.  Your place must smell devine.  How was the swimming?  Was that her first time?  That's so exciting that you're all goign away in a couple weeks.  

Karin, you're so sweet for wanting to call on my behalf.  Thanks.  I'll talk with him when I see him at the biopsy.  Know how you feel, with just wanting AF to come so you can move if you really feel that it's not the month. I do hope you're wrong though and AF doesn't come for 9+ months.

Deb, thanks for your words.  How have you been feeling?

Jo, thanks hun.  It's good to know that I can always lean on you gals.  I'm hoping they can squeeze me in sooner, but he's away month of july.  Still, even the first bit of August would be better.  Thoguht we'd be well on our way with ivf by then.  Stupid me for worrying that we might be moving and having EC the same time with a closing date of Mid August. Thanks for the house wishes.  We'll find out tonight so I'll let you know.  Funny how AF can tease you and let you think it's coming for a bit before it shows itself.


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* I really don't think you should wait... please call them and ask to speak to your doctor. You have waited so long and enough is enough. Don't mean to sound bossy but you really deserve this after all you waiting. 

I've got mild cramps now so it's just the old waiting game. *sigh*

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Evening ladies  

R4F - please please see if you can get an earlier appointment (if you don't ask you don't get and all that) you've been through so much and like you say, you don't want to risk the endo coming back.  Any news about the house yet?   

Karin - hope the cramps are too bad.   that bigger dose clomid works  

Jo - hope AF not too far away for you

Debs - the cakes sound yummy    are you going to test again? 

Marielou - what a terrible experience for you    I think would disregard absolutely everything she said, sounds like she doesn't have a b****y clue  


Still got little bit of - TMI alert - brown or sometimes salmony pink spotting but really not much.  AF was due today and so far nothing.  Have been knicker-checking approx every 5 mins all day     Phoned my clinic looking for some magic answer but they basically said it could mean anything, but to test tomorrow if I wanted.  Too scared though...  I hate this craziness  

Will keep you posted, altho at work tomorrow and supposedly out tomorrow night with the girls from babygroup.

Bec  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Bec  - Best of luck for testing, i have to say though, it sounds an awful lot like implantation bleeding, no i dont think i will test again and just wait for AF.

Karin - How are you feeling today?  NO more testing for me i think, i'll just wait for the  now.

R4F - Have you decided what to do re the Dr, have you had any news back from your estate agent yet?

Marie - Hope you are feeling a bit more cheery today after the worst counselling session ever  

Jo - Has the   got you yet?


Well the cakes went down well last nite, got a birthday party today, so need to go out to the shops this morning and get a fire engine gift of some kind, have been looking for the last few days but couldnt find anything, so out looking again today.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## annabiss

Hi girls,

Bit surprised to be typing this but I got an unexpected    this morning! I can't believe it and am waiting to do another tomorrow...I was hanging out for AF so I could start clomid and get the ball rolling but realised today it was 8 weeks now so thought I better test before I asked acupuncturist to bring on AF.

I am still in shock. DH over the moon. DD refuses to believe i have a baby in my tummy as its not huge like other pg women. She's in for a shock...

What to do now?! Can I still be on this thread and stick around and watch all your bfps come up in the next few months?

Will keep you posted. Bit worried about telling people as I haven't even been to dr let alone for scan and kind of want to see that heartbeat and get some reassurance that all ok. This cycle i've been on medication, and had lots of coffee to keep me awake as I'm finalising a masters at the moment not to mention the occasional quiet glass of red wine so perhaps not the  most optimal conception environment...

Well good luck everyone testing this weekend.

Annax


----------



## Macmillan

Annabiss - congrats       great news


 for me I'm afraid   - tested this morning with a First Response stick.  IF sucks.  Going to ring the clinic on Monday and find out what the waiting list is like for a fresh cycle.

Bec  x


----------



## annabiss

Oh Bec,

Thanks.

Sorry to hear about negative result today.     

I hope you manage to have a restful weekend though and do something nice for yourself. You're right, IF sucks and we've all been there, upset at the result on a saturday morning.
Hope all goes well on Monday at clinic and you get some positive news re: waiting list.
Look forward to seeing an announcement from yourself in the next few months.
 
ANnax


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies

*Annabiss* Congratulations!!!      What brilliant news!!!!

*Bec* So so sorry for BFN.  It truly is rubbish.... PM me if you want to rant and rave. 

*Debs* I'm impressed with your self control, waiting for AF.

As for me cd30 and still waiting. Typically the witch is going to make me wait and wait.  I have so much to sort when AF shows that I just wish she'd arrive!!! No symptoms and nothing at all to indicate any hope at all. 

hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh no Bec   I am so very, very sorry hun   Hope you don't have to wait too long for a fresh cycle  

Wonderful news Anna! Congrats on your BFP  

Karin...Hmm, now wouldn't that be ironic, that the month you're desperate for AF to show, is the one where she doesn't ....for at least another 9 months!! I know you don't feel pregnant, but I ain't giving up hope for you this month yet  

No Debs, no sign of the witch here yet    (0)(0) are slightly tender and a bit bloated generally, so it shouldn't be long, but she sure is dragging her feet. CD34 now, but I'm not on any meds and have had cycles up to 56 days before, so who knows what the heck's going on! Did you have any luck with your fire engine gift?

Love Jo xx


----------



## petal pie

quick post as about to go out!

I am really sorry so many of us are down at the moment. Some people are so rude and tactless. It never changes but we have to try and recognise that they are rude and cant help themselves and thats the way they are-unfortunately for them. I should think that counsellor doesnt have many friends 

Sorry for the recent BFN's good luck next month

ALWAYS great to hear about BFP's especially natural ones!!! Congratulations keep us posted!

Have a good weekend everyone!

Petal x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Anna Congratulations on your   what a lovely surprise

Bec- I'm so sorry to read its a BFN  

Hello to everyone else, sorry not done full personals


----------



## becca

anna- wahooo on your wonderful surprise


bec- ohh hunnie what can i say..take some time out and see how you feel soon xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Bec -  So very sorry about your BFN   

Anna - OMG, BFP, Huge CongraTS HONEY, omg, another BFP, Huge Congrats sweetie  .

Karin - Go typical sore (.)(.) and  waiting for AF.

R4F- Ive just been watching SATC reruns on tv, i changed religion so that i'd be the same as DH and DD


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, how you doing hun?  I've been thinking of you.  With AF not here yet, you just never know.  As for calling the dr, I see him next Tuesday so just gonna talk to him then.  What a sweet picture of Emma.  

Bec, I'm so sorry hun.  It's just so devastating.  Sending you big hugs.   Hope you don't have to wait long for a fresh ivf cycle.

debs, gonna just wait until i see the dr at the biopsy and talk to him.  The last house fell through.  Apparently the husband wanted to drop to our max price, but the wife refused.  Hope you had luck findiing the fire engine gift. That's somethign that you changed religions for dh. 

Anna, wonderful news. What an amazing surprise and how ironic that you were waiting for AF so you could start.  Of course you can stay here.  We'd love to hear how you're doing and it's alays great having your support. All the best to you.

Progesterone injections started today.  Fun fun.  But at least it feels like we're doing something.

And here we go again.  Dh and I went back to another house that we saw last week (different one from what we put the offer in).  We really liked the house but only thing missing was that there was not direct access to the garage from the house (which is a big thing with our winters...especialy this past one with the crazy snow).  But we got word that one can be put in, so we looked again, really loved it, and we put an offer in.  So we should find out tomorrow.  THis time we're pretty close to the asking price (as it was marketed fairly) so chances are, we'll get it (unless there are other offers).  It's a gret one too as there's a loft for Evan to have all his toys.  And now that our ivf is delayed...once again...the timing should be fine. We asked for Mid August closing date, but they may want a bit later...but either way, should be fine.  So if it goes through, we'll be crazy this week getting things ready to put our house up for sale.  Yikes.


----------



## annabiss

Thanks girls for all your good wishes. 
Bec, hope you have a better week next week. 
Karin, it ain't over until AF sings..or something like that anyway. Fingers crossed for you.
Annax


----------



## becca

sex and the city film omg ..girls go and see it...it was filled with laughter and tears..such a chick flick.

hope your all ok...7 weeks for me now till dd wow i cant believe how quick its gone xxxx

xx


----------



## sarahc

yeah - annabiss that's great news.

Becca - hopefully you'll stay to eat next week - I don't want anymore hospital runs lol

Sorry no more - mid flying week and feeling the early starts and busy flights tonight. Already been delayed tommorrow morning so another long day starting with a fight round the m25 to the airport - my new checkin time has become rush hour!!!!! At least I have only 4 more flights till my job share weeks begin (i do 2 weeks on and 2 off)

oh well the job satisfaction I had yesterday was amazing but I'll tell you when I'm less tired x x x x x 

ps - we get our test results tues and can then move to see consultant woo hoo x x x


----------



## Marielou

Thank you all soooo much for the   about the councellor.  I'm in agreement, we're definatly not going to see her again, in fact, its kind of really put me off as this is the 2nd bad one I've had and I just feel so 'judged' and its the last thing I need right now! 

Mark won't talk about IVF/no IVF at all yet, just wants to forget about it until after our holiday (going in spain in a fortnight) so thats what we're doing.  

Anna - Congrats! 

Bec - I really am so sorry, its so unfair   

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

CD31 over and nothing but a headache to show for it. Just show up!!!!!!!    I want to plan going to stay at my Nan's (my cousin will be over from the States) and this is now holiding everything up!!!   Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....!!!!

No personals tonight... too fed up!!!  

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Really quick post.  Dh and I got the house..so OMG, we're moving.  This week is going to be crazy as our agent wants to put our house on the market this weekend wiht an open house.  Lots to do.  She even wants to stage our house so we'll have to move our furniture.  Closing date for our purchased house is Aug 22nd, so it'll work with our ivf schedule (and we'll try and sell our house for a week later or so).  On the good side, this wil keep us busy for a bit so maybe time until our follow up appt will go quick?  (or quickish)

Mariou, glad you're not going back to that councellor. Great that you have a holiday to look forward to.

Karin, I've been thinking of you.  I know you want AF to come so you can move on.  I'm still hoping that it's your month.


----------



## annabiss

marie, have a great holiday
everyone else, if you get the chance, i agree with becca, go and see the sex and the city film. i know not everyone is a fan but the film is a great girl's film.
xx


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - great news about the house    how exciting

Karin - hope AF turns up v soon if she's going too (but I really really hope that that she doesn't turn up at all iykwim)

Marielou - have a great hol, sounds like a good plan to put off "the discussion" until when you come back, I'm sure the break will do you good


Good news - phoned the clinic today to report in with my BFN - they say there is no current waiting list for a fresh cycle!!  So probably going to go for it July/Aug if I can sort things out at work.  DH needs to go back to his baggy pants and the alcohol/caffeine ban starts tonight - need to get those swimmers going!!!

Feel more positive today, onwards and upwards as they say

Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hey *Bec*, that's great news that you can cycle again so soon! Hopefully this will be the one hun  And you sound so positive too- good on you! 

*Ready*- wow, things move quick with property over there! Great news that your offer was accepted. How exciting, a new home!  And I hope and pray that it will be filled with new babies for you too! 

*Karin* - Hope you're feeling brighter today, and that you get to make your plans. Are you going to test this month, or wait to see if Af shows (or not, as the case may be!  )

Marie - I think a holiday is just what you need, and can see DH's point about leaving the IVF talk until after. You deserve to have a fantastic time, and I'm sure you will 

Becca & Anna - yes, I loved the SATC movie too.....but not as much as the series I have to say. I planned to go with my friend, but our DH's both surprised us by saying they wanted to come and really enjoyed it too. 

Hi to Debs, Petal, Edna, Clare, Deb and eceryone else 

Well, still no AF so I'm beginning to wonder if I'm ovulating (that can cause tender (0)(0) too can't it?) No t stressing about it anyway, as none of it matters right now.

Been to Moms & Tots this morning, and word's spreading and we're slowly growing in numbers. All English moms so far though, even though I did adverts in Turkish too. Seems the Turkish moms haven't really caught on to all the baby-socialising stuff yet.

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Are you all enjoying the weather (except *Jo and Ready* )

*Jo* I know you have irregular cycles but were you expecting AF about now then? Since being on clomid I get very sore boobs and nipples (Sorry TMI  ) when ovulating so it could be that. Great news that you toddler group is taking off. Not planning on testing because I'm just so sure that it will come this week... and lets face it I've only ever been wrong twice!! 

*Marie* I'm so glad that you are getting a break away. It will be lovely to have some real time with your family. And then you can come back refereshed and think about a new cycle. 

*Bec* That's fantastic that there is no waiting list for you. And July is only next month!!!!! 

*Ready4* OMG how very exciting!!!! A beautiful new home!!!!    I'm so happy for you... this is the start of some wonderful things coming your way. 

*Becca* 7 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woah that went quick!!!  How are you feeling?

Hi to Clare, Edna, Deb, Debs, Petal, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

Halfway through cd 32 and to be honest I'm bored of this. Where is the witch when you want her?!?!?!?! 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Bec, thanks for your words.  Great news that you don't have to wait to start ivf.  Good for you for getting dh ready as well. I nag mine a lot, and just remind him that it's the least he can do with what we have to go thorugh.

Jo, yeah...if you see a home here you gotta jump on it or someone may snatch it.  Is it not like that there?  With our first offer, our agent was even literally running back and forth between the two houses (within the span of a couple hours).  Thanks...we hope to fill the extra bedroom in it as well.  Sounds like you ahve a great mom and tots group.  Hopefully it'll expand to Turkish moms as well.  It's great to talk wtih other moms (as we do here!  )

Karin, thanks hun.  Let's hope that its the start of new things.  I know it's silly, but am hoping that a new home will bring good luck as it was our current home where nothign happened (and we were in our condo we did ivf with Evan)....like I can really blame it on the home.    Do you think you'll do a test?

I'm at work but just thinking about how much has to get done to prepare for an open house.  Tomorrow night we have the house inspection so happy to have an excuse to see the house again.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


R4F, Omg, congrats on getting the house, hope its as fabulous as you remember.

Sugar -   Hope your cycles return back to normal soon  .

Karin - Any sign of  , hope not and you have some wonderful news for us, im cd 32 today and just waiting for  to show, hope she comes before the weekend as we are off on hols next week and i dont want to be going while she is here.

Bec - Glad you can get going again soon.

Marie - Hope you all have a fab holiday.


Not much happening here just now, need to get the clothes we are taking sorted and packed, we are off next thursday for 2 weeks to a holiday camp in Estartit, DH cant come as he started a new job a few weeks ago and because he is a contractor is he;s not working then he's not getting paid and after going through most of our savings while he had his years career break from may 07-may 08 we could use the money and we'll need it if we need to go for TX next year, oh and we made a decision to finally move to Ireland next year and build our dream home, its something we've been putting off and putting off and the education system is better for H aparently  , im teaching her to read and she can read 2 words, im such a proud mummy when she does it   .

Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

OMG today is a big day ... as of this morning I'm in sole charge of my sister's little girls, aged 5 years and the other 19 months - my sister and her partner are off to greece for a week for a wedding, leaving me at home with 3 little ones!   it hit me yesterday that I need to be up early to do lunchbox for Hayley, and that I need to have all three of them up and out by 8.30am for the school run!

ooooooh can hear the first cries .... eeeeeekkk it all begins!

Only 12 days until my holidays! yippee!  Can vouch for how good sex and the city is - go see it!

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

CD33 and nothing but I think my cycles are 34 days plus so nothing to get excited about. Feel totaly pre AF so just got to wait. I hate this bit!!! 

*Marie* Hope your day is running smoothly with 3 little ones - you certainly have your hands full.

*Debs* You are one CD behind me. So we're in the same boat!!!  AF making me wait!!!! How long are your cycles normally? Aren't you going to test again? Move to Ireland - big decision but how exciting!!!

*Ready4* I think moving will be the start of good things for you all.    Not going to test until at least cd 36/37 as no point. I know it's coming... just wish it would get a move on.

So for down post, I just hate this same old same old every month. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

ARGHHH.. why do I do this... constant knicker checking. why why why why

xxx


----------



## sarahc

well we had our test results back and mine were satisfactory and dh was low?? Had 2 previous and all ok. So has to do again and will know next week than we can have referel - such a horrible waiting game x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

debs, so sorry to hear that dh can't come with you on holiday. Must be hard.  Wow, so you're moving to Ireland. Are either of you from there?

Marielou, good luck wtih the full house.

Karin, thanks...let's hope its the start of good things.  If you really know that AF is coming, you could try parsely tea (just infuse parsely in hot water for 20 min).  It worked for me.  I do hope you're wrong though.

sarah, sorry to hear about dh's count. So many things can affect it from sample to sample.  Does he take vitamins?

Last night we had a stager come into our home to tell us what to change in order to make it look better for selling.  It's crazy what she said, and the list would be shorter of the things we don't need to change (if anything).  So next week we gotta move our stuff out and then on Wed they'll redo our home.  Crazy. And aside from packing, there's tons we need to do such as change doorknobs, handles, light fixtures, bedding, paint, etc et.  The stager wants to do two major changes that I said 'no' to to dh this morning.  First she wants to change Evan's room.  We jsut got him into a bed and with everyting else changing it'll just be too much disruption for him.  So although it may look smaller with the way it is, it's staying.  Other thing is she wanted us to put Evan's crib back together and make the second room a staged baby room.  Well, no way am I living with a baby room while TTC, knowing that we may never fill that again.    Just gotta talk to the agent tonight as last ngiht we said we'd do everything.


----------



## Marielou

OMG I am exhausted!  People keep asking me if its put me off ... but how could it? 
I LOVED pushing a double buggy about today  

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Evening all

Marielou - bet you looked like a super-mummy with that double buggy  

R4F - sorry that the stager wants to make some difficult changes  

Sarah - sorry Dh's swimmers not so good this time, but remember ok on the other 2 tests.  Hope you get some answers soon    

Karin -     hoping the wait is over soon, one way or another

Debs - wow how exciting moving across the water


Well its all go here for next cycle already    Got to go into clinic tomorrow for precycle AMH level so that they can decide which drugs to give me this time (am hoping that my ovaries are feeling younger than I am right now  )  Then got partnership meeting at work on Thursday when need to tell the others and negiotate the time off.  Looks like will start sniffing to downreg end of July, so will soon be here...

Bec  x


----------



## baggpuss

Hi Girls,

Mind if I join you?

I had DE IVF with immune drugs last year which resulted in a beautiful DD. I've just sent my next lot of bloods off for more immune testing before starting again..

Good Luck to all of you  

Baggy
x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Brown spotting and cramps so I guess this is it. Even though I know it's coming it still hits me like a ton of bricks.  But I must get on with this cycle with my higher doses of drugs. PLEASE let this make a difference.   

*Sarah* Strange after 2 good samples?  Does he take any supplements? Like REady says so many things can affect it. 

Ready I'm so with you about not changing Evans room if it can be avoided and as for having to live with a nursery!!! I'm not surprised you don't want to do it. 

*Marie* Your post made me smile...    for you and your double buggy very, very soon.

*Bec* Great news about next cycle - so glad that you don't have to wait too long.

*Baggpuss* Welcome, When was your DD born? Lots of    for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,

Marie - Is it Hayley and Morgan you have? do you have them for thw whole week?

Bec - Glad you can get started almost straight away, very best of luck for this TX        .

Karin -   

R4F - I dont blame you for not wanting to have another nursery in hour home, i'd be the same, hope your stager can suggest something else. Getting really excited about moving now even though it wont be til next year, Dh's family are from ROI so thats why we are moving, just looking for house plans that i  we like now  

Bagpuss - Hello and Welcome and very best of luck with your TX.

Cd33 for me now, i used to have a 34 day cycle but had a 14 day one in Feb and its mucked all of my cycles up since then, 28, 30 and then 32 days, so thinking this one will be a 34 day one again   its all so confusing.

Need to get ready for playgroup, be back later.

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Debs - Its Hayley and Sarah I have (they are sisters, Morgan is from my other sister - just to confuse more, Morgan is due to be a big sister in december, lucky duck   )  - had a few tears from Hayley this morning before school, and lots and lots of tears from Sarah last night.  Poor little thing was crying and saying 'Mummy' so I clearly was not quite enough, but she did eventually settle with plenty of cuddles - I only got a few hours sleep!  My sister's friend annoyed me at the school this am, she told me i should just have left sarah crying   - now, I'm not into CC with my own child, so I wouldn't do it to another child.  Also, I do feel that there are circumstances where you shouldn't leave a child alone screaming - and when a 19 month old is missing her mummy and probably feels a little strange and alone, there is no way I'm leaving her to scream.  I'm going to cuddle her and reassure her that if she's scared or if she cries, I'm going to come in and let her know I'm there. 

Rant over!  

Debs - Oooh how exciting, a house move, now we've done our house up I'm ooking critically at what we can't fix - ie I'd like a bigger garden and new bedroom  

Karin -    I hope the increase in drugs makes the world of difference   

Baggy - Hello and welcome 

Bec - Wow, you'll be cycling before you know it!  

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Bec, that's exciting that you're starting again.  Will you just repeat your protocol that they did with your ds since it obviously worked?

Baggy, welcome.  Hope the next ivf brings you the same luck.

Karin, sending you big hugs hun.  KNow how you feel when AF actually arrives.  Whenever we get a BFN, I always have an additional cry when AF comes as it makes it so final.  I'll pray for you with the higher doses of drugs.  Often a simple change can make a big difference.

debs, oh yes...we're just going to go with a regular bedroom. Still hard having a bedroom not being used by our child, but I can handle that.  Could not handle a crib.  House hunting is so much fun.  Will you go down there to look at them in person?

We talked to our agent and we're NOT making our thrid bedroom up as a baby room with Evan's old crib. WOuld just be too painful (we told her we were going through fertility stuff when discussing dates earlier so she understands).  So we're just going to rent a second bed.  Am feeling overwhelmed with what has to be done over the next few days to get our house staged, but our agent is amazing.  After the house inspection (which took almost 3 hours), she came back to our place and we went through the list of things to do and was there until 11pm...she's even helpout out by picking up some of the stuff at the store for us.  I'm working from home today (can sneak in a bit of packing here and there), and then am off tomorrow and Friday to do more.  Dh has good intensions but he's a guy and says that he's going to do ALL of the fix it tasks.  He seems to forget how much there is to pack ontop of that stuff.  Why do guys never ask for help?


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello lovelies 

Oh  *Karin *  All I can say is I'm so sorry AF is on her way.  But on a positive note, the first month I increased my clomid I got a BFP and I'm so  it will be the same for you 

*Bec* Wow, that's quick work hun! Great that you can get going again straight away! Have everything crossed for you  

*Ready* , wow, I can't get my hat on over the way property sales are dealt with over there! It all sounds so professional. I'm glad you don't have to stage the baby room- that would have been too much, I agree. But it sounds like you've got busy times ahead.And as for your question about why men don't ask for help, well, it's because they're men of course!  Their sole puprose is to save the world one-handedly, don't ya know! 

*Marie* Sounds like you're doing a great job with your nieces, and I think you sound like a caring, doting aunty, the way you were there for the little one. Your sister's friend obviously doesn't have much of a heart. 

*Debs* I hope your cycles regulate themselves again soon, so you've got more of an idea where you stand 

Welcome *Baggpuss* I hope you have a successful cycle  

Right girls, I might go quiet for a week or so, as my parents arrive tomorrow afternoon, and we've got a lot planned. I'll try and pop in to read up on your news as often as possible, but please excuse me if I don't get chance to post much....and please don't forget me...I will be back! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jo - Of course we wont forget you  , hope you and Lola have a wonderful time with your parents.

R4F - No, we've just been viewing them online and have a few books of house plans too, the ones we like are all variations of the same house though, just need to decide on the number of bedrooms and the size of my closet/shoe and bag room   , im a bit of an expensive bag collector much to my DH's annoyance.

Marie - Sorry, i forgot Hayley and Morgan were cousins  , hope you all had a wonderful time today, i cant do CC either  

Karin - Hope you are ok  .


----------



## baggpuss

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the welcome  

Karin - My DD was born last September. Hope the increase dosage works it magic for you    

Debs - Good luck with your house plans. Are you getting a house built? I'd love to do that. Get it exactly how you want..and plenty of space for bags and shoes 

Marie - Hope your enjoying your time with your nieces. I couldn't leave a wee one to cry either. 

Jo- Hope you enjoy your time with your parents. Mine are due to come visit in a few weeks time, I'm really looking forward to it and to the lie-ins I'll get when mum sees to DD in the morning. Bliss.

R4F - Hope the house staging goes well.

Baggy
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Baggy - Yes, we are having a house built for us so need to start to think what i serisouly want in this house as we hope it will be the last we live in, it will be built on family land so we'll never sell it.

Karin - Hope you are ok  

Jo - Im sure you and Lola are loving having your parents with you this week, hope you all have a fab time.

Marie - How is it having 3 kids to look after?  are you tired out?  bet you are all having a wonderful time.

R4F - Hope the house move goes smoothly for you and your family  .


Im just waiting on AF to arrive now, should hopefully be here tomorrow, dont want to take her on hols next week.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Personals later but jst to update AF arrived in full force yesterday.  Had a bit of a breakdown for the morning then pulled my socks up and starting new dose of clomid and met today.

Will do a proper catch up late.  

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Debs - 3 children is hard  i think all of a sudden having an older child than my own is a culture shock, I know how to 'do' babies and toddlers, but not school children!  Most conversations seem to revolve around 'Marie, why is milk white? Why is it thursday today? Why is Ethan a boy? Why, why, why!'  I managed to get all three of them in the bath last night, hair washed, teeth brushed and then all dried off, nappies on (for those who needed it!) pj's/sleepsuits on and milk/bedtime food given, and then all to bed on my own. I really was quite proud of myself! I am stressed this morning as it seems from 6am until 7pm its constant squealing, whining, crying and shouting (and thats just me   ) but it is so fun as well and I'm really enjoying it. Its so lovely to see Ethan interact with the girls, he espeically loves having his dinner with them, lovely to see and I so hope he gets a sibling to share all these things with someday!

Karin -   Oh, I am so sorry   I so hope the new dose of met/clomid does the trick  

Debs (again) - How exciting that you're building a house! Ooooh it'll be so much stress fun! I loved renovating my house, choosing all the dream bits that you want to last you - getting it all done was stressful but it didn't help that we were living in it!

Jo - Have a lovely week with your parents!

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin   

Debs - I'd love to design and build (well pay someone to!) my own house. How exciting (and scarey!!!) 

Jo - have a lovely few days with your folks 

R4F - So glad you got your new house. Staging sounds brutal!! Totally agree with not wanting to put a cot back up 

Marie - well done you on coping with 3. I can bearly cope with one!   Bet you will sleep well when they go home! 

Not much happening here. Permanently tired, and very busy at work so struggling to keep up. But not complaining one iota  (honest) I am reading even if not posting very much.

Sending lots of  and 

Deb


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, just poped on to let you all know that our beautiful baby girl Evie Grace was born on the 8th june weighing 7lbs 12 ozs a new babysister for Bethany, who is loving being a big sister! Evie was in a rush to come in to the world and was born after a 3 and a half hour labour with just gas and air, feling proud of myself as bethanys labour was over 24hours and i had to have an epidural!

Evie has a full head of dark brown hair just like her dad so we have one blonde and one dark!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

leannexx


----------



## Marielou

Awww congrats and welcome to the world, Evie Grace!  Really strange, my niece Hayley was born on 8th June weighing 7lb 12oz too (but 5 years ago)

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Huge congratulations Leanne  Welcome Evie Grace!


----------



## KW33

Awwww... congratulations Leanne, DH and Bethany!!! Welcome to the world little Evie Grace!!!   

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Leanne - congrats on the safe arrival of Evie Grace (lovely name)  

Karin - sorry AF came    but hoping very much that you have more luck this cycle on new meds  


Having a pants day   - told my partners at work this morning about cycling again as need to negotiate time off - wanted at least a yes/no answer from them so can go ahead and formerly book it - but they said they need to think about it & discuss and will then let me know   -  I'm on hols though from tomorrow until 23rd so am going to have to wait and just cross my fingers...

And yesterday when I was a clinic they kept going on about "not blaming me for wanting another" - made me feel like I was asking too much.  Why does everyone think that just because you went through IF treatment that you are happy to have only one child?

Aaargh

Got to calm down now before I start work for the afternoon  

Bec  x


----------



## Mandy1974

Hello Girls,

I joined your group a while back, as me and DH are trying for our 2nd, but the clinic said that it would be a while before i could get my appointment, and now we have, Monday 30th June just to chat through prices, next step extra, so i thought i would join back in.

Will be nice to get to know you all.

Mandy xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Leanne, Dh and Bethany, Huge congrats on the safe arrival of Evie Grace.

Mandy - Welcome back, and best of luck with the appt.

Bec -


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post as I"m going crazy packing, but just wanted to send big congrats to Leanne, dh and Behtany for the birth of Evie.  Wonderful news! Glad labour wasn't too bad for you (relatively).  Keep us posted on how you're doing.

Hi to everyone else..gotta go.


----------



## baggpuss

Congratulations Leanne! Evie is a beautiful name.

Mandy - We should also have our appointment next month to go over options etc. Best of luck to you!

McMillan - Hope your work get back to you with an answer. I'm also getting the ' shouldn't you quit while you're ahead ' comments at the moment...sometimes from DH which is not good.    'It worked once, you might not be so lucky the next time' is another favourite. Don't you just love IF for giving people carte blanche to pass comment on everything including whether or not you try for a sibling.


Karin - Hope this cycle brings you luck    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a great weekend!

I'm off out for lunch with the girls on Saturday. Which I'm looking forward to. My friend has a little boy whose the same age as DD, and I love watching them interact. DD is fascinated by him, in fact all children fascinate her. I so want her to be a big sister. 

Baggy
x


----------



## Marielou

I hate all the well-meaning comments - 'it worked once, it should work again!' (yes, but it took us 6 years and 20k, plus my sanity, I'd rather not go through that again, thank you' ) At the moment I'm getting a lot of 'Have you been put off yet?!' comments because I'm looking after my sister's LO's.   

I'm back home tomorrow, with the girls as well as Ethan, they go home monday.    I can smell a poo and am being asked several 'Marie, why ....' questions, so better go!

Marie xxx


----------



## petal pie

Hi all!

Started to rain here and i cant be bothered to do anything so thought i would catch up whilst having a cuppa!!!


LEANNE- Congratulations on the birth of you daughter! So pleased for you!  

MANDY / BAGGPUSS-Good luck with your appointments. Hope they go smoothly for you   

MARIELOU- Why would you be put off by looking after other peoples children? We all love children so much thats why we want more!!! They arent having them its us! Hope you found the poo smell quickly!   

Every day one of us is hearing unsensitive comments. people should have lessons on tact!!!

Wondering what to do Fathers day as might be raining. We wanted to go to the beach! Trying to think of indoor activities to do! Any suggestions? What are you all up to on Sunday?


Send big happy fathers day wishes to all DP's/DH's


Love Petal xxx


----------

